# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for October 2017



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Join guys and good luck in October round to whoever awaits the ITA! 

Please share and add your details! So we can track the progress.

:attention:


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Awesome! 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Best of luck to all october waitees

261313-DOE :Aug 2nd 2017-65 points


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

263311- telecommunication engineer
Doe 11/05/2017
Points 60
Invitation :??


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Hopefully, October brings us the much-awaited invites.


----------



## jzjzjz138 (Sep 5, 2017)

263312- telecommunication Network engineer
Doe 05/05/2017
Points 60
Invitation :Waiting


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Cheer up guys! At least some movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hopefully will see some of our fellow 60 pointers sailing through in Oct.


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

All the best folks.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Here is what's in store for 261313 65 pointers in OCT and going fwd. Might be entirely wrong, but I just put up something based on understanding. If you feel I overlooked some aspects, please correct me. I'll update the table and upload. Thanks. 









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Hope, DIBP will continue with high invitations ceiling in coming months too. 

All the best guys!


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Here is what's in store for 261313 65 pointers in OCT and going fwd. Might be entirely wrong, but I just put up something based on understanding. If you feel I overlooked some aspects, please correct me. I'll update the table and upload. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9 days movement only in last round of September .. well that was a bummer ..


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Here are my EOI details :

Points : 65 / DOE : 6th April 17 / job code : 263111

Awaiting invitation....


----------



## pateltrus (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi there,
Awaiting for invite, EOI submitted on 4th Sept for 233111- Chemical engineer
189 points-60


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Best of luck to all.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

When are the probable rounds in October?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

bmawil said:


> When are the probable rounds in October?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4th and 18th of October


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Here is what's in store for 261313 65 pointers in OCT and going fwd. Might be entirely wrong, but I just put up something based on understanding. If you feel I overlooked some aspects, please correct me. I'll update the table and upload. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, this looks pretty grim 

What happened since last last year? Less invites? Quota seems to be the same... Or maybe overall more applicants / higher skilled applicants?

I submitted EOI in end January 2017 and got invited in March 2017, but it looks like this same scenario would be completely impossible now...?

Anyway, best of luck to everyone! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> God, this looks pretty grim
> 
> What happened since last last year? Less invites? Quota seems to be the same... Or maybe overall more applicants / higher skilled applicants?
> 
> ...


Yup..sad state..primarily due to backlogs from LAST YEAR. fingers crossed. Based on the trend. It continues like this, then anybody submitting EOI after Dec may not even get invite in current yr. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

All the best guys


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

markymark5 said:


> Best of luck to all.


For PTE it took you 5 attempts. I am gonna take the 5th attempt :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

5 attempts.. is ok... I had 5 PTE attempts and 4 IELTS...


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> 5 attempts.. is ok... I had 5 PTE attempts and 4 IELTS...


oops :smash: Did u get the desired score now. And what you feel IELTS or PTE for 8 band scores


----------



## huongpinky (Sep 18, 2017)

My partner just lodge his EOI 14th September and I'm his dependent  He has 75 points for 221111 General Accountant. We're still waiting and hope we will get the invitation soon


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

Do I need to include my 3 month internship from Professional Year Program in EOI as well as in the employement history when filling out 80 form?


----------



## Junaid.ejaz (Jul 18, 2017)

My Details
189 DOE 31/03/17. 
Analyst Programmer (261311).
waiting for invitation.


----------



## Junaid.ejaz (Jul 18, 2017)

My Details
189 DOE 31/03/17. 65 points*
Analyst Programmer (261311).
waiting for invitation.[/QUOTE]


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

Best of lucks to all aspirants.

_______________________________
Job code	: 261313- Software Engineer
189	: 65 
190 (NSW) : 70
DOE : 24/07/2017
Invitation	: Yet to receive


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Junaid.ejaz said:


> My Details
> 189 DOE 31/03/17.
> Analyst Programmer (261311).
> waiting for invitation.


and Points breakdown ?

any points for Work exp.? Cuz with 65 you may have to wait.


----------



## aarajani (May 24, 2017)

Just a random question but really important.
my TR 485 visa is expiring in mid of december and i'm expecting my invitation in last week of December, i will need to go on student visa. 

Now question is, student visa takes almost 3 months and by that time i'll be on bridging visa. So can i apply for PR after getting invite when i'm on bridging visa of student?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys. I have updated Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia sheet by adding *UNOFFICIAL ROUND RESULTS*. This will have some more clarity now to everyone mean while waiting for official round results from DIBP. Hope it helps.


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Guys. I have updated Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia sheet by adding *UNOFFICIAL ROUND RESULTS*. This will have some more clarity now to everyone mean while waiting for official round results from DIBP. Hope it helps.


Thanks mate .. continuously following your sheet .. though I have now applied for Canada as well .. because the 10 day movement might not work for me as i applied after mid August ..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

muhammadrafay said:


> Thanks mate .. continuously following your sheet .. though I have now applied for Canada as well .. because the 10 day movement might not work for me as i applied after mid August ..




Welcome bro. Unfortunately many are switching to Canada now because of these slow movements.


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

muhammadrafay said:


> Thanks mate .. continuously following your sheet .. though I have now applied for Canada as well .. because the 10 day movement might not work for me as i applied after mid August ..


Is the procedure same for Canada as Australia?
Even I think i should try Canada, as my DOE is late sep


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

yogesh120889 said:


> Is the procedure same for Canada as Australia?
> Even I think i should try Canada, as my DOE is late sep


Australia has a defined set of points ... Canada has also but at times i have seen them to increase or decrease as per dependency .. 


for e.g your work exp with highest ielts results in more points whereas a bit lower than that and your score may drastically decrease .. 

Even if you have highest in IELTS but your spouse cant catch upto you .. your points will decrease .. (not the same case in Aus as you can exempt spouse from your scoring)

and others..

Canada's Ielts is L8.0 S7.0 W7.0 R7.0 for most English Points ..


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

I think this is not the right forum to talk about Canada ... I should stop ..  Let pray for Aus here ..


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

aarajani said:


> Just a random question but really important.
> my TR 485 visa is expiring in mid of december and i'm expecting my invitation in last week of December, i will need to go on student visa.
> 
> Now question is, student visa takes almost 3 months and by that time i'll be on bridging visa. So can i apply for PR after getting invite when i'm on bridging visa of student?


Yes you can apply for PR while on bridging visa for your student visa application.

However, make sure you understand that you can only hold one visa at a time. If you receive your PR first, followed by the student visa, the latter will cancel out your PR.

Make sure you withdraw your student visa as soon as you lodge your PR application.


----------



## awalkin (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Can you advise when should I expect the invite?

Points : 70 / DOE : 21 September 17 / job code : 261313


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

awalkin said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you advise when should I expect the invite?
> 
> Points : 70 / DOE : 21 September 17 / job code : 261313



Oct 4th for sure


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi all

Job code: 261313- Software Engineer
189	: 65 
DOE : 02-April -2017
Invitation	: Waiting !!!


----------



## 1560250 (Sep 21, 2017)

263111
65
22-Sep-2017

Any idea how long to receive invite? As far I read in the forum, 4-5 months!

Thanks.


----------



## 1560250 (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Guys. I have updated Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia sheet by adding *UNOFFICIAL ROUND RESULTS*. This will have some more clarity now to everyone mean while waiting for official round results from DIBP. Hope it helps.


Great job. Thanks much.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi BulletAK, cannot enlarge the document as it is protected file. Can you please remove protection & share updated file...


----------



## Tsering (Sep 22, 2017)

I submitted mine on 29/july/2017 with 60 points and haven't heard anything yet. So does that means they are inviting the ones with 65 and above. Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Tsering said:


> I submitted mine on 29/july/2017 with 60 points and haven't heard anything yet. So does that means they are inviting the ones with 65 and above. Thanks


I dont think any 60 pointer is invited till now. Wait can be longer, Try increasing your points if possible


----------



## Tsering (Sep 22, 2017)

P.S.m a registered nurse. Finished my bachelors last year. Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi BulletAK, cannot enlarge the document as it is protected file. Can you please remove protection & share updated file...




Please use Google Chrome either on mobile or on laptop/PC.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

EOI Submitted 22nd Sep 2017 with 65 points for 189 (ANZSCO - 261313)


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi all

Just a quick query...if anyone can please reply. Is "functional English" required for partner if not claiming points of partner.

Cheers
Srikala


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes it is required, even if you are not claiming points for your partner. You can do it by getting overall 4.5 in IELTS, or equivalent in PTE, TOEFL, which is quite easy. you can also fulfil this requirement by presenting the evidence that your partner has done her degree qualifications in English Medium. For more details, search “functional english requirement for partner”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

srikala said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a quick query...if anyone can please reply. Is "functional English" required for partner if not claiming points of partner.
> 
> ...


Yes. Even though you are not claiming partner points, if partner is included in your visa application has to prove as functional English. 

To prove functional English, follow the link:
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi All any wats app grp for people waiting fir invites


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Here is what's in store for 261313 65 pointers in OCT and going fwd. Might be entirely wrong, but I just put up something based on understanding. If you feel I overlooked some aspects, please correct me. I'll update the table and upload. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I know that was just an 'estimate'. However, there could be high possibility that the DOE movement may not necessarily be 10 days in every round. It could jump 20 days and even 45 days in any one of the future rounds as it happened in previous year. Am I correct in saying that?


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

it could be 10 days for next 4 rounds and suddenly a movement of 45 days in 5th round and again followed by 10 days pattern. Is'nt it?


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Why do you think so . 

Any idea when should i expect my invite my DOE is july 3 2017 with 65 points occupation code 261313


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

au513 said:


> it could be 10 days for next 4 rounds and suddenly a movement of 45 days in 5th round and again followed by 10 days pattern. Is'nt it?


Why do u think so it will move 45 days after 5 th round


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992 (Jul 20, 2017)

Electronics Engineer
Application Date -: 04.09.2017
Applied with 65 points and waiting for an invite in October


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> Why do u think so it will move 45 days after 5 th round


45 days is just an example I gave to say that every round may not necessarily have DOE movement of 10 days 
This is all prediction only.


----------



## RedAfle (Oct 13, 2016)

Waiting invitation next 2 rounds!


----------



## ankitnagpal004 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have a query related to my EOI submission date.
I submitted my EOI on 24th April 2017 and later on, on 10th May 2017 I updated my college dates which did not effect my points.

Could you please put some light on what would be my considered EOI date, would it be 24th April or 10th May 2017. As somebody mentioned that there are some changes in the rules regarding this.

Thanks in advance !!

261313
65 points 
EOI submitted : 24 April or 10 May (After above questions clarity)


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

ankitnagpal004 said:


> I have a query related to my EOI submission date.
> I submitted my EOI on 24th April 2017 and later on, on 10th May 2017 I updated my college dates which did not effect my points.
> 
> Could you please put some light on what would be my considered EOI date, would it be 24th April or 10th May 2017. As somebody mentioned that there are some changes in the rules regarding this.
> ...


Ideally your doe should be 24th April but please check in your skillSelect account it will surely has 
correct date.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

ankitnagpal004 said:


> I have a query related to my EOI submission date.
> I submitted my EOI on 24th April 2017 and later on, on 10th May 2017 I updated my college dates which did not effect my points.
> 
> Could you please put some light on what would be my considered EOI date, would it be 24th April or 10th May 2017. As somebody mentioned that there are some changes in the rules regarding this.
> ...


DOE should not have changed. Check it in your skillselect account.


----------



## pittbox (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi Guys , 

I Have two questions :

1. Submitted EOI on 16th July'17 with 65 points for 261313 (software engineer), What are the chances, that I'll be invited before May 2018. Because I will end up losing 5 points due to age on 2nd May. How do they calculate the age. Is it on invitation date or on the day PR is approved. 
Based on your reply - I might take up IELTS again. 

2. I had initially applied EOI for 2 people. My Wife & me. But now some personal problems have cropped up and she may not travel with me. So how do i proceed. We are not legally separated. So is it possible that, if i get PR, i can travel alone ? 

Your valuable inputs would be very much appreciated.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

pittbox said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I Have two questions :
> 
> ...


1. If you are crossing the 32 year age barrier; they will deduct points on your 33rd birth-date. You can claim 30 points till you are 32 years and 364 days old; but will lose 5 points the next day.

2. You can add or remove any dependent applicant at any stage; till the visa is granted. If you get your PR, yes you can travel alone.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Eoi will update in October 1st because of work experience, it will be 70 , 261313 , will i get invited on 1st round of October?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

umashanker said:


> Eoi will update in October 1st because of work experience, it will be 70 , 261313 , will i get invited on 1st round of October?


Surely, you will get invite in the next round.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

When is official results for sep 20 expected and any idea on no of invites for OCT will it remain at 1750


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> When is official results for sep 20 expected and any idea on no of invites for OCT will it remain at 1750




Give it a few more days. Meanwhile you can read the unofficial results on iscah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for the informaton


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

parth1310 said:


> Give it a few more days. Meanwhile you can read the unofficial results on iscah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can see unofficial results here as well: Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

Did anyone get the 190 invitation in september month? It seems NSW started inviting under 190.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> You can see unofficial results here as well: Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia


This one is better. Thanks.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

*Oct Ceiling is Relesed*

Guys - Oct ceiling is released which got reduced from 1750 to 1250 for both rounds. 

@Tony - what will be the impact of this on 261313 trend, kindly suggest?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Guys - Oct ceiling is released which got reduced from 1750 to 1250 for both rounds.
> 
> @Tony - what will be the impact of this on 261313 trend, kindly suggest?


Oh, that's definitely not good news.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Guys - Oct ceiling is released which got reduced from 1750 to 1250 for both rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> @Tony - what will be the impact of this on 261313 trend, kindly suggest?




Can i have the link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> Can i have the link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



SkillSelect


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> SkillSelect




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

263311- telecom engineer
Hi guys
As number of invites drop to 1250 so can we expect invite for 60 pointers
Doe 11/05/2017 
TIA


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> 263311- telecom engineer
> Hi guys
> As number of invites drop to 1250 so can we expect invite for 60 pointers
> Doe 11/05/2017
> TIA


Not likely anytime soon.


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello Expat Experts,
My EOI Initially Submitted On: 06/08/2017
EOI Last Submitted On: 17/09/2017
I had to update EOI to claim pints for partners skills. Now i have 65 points.
Points breakdown:
Age 25 - 32: 30
English Language Ability Proficient: 10
Bachelor Degree: 15
Years of experience overseas: 1 Year ACS Positive ICT 261312
Australian Study Requirement: 5
Partner Skills: 5
Total 65 Points
Will this affect my chances of invitation? When can i expect to get an invite for 189 visa.

Thank you in advance!

Regards!
Omkar


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

osamapervez said:


> austaspirant said:
> 
> 
> > Guys - Oct ceiling is released which got reduced from 1750 to 1250 for both rounds.
> ...


I don't think this will impact any pro rata occupations. But this definitely means less invites at 60 for non pro rata


----------



## mefareed (Aug 10, 2017)

Dear Tony / Experts

What is the new expected timeline for my ITA can be? as Oct invites will be 1250 each round.
DOE = 25 June
261313
65 points

I will loose 5 age points after first round of Feb'18 
Should I expect an invite at all? 

Really appreciate your views.

Regards


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mefareed said:


> Dear Tony / Experts
> 
> What is the new expected timeline for my ITA can be? as Oct invites will be 1250 each round.
> DOE = 25 June
> ...


Be optimistic ..... you might get lucky !!!!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

mefareed said:


> Dear Tony / Experts
> 
> What is the new expected timeline for my ITA can be? as Oct invites will be 1250 each round.
> DOE = 25 June
> ...


Hi

no impact on your occupation but it will stop the Electronics Engineers getting into the 60 pointers and maybe the Non-pros from getting there.

so you look good for January maybe

Tony


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Tony

DOE 25.09.2017
ICT Security Specialist
65 points

Could you please be able to give me an estimate of an invitation? I badly wants a one next month some how 
Due to visa expiry


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Toney,
Has it reduced enough to flow any Pro-rata invites to 489?

Sam


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kgj said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> DOE 25.09.2017
> ICT Security Specialist
> ...


Yes, it could slow you down to getting invited on 18th October in stead of the expected 4th October

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

samlk said:


> Hi Toney,
> Has it reduced enough to flow any Pro-rata invites to 489?
> 
> Sam


I think it will mean that Electronic Engineers could get some more 489 invites. Maybe Mechanical Engineers in March/April may get some 489 family invites also

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

1250 is what I feared and the 1750 for 1 month was to get it to an average of 1250:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ations-september-2017-a-130.html#post13226578


Regards

Tony


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Tony, 

What are my chances of getting an invite by March of next year. coz i'll loose 5 points for age reducing my points to 60. 

thanks and regards 
Jazz


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Tony for that. Thanks so much


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

For October:
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2

4 October 2017
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1250
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	100

18 October 2017
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1250
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	100

The maximum number has been reduced. Results are out for invitation round on 20th Sep.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-september-2017-round-results.aspx

(Getting an error 401 unathorized  )


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Jasmin Dcruz said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invite by March of next year. coz i'll loose 5 points for age reducing my points to 60.
> 
> ...


Should be no problem - well before Christmas

Tony


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear tony,

Now what is the fate of 60 pointers non pro rata, do you see any of them getting invited in this year 2017.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

*please help me to estimate my invitation date?*



Vvrp Kumar said:


> Oct 4th for sure


Hi Friends,

I have lodged my EOI on 7th September 2017

Code is: 261112 - ICT System Analyst

Score: 70. 

Could you please help me to estimate my invitation date?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Dear tony,
> 
> Now what is the fate of 60 pointers non pro rata, do you see any of them getting invited in this year 2017.
> 
> ...


Hi Malik

Maybe some May/June lodged Telecomm engineers may get lucky before 2nd round in April. the remaining 6 rounds, including the 2nd round in April 2018, will just be for Non-pros - if it stays at 1250, then that will get well into the 60 pointers before the end of the year

Regards

tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 7th September 2017
> 
> ...


Hi

Should be before Christmas but we need to see what the results were for 20th September and see how October goes

Regards

Tony


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Malik
> 
> Maybe some May/June lodged Telecomm engineers may get lucky before 2nd round in April. the remaining 6 rounds, including the 2nd round in April 2018, will just be for Non-pros - if it stays at 1250, then that will get well into the 60 pointers before the end of the year
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, since you mentioned the invitation number will stay at 1250 for few months at least, we can assume there is not much hope for non pros EOI dated July onwards.

I like to ask for your opinion, if I may, should I contact Engineers Australia to reassign my occupation code, if that's possible? 

The reason is during my skill assessment, EA gave 2 choices: Electronics Engineer which can give me 65 points, Telecommunication Engineer which yields 60 points. I chose Telecommunication, which I really regret now.

So do you think if I am able to change my occupation to Electronics Engineer with 65 points, will it be too late now to submit a new EOI?


----------



## iulian (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi guys.
I wanted to say thank you and good job for the information provided in this forum.
Below are my details (for whoever is keeping track).

History record:
1st step: IELTS 1st attempt: October 2016 (S-8.5 L-7.5 *W-6.5* R-7)
2nd step: EA positive assesssment for *civil engineer (233211)*: 7th June 2017 
3rd step: IELTS 2nd attempt: July 2017 (S-8 L-7.5 *W-6.5* R-7.5)
4th step: PTE Academic: 13th September 2017 (L: 82, R: 88, W: 82, S: 81)
5th step: EOI submission on 17.09.2017 (age - 30, superior english - 20. education - 15, experience - 0-2y and 6m, ongoing) total points for 189 Visa - *65*
6th step: to be updated


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

iulian said:


> Hi guys.
> I wanted to say thank you and good job for the information provided in this forum.
> Below are my details (for whoever is keeping track).
> 
> ...


You can add this timeline to your signature via USER CP option on top of the screen


----------



## iulian (Sep 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> You can add this timeline to your signature via USER CP option on top of the screen


Thanks for the tip. There is a restriction, however, on junior members :baby:


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

iulian said:


> Thanks for the tip. There is a restriction, however, on junior members :baby:


Should get unblocked as you become more active here .... 

Cheers


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 1250 is what I feared and the 1750 for 1 month was to get it to an average of 1250:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ations-september-2017-a-130.html#post13226578
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

That was really near perfect analysis expecting 1250 / round from October.

Could you please let me know whether I/ Spouse can go for medicals & PCC before invite?
I am expecting invite in December with 65 points under 261313.

Please share your email to discuss on a personal issue.

Thanks


----------



## lucid2010 (Jan 13, 2016)

Subscribing for october 

261311 - 65pts doe april 3 

Please tell me when i hope its this first round of october fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> That was really near perfect analysis expecting 1250 / round from October.
> 
> ...


It could easily be January 2018 before you get invited - but yes, you can do police clearances and medicals in advance - for medicals, create IMMIACCOUNT and go through MYHEALTH declarations to generate the medical referral letter

Regards

Tony


----------



## strunzitt (Aug 3, 2017)

2613 9th of April...

considering that in September they jumped 9-10 days each round with 1750, now with 500 less i highly doubt I will be called next round... 

:'(


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear Tony,

Now with 1250 invitation cap per round, can they go for inviting only 3.5% pro rata per round to distribute it throughout the year..

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> It could easily be January 2018 before you get invited - but yes, you can do police clearances and medicals in advance - for medicals, create IMMIACCOUNT and go through MYHEALTH declarations to generate the medical referral letter
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony, I am expecting Dec considering a movement of 2 weeks/ round in November.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> 1250 is what I feared and the 1750 for 1 month was to get it to an average of 1250:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ations-september-2017-a-130.html#post13226578
> 
> ...


You get the feeling they're trying to do something for pro-rata 489 FS which has basically been shut for years. It's an ugly way to deal with it though. I think 489 is unappealing enough to just give them their own quota. Can't see everyone rushing to it....


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

is there any chance for me in oct 4th round for invitation,

263111
EOI: 22/02/2017
Points: 65


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> is there any chance for me in oct 4th round for invitation,
> 
> 263111
> EOI: 22/02/2017
> Points: 65


The chances are there, the real question is when. Probably October/November depending on the results of the 1st round October since the max invites decreased to 1250.


----------



## triuyen89 (Sep 26, 2017)

Code: 232111 architect
Doe: 1/july/2017
Point:60
I thinking of update my eoi and add visa 190 for NSW. Can i stick in both option 189 and 190 while updating my EOI, is it affect or changing my recent DOE(day of effect). Thx you guys


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> It could easily be January 2018 before you get invited - but yes, you can do police clearances and medicals in advance - for medicals, create IMMIACCOUNT and go through MYHEALTH declarations to generate the medical referral letter
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony & Other Friends,
Can you please help me come out of the state of a quandary.....it's making me impatient.

is an Invite certain for 65 points ANZSCO 261313 (my EOI filed 22nd Sep 2017)??

I have two ways below to increase my points.....
a) Either I can retake PTE to try to get 20, currently, I am getting 10 points. 
(I am bit reluctant for this option)
b) On March 10th 2018, I will get 15 points for my experience thus making my total points to 70, but I am afraid that in march round or after march they do not issue many invites.
and on top in sep 2018 I will lose 5 points for my age.
Not sure what would be wise in this situation.
As I am not looking to get an invite immediately, but again I am afraid if I wait till march even with 70 also I may not get an invite. :-(
A reply from your side is highly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Tony & Other Friends,
> Can you please help me come out of the state of a quandary.....it's making me impatient.
> 
> is an Invite certain for 65 points ANZSCO 261313 (my EOI filed 22nd Sep 2017)??
> ...


Hi

If it moves an average of 10 days per invite, you will not get invited before the last round in April 2018. If it moves an average of 14 days per invite, you could scrape an invite for the final round (1st round in April 2018).

so more than likely, you will get invite in second round of March on 70 points 

Regards

Tony


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If it moves an average of 10 days per invite, you will not get invited before the last round in April 2018. If it moves an average of 14 days per invite, you could scrape an invite for the final round (1st round in April 2018).
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the input.
Maybe I will try to re-take PTE-A as well in meantime, if possible !!!


----------



## nathan2902 (Sep 8, 2017)

Tony, 

Is there a chance for me in October Month?

ANZSCO Code : 261313
Points :65
EOI Date of Effect : 23/04/2017

Thank you.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Thanks a lot for the input.
> Maybe I will try to re-take PTE-A as well in meantime, if possible !!!


Increasing your chances is a good thing mate.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Increasing your chances is a good thing mate.


True bro...I will try.....else last resort is to wait and expect things to fall in place


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Tony and Experts
I know many 2613 65 pointers wants to understand ghe impact of oct month Ceiling of 1250 a reduction of 500 what will be over all impact

Also i would like to know the future trend on no of invitations will it again increase or decrease

I m really worried now i m not wats the idea behind this flutation. Can you please analyse and advise on overall impact to everyone.

Also please advise whrn shld i expect invite for 261313 65 points DOE july 3


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

nathan2902 said:


> Tony,
> 
> Is there a chance for me in October Month?
> 
> ...


Possibly in second round of October but you would have to be seriously hopeful that you have been invited before the end of November

Regards

tony


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear tony 

Are there any chances DIBP reduces the percentage of invitation to pro rata from 5 to 4%

This could allow some 60 pointers to get invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi Tony and Experts
> I know many 2613 65 pointers wants to understand ghe impact of oct month Ceiling of 1250 a reduction of 500 what will be over all impact
> 
> Also i would like to know the future trend on no of invitations will it again increase or decrease
> ...


Hi

The 1250 should not affect the 65 point invites until the 2613 DOE gets close to the Non-Pro DOE - then it could cut off a little early and some lucky 489s get invited. Currently DOE is 30th March 2017 for 2613 and about 12th September for non-pros.

I expect, but don't know, that 1250 may be the norm for a few months, if not many months but only for mathematical reasons - September's high 1750 per round brought the 3 months to an average of 1250 per round, which is why I feared it could drop to 1250 for October. 

Your DOE looks to be around January/February 2018 - but predicting 9 rounds ahead is crazy when it is so difficult to predict what is going to happen in the very next round - so take it as a ball-park figure for now

Regards

Tony


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for October 2017*

Tony,

Mate, Mechanical engineer with 65 points submitted eoi on july 11,2017..as per the current trend can you advise if i can expect an invite atleast by the end of december this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Tony,
> 
> Mate, Mechanical engineer with 65 points submitted eoi on july 11,2017..as per the current trend can you advise if i can expect an invite atleast by the end of december this year?
> 
> ...


Ball-park figure is just by the second round of December 2017, if it moves an average of 21 days per invitation round.

so you can track it every fortnight and see is the DOE moving by more or less than 21 days each time

Regards

Tony


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Ball-park figure is just by the second round of December 2017, if it moves an average of 21 days per invitation round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks mate..i’m hoping for an invite by the second round of december.Appeciate your advise.Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

*Subscribing..*

Confused whether to really wait for the 189 ...or go ahead with NSW ( state sponsorship)...different advises regarding the commitment of 2 years ( which NSW website says would begin immediately after grant).. I have still 1 year of University and I am located at Victoria. Seek expert opinion 

233111-Chemical Engineer
Points-60
DOE-24/07/2017


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

Code : 261312
Points: 65
Doe: 12th May 2017

Have no expections from October round too. Hope for the best.

Cheers


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

20th September round, results are out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

20th Sep results for Accountants really is both surprising and sad.

Few ruffians seems to have created intentional fake EoIs with 85 points to exploit the system.

I am afraid if they start doing with other 
Occupation codes, the whole skill select system will come to a dead lock state.

Very sad and concerning. Hope DiBP finds a way out to find the authenticity of candidates.


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi to whom it may help and also Tony 

Can someone please explain with the current 1250 invitation, are they any chance for any non prorata to clear even in small amount? 

Would you advise to try gaining extra point or wait? EOI 26 June 2017, ANZCO 232111, 60 point. I am sure many other 60 pointer has the same query. Can anyone help to answer? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Kyearn said:


> Hi to whom it may help and also Tony
> 
> Can someone please explain with the current 1250 invitation, are they any chance for any non prorata to clear even in small amount?
> 
> Would you advise to try gaining extra point or wait? EOI 26 June 2017, ANZCO 232111, 60 point. I am sure many other 60 pointer has the same query. Can anyone help to answer? Thanks in advance.



the 65 pointer queue would move around 14 days +- 1 days from here on for non-pro rata codes, if the invite is stuck at 1250 invites/round.

This means, the 65 queue would be barely keeping up with the rounds. And, as there are is already a delay of 7 days in the 65 point queue. This would remain as such.

Summary: Forget getting an invite at 60 points, at least for a couple of rounds. And thereafter, maybe - a very unlikely maybe- the queue would move at the rate of 1 day per round (from 21st June) perhaps.


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Kyearn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi to whom it may help and also Tony
> ...


Thanks. I guess it would make DIBP not getting to its ceiling for non prorata and it's going to be far away figures from occupation ceiling like nurse etc. 

Wonder what is going on.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Kyearn said:


> Thanks. I guess it would make DIBP not getting to its ceiling for non prorata and it's going to be far away figures from occupation ceiling like nurse etc.
> 
> Wonder what is going on.




I disagree, the total target for 189 is around 47000 I believe.

The 189 stream has been split into two sub streams this year

Point Tested ( the normal 189)
And, the NZ Migration (Not point based)

For sure, they would have divided the 47000 into two parts, and by the looks of it they have set it at 30,000 for point tested and 17000 for NZ 189.

The 30,000 slots would get filled with utmost certainty.


I understand where you got the idea that the ceiling won't be met, but DIBP is not trying to fill each and every one of the occupation ceilings.


----------



## Ijustwantmyvisa (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello tony and friends, 

I asked this before but things changed because of drop in number of invites. I submitted my 189 EOI on 22/08/2017. 60 points, civil engineering professional ANZSCO 233211. Is their any chance of being invited with this low number of invites per round? if yes, realistically what am I looking at?

Regards,


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia have been updated with 20 September 2017 round results.


----------



## strunzitt (Aug 3, 2017)

Tony 
do you think that the backlog queue for 2613 would keep moving of 9/10 days with 1250 invitations?

I'm on the edge (8 April, 65 pts) which is exactly 9 days ahead the date they reached last week.

Thanks!


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

triuyen89 said:


> Code: 232111 architect
> Doe: 1/july/2017
> Point:60
> I thinking of update my eoi and add visa 190 for NSW. Can i stick in both option 189 and 190 while updating my EOI, is it affect or changing my recent DOE(day of effect). Thx you guys


Hi, just wondering if you have any news about when will you get your invite for 60 pointer 232111


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> is there any chance for me in oct 4th round for invitation,
> 
> 263111
> EOI: 22/02/2017
> Points: 65


cent per cent sure. Prepare all your docs and be ready to apply on Oct 4th. You will be the first one to receive the invitation for 263111.


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

https://www.acacia-au.com/general-skilled-migration-update-september-2017.php

Can someone explain why this article mention expect non prorata to drop to 60 point on next invite and also can someone tell me how many invitation would be left for non prorata for 1250 invitation ceiling.


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

Kyearn said:


> https://www.acacia-au.com/general-skilled-migration-update-september-2017.php
> 
> Can someone explain why this article mention expect non prorata to drop to 60 point on next invite and also can someone tell me how many invitation would be left for non prorata for 1250 invitation ceiling.


Is this true??


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

has anyone got invite from nsw for 2613 with 65+5 points


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Tony and Seniors,

On the DIBP website, under 20 September round results, there is a table with below information. Not sure what does that really means. It says DOE 13/09/2017 for 65 pointers. While we know that the cutoff this time was 30 March, Do you know what this table represents ?


Visa Subclass	Points score	Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	65	*13/09/2017* 12.05 am
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60	19/09/2017 4.27 am

20 September 2017 round results


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

manu2788 said:


> has anyone got invite from nsw for 2613 with 65+5 points


I believe not yet.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> 20th Sep results for Accountants really is both surprising and sad.
> 
> Few ruffians seems to have created intentional fake EoIs with 85 points to exploit the system.
> 
> ...


Finally I found someone conscious to talk to. 

Guys, forget about occupation ceilings and the repeated question "when will I get invitation?" 
I'm not accountant but look what happened to them, ceiling of more than 4k and cutt-off 85 points!!!! 
This can happen to the rest. Because if this happens it mean even when invitation cap reaches 100,000 per round, not even 70 pointers will get invited. 

Let us be pragmatic and discuss now the fake EOIs, instead of the routine question "when will I be invited?" 

As I watch Detective Conan, the suspects are two: 
1- DIBP, because they want to please the anti-migrants parties. 
2- A lover whom his ex gf (an accountant) left him and told him "I no longer need you I'm independent feminist I have 75 points without you and I will be the most successful lady in my new country Australia yahoooo" then he revenge by spending full days creating fake EOIs, and now his gf got the ****. 

So tell us guys, are there more suspects ?


----------



## nathan2902 (Sep 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Possibly in second round of October but you would have to be seriously hopeful that you have been invited before the end of November
> 
> Regards
> 
> tony


Thank you so much.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

au513 said:


> Hi Tony and Seniors,
> 
> On the DIBP website, under 20 September round results, there is a table with below information. Not sure what does that really means. It says DOE 13/09/2017 for 65 pointers. While we know that the cutoff this time was 30 March, Do you know what this table represents ?
> 
> ...


Means the last invitation for any Occupation was 65 points with DOE of 13th September 2017 - it happens to be for non pro Occupations as the last invites for the 8 Pro rata occupations are all listed at higher points or older DOEs

Tony


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

pjason86 said:


> UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 20th September Skill Select round for 189 visa
> 
> UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 20th September Skill Select round for 189 visa
> These are our observations on the results overnight.
> ...



Are you nuts?.

You just stole this from iscah website and edited it with your email ID

LOL. The right results have been published already by DIBP. LOL


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Asheesh24 said:


> Is this true??



It won't happen. The 65 point queue would move only by 13-16 days at the most, as around 900-950 of the invites in the total 1250 would go for prorated codes (they have higher points, older dates, and all of them are 65 points or more) Then there will be some usage by 70+ pointers of nonpro rata (this was ~ 190-200 invites for the last few rounds approximately.

This leaves only 1250 - 950 - 200 = 100 invites or less for the 65 pointers. That is very low for the queue to move: it might move by 14 days with the most optimistic calculation, and may move 7 days with the pessimistic numbers ( this would grow the 65 pointer queue! as rounds are happening every 14 days)

In addition to that, there is an existing 7-day lag ( 13th Sep - 20th Sep) for the 65 pointer queue.

Furthermore, if the entire queue manages to touch 60 points, there will be a lot of the 'double-invite' issues at that point. Whenever a lower point queue is touched, all the pending old invites who got back into the system as they were not lodged into visa will become active again. I would put at least 30-50 invites there. that's an equivalent of at the least a week of 60 pointer queue.

Anyone with an EOI of 22 June 2017 and 60 points would have to essentially wait for a lot of time.


Additional Info: In the past, a round without any pro rata invites, required 700 invites to keep up with each round. That means we need 950+700 = 1650 Invites/round to just keep up with the all the non pro rata's invites and pro rata's moving smoothly (Bad news for 489 apps, as the quota would run out with 189 itself). This is just for the clearance of EOIs with every round. But the problem is, we have lags on 65 (1 week) and 60 (14 weeks+).


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Are you nuts?.
> 
> You just stole this from iscah website and edited it with your email ID
> 
> LOL. The right results have been published already by DIBP. LOL


In fairness, he did change the Email address so he did have some creative input

Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> ngenhit said:
> 
> 
> > Are you nuts?.
> ...


At the very first instance, I did not realize him changing the email id. I thought he just shared Isach's information.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Are you nuts?.
> 
> You just stole this from iscah website and edited it with your email ID
> 
> ...


Busted.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Busted.


Maybe he also helps to write Career Episodes for CDR Applications with Engineers Australia

Tony


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> parth1310 said:
> 
> 
> > Busted.
> ...


Hi Tony and Friends,
Its out of context query here..my apologies..since you are avaiable so just want to touch base with you.. a small query regarding claiming points for one of my employment dating from 23rd sep 2009 to feb 2010 ..a mere 5 months..but If i claim points for these 5 months it makes my exp points to 15 and total eoi points to 70..but I am apprehensive and confused by looking at old posts related to docs needed during visa lodge to corroborate the claims..
1) For this 5 months no tax was deducted and no pf was credited by my employer (a very small consultancy basically) so i have no form 16 or tax related stuff
2) I have two months salary slip, offer letter and excel telling my full and final settlement summary and ref letter which i had provided to acs and acceptance of resignation.Bank statements I can try to get for these 5 months showing salary credit, if its worth a try though account was closed long back but possible.
Please suggest whether it would be safe to play this bet or better not take this risk.??
I can easily get invite if i claim these 5 months but i am extremely confused..please provide your valuable input !!!!


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Tony and Friends,
> Its out of context query here..my apologies..since you are avaiable so just want to touch base with you.. a small query regarding claiming points for one of my employment dating from 23rd sep 2009 to feb 2010 ..a mere 5 months..but If i claim points for these 5 months it makes my exp points to 15 and total eoi points to 70..but I am apprehensive and confused by looking at old posts related to docs needed during visa lodge to corroborate the claims..
> 1) For this 5 months no tax was deducted and no pf was credited by my employer (a very small consultancy basically) so i have no form 16 or tax related stuff
> 2) I have two months salary slip, offer letter and excel telling my full and final settlement summary and ref letter which i had provided to acs and acceptance of resignation.Bank statements I can try to get for these 5 months showing salary credit, if its worth a try though account was closed long back but possible.
> ...


If I were you, I would have claimed points for these 5 months. Reason being, I would have atleast 2 payslips; if not all, offer letter, a reference letter, and all other documents. I would try getting the bank statements first, and if successful I would claim the points. 

However, the decision is entirely yours; as doing so would be a risk and not everyone will recommend it.

EDIT: Alternatively, you can also wait out the 5 months and then the system should add 5 points if you are still employed in your nominated occupation, and in the same position which was last assessed by relevant skills assessment authority.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Tony and Friends,
> Its out of context query here..my apologies..since you are avaiable so just want to touch base with you.. a small query regarding claiming points for one of my employment dating from 23rd sep 2009 to feb 2010 ..a mere 5 months..but If i claim points for these 5 months it makes my exp points to 15 and total eoi points to 70..but I am apprehensive and confused by looking at old posts related to docs needed during visa lodge to corroborate the claims..
> 1) For this 5 months no tax was deducted and no pf was credited by my employer (a very small consultancy basically) so i have no form 16 or tax related stuff
> 2) I have two months salary slip, offer letter and excel telling my full and final settlement summary and ref letter which i had provided to acs and acceptance of resignation.Bank statements I can try to get for these 5 months showing salary credit, if its worth a try though account was closed long back but possible.
> ...


Go Ahead and use those 5 months. Get those assessed.
Get an employer RnR letter, whatever payslips and bank statements.


Its absolutely SAFE and would be a mistake of not using that.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony and Friends,
> ...


Buddy I have +ve assessment for these five months just that while submitting eoi with 65 i did not choose thinking I do not have all docs....i am willing to update eoi but fear of co asking for tax doc n all makes me scared as I do not have for this duration!!!! That is what my dilemma is


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Buddy I have +ve assessment for these five months just that while submitting eoi with 65 i did not choose thinking I do not have all docs....i am willing to update eoi but fear of co asking for tax doc n all makes me scared as I do not have for this duration!!!! That is what my dilemma is


Were you liable to pay any tax during that time OR not? If not, then i guess you can directly use those 5 months.
If you were liable to pay, then talk to a CA and get it paid. Whats the issue?

Use the 5 points !!!!


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Buddy I have +ve assessment for these five months just that while submitting eoi with 65 i did not choose thinking I do not have all docs....i am willing to update eoi but fear of co asking for tax doc n all makes me scared as I do not have for this duration!!!! That is what my dilemma is


Tax documents are a third party evidence which the CO may ask. Get the bank statements instead, and update the EOI. 

If you feel its still risky, keep the previous EOI as it is; instead submit a new one which includes this period.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy I have +ve assessment for these five months just that while submitting eoi with 65 i did not choose thinking I do not have all docs....i am willing to update eoi but fear of co asking for tax doc n all makes me scared as I do not have for this duration!!!! That is what my dilemma is
> ...


I was not liable to pay tax salary was less only that too only for 5 months!!
Creating new eoi is fine buddy ..but my concern is if i get invite which i should get in a month and i apply n pay visa fees and all then co asks about these form 16 tax docs..then i m in trouble..that iavwhst i have been thinking endlessly...!!!
I want to use but thinking about what co may ask is keeping me at bay!!!!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> I was not liable to pay tax salary was less only that too only for 5 months!!
> Creating new eoi is fine buddy ..but my concern is if i get invite which i should get in a month and i apply n pay visa fees and all then co asks about these form 16 tax docs..then i m in trouble..that iavwhst i have been thinking endlessly...!!!
> I want to use but thinking about what co may ask is keeping me at bay!!!!


Hi

Tax liability is not decided by 5 months. Its those 5 months + remaining year salary.

Talk to a CA and get it resolved. Claim those 5 points


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Tax liability is not decided by 5 months. Its those 5 months + remaining year salary.
> 
> Talk to a CA and get it resolved. Claim those 5 points


Sure buddy I will talk to one soon
But If I manage to file ITR now for year 2010-2011, will it be considered legitimate by DIBP??


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Sure buddy I will talk to one soon
> But If I manage to file ITR now for year 2010-2011, will it be considered legitimate by DIBP??


It is legitimate. Don't worry. 

You are doing everything as per accepted guidelines. So talk to CA, get the outstanding tax paid.
Ideally your payslips and bank statements are OK. In case CO asks for tax proof then you can furnish the details of TAX paid. Do this only if CO asks. 

From CO shoes, i see you are perfectly honest !!! The only issue i see is that how will CA manage to get your TAX paid for 2010-11. So talk to an expert CA


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> It is legitimate. Don't worry.
> 
> You are doing everything as per accepted guidelines. So talk to CA, get the outstanding tax paid.
> Ideally your payslips and bank statements are OK. In case CO asks for tax proof then you can furnish the details of TAX paid. Do this only if CO asks.
> ...


Ok Buddy Noted!!
Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Ok Buddy Noted!!
> Thanks for all your help!!


Hi

If you will score the 70 points before April 2018 then you will be able to apply later, without the worry of possible refusal. Time your 70 point update to your EOI so that the invite will give you 60 days which is past the date when you are confidant of evidencing the 8 years experience.

So if you are happy with the 8 years on say 16th February 2018, change your EOI to 70 points before the 27th December 2017 invitation round so that the 60 day period crosses over the 16th February and lodge the visa after the 16th February.


Regards

Tony


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> It is legitimate. Don't worry.
> 
> You are doing everything as per accepted guidelines. So talk to CA, get the outstanding tax paid.
> Ideally your payslips and bank statements are OK. In case CO asks for tax proof then you can furnish the details of TAX paid. Do this only if CO asks.
> ...


I suppose nowadays in the incometaxindiaefiling website there's a menu option to check outstanding demand. It shows all the old taxes to be paid.

On another note related to paying old taxes, I also have outstanding taxes for 2009-10 and one more on earlier front, due to the CPC updating my gender as "MALE" when I'm clearly not, and as per the IT Officer, they did some computerization around that time, and where all my taxes were "0" when filing, suddenly became some number, and the suggestion was to re-apply for PAN with correct details, and then write back with all details to them to rectify. I had gotten my PAN corrected but moved to Canada and conveniently forgot all about this. 

Now I'm trying to collate documents, pay all my outstanding taxes, etc and horror of horrors, I see all those old "demands" and IT Ack having me down as "MALE" for that particular year. If after invite and lodging visa and then CO asks - I am hoping I can explain this. Or would it make sense to write this up somewhere before such discrepancy is noted? But if yes, then where? Form 80? 

 I'm not sure if anyone had their gender change in the PAN database anytime


----------



## nc.kiran (Dec 26, 2016)

*how many points you had?*



rocktopus said:


> God, this looks pretty grim
> 
> What happened since last last year? Less invites? Quota seems to be the same... Or maybe overall more applicants / higher skilled applicants?
> 
> ...


how many points you had?


----------



## mails2dj (Dec 21, 2016)

*261311 65 pointer*

When can we expect an invite for 261311 . EOI lodge date 3rd April 2017


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Buddy Noted!!
> ...


Hi Tony,
Thanks for the reply and suggestion.
But points updation is automatic in Eoi if I am not wrong.
What i have done is...i submitted the eoi with 65 points on 22nd sep by excluding those 5 months which I am not confident of producing sufficient evidence...so I am assuming by march 10 2018 my points should reach 70 . I think I can not update points manually the way you have suggested like 2 months before in a way that 60 days period crosses my 8years experience thing.
Did i do the right thing??..plz suggest if it is not the way it should be done.
Thanks.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > ENGINEER291085 said:
> ...


Hi Tony,
Now i got what you mean...
You are saying I should claim lets say 2 months out of those 5 bad months and I should get invitation on Jan 10 which i would have received on 10th March, if i did not claim any of the 5 months..
Now After invite I will have 60 days and having received invite on 10th jan I can file till 10th march..and 10th march is the date I would have completed 8 years even if i exclude these.bad months ..so here I just need to make sure that I have to claim in a way that i get sufficient time to file visa...then maybe i can claim only one month and I get invite in Feb 10 and i apply visa after march 10...sounds good atleast can get invite one month prior in feb instead of march.
But claiming one month from that bad 5 months what if i do not provide any docs except emp ref letter ...will it contradict with my eoi since I marked one month as relevent....
Or it shud be ok because by that time i otherwise would have completed 8 years to claim extra 5 points.
But I am not sure...because " to date" is blank in my eoi and it will freeze once invite comes...will co consider thr eoi freeze date or visa application date...plz throw some light..
Is it a risk or normal and legitimate thing??
Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Tony,
> Now i got what you mean...
> You are saying I should claim lets say 2 months out of those 5 bad months and I should get invitation on Jan 10 which i would have received on 10th March, if i did not claim any of the 5 months..
> Now After invite I will have 60 days and having received invite on 10th jan I can file till 10th march..and 10th march is the date I would have completed 8 years even if i exclude these.bad months ..so here I just need to make sure that I have to claim in a way that i get sufficient time to file visa...then maybe i can claim only one month and I get invite in Feb 10 and i apply visa after march 10...sounds good atleast can get invite one month prior in feb instead of march.
> ...



Or just claim the whole 5 months now and then Suspend your EOI until 10th March 2018.

When you lodge your visa application you give them evidence of the 8 years and 5 months and if they don't accept that 5 months you are still ok with 8 years and 15 points

Regards


tony


----------



## smrm (Sep 19, 2017)

I applied in October 2016 with 65 points for 189. And still no luck on invitation. It?s a year now... sorry to post again but I am a little worried if I will ever be invited


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

smrm said:


> I applied in October 2016 with 65 points for 189. And still no luck on invitation. It?s a year now... sorry to post again but I am a little worried if I will ever be invited


what is your occupation code.


----------



## khehra (Sep 29, 2017)

HELLO EXPERTS,,,

MY DOE OF EOI IS 29/09/2017 AND OCCUPATION IS IT Security Specialist 262112 AND I HAVE TOTAL 65 POINTS. SO WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK, HOW LONG IT GOONA BE TAKE FOR ME TO HAVE An INVITATION FOR VISA 189.

THANKS CHAMPS


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...


Hi Tony,
Thanks again for your inputs.
When you say suspend eoi meaning...do not apply visa after getting invitation??...not sure lets say..i update eoi with 70 now today and get invite in first round of october and suspend for next 5 months...wont DIBP will withdraw my invitation after this long suspension.
Please clarify, if my understanding is wrong. Because i am not sure for how long invitation sits in eoi...knowing we have 60 days time to apply the visa after invite??


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

khehra said:


> HELLO EXPERTS,,,
> 
> MY DOE OF EOI IS 29/09/2017 AND OCCUPATION IS IT Security Specialist 262112 AND I HAVE TOTAL 65 POINTS. SO WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK, HOW LONG IT GOONA BE TAKE FOR ME TO HAVE An INVITATION FOR VISA 189.
> 
> THANKS CHAMPS


262112 is not a pro rata occupation and with 65 points you should get on Oct 4th round, they have reduced the total invite to 1250, if there are no much non pro rata EOIs, you are more likely to get on Oct 4th.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Tony,
> Thanks again for your inputs.
> When you say suspend eoi meaning...do not apply visa after getting invitation??...not sure lets say..i update eoi with 70 now today and get invite in first round of october and suspend for next 5 months...wont DIBP will withdraw my invitation after this long suspension.
> Please clarify, if my understanding is wrong. Because i am not sure for how long invitation sits in eoi...knowing we have 60 days time to apply the visa after invite??


No, you suspend before invite and un-suspend when you have the 8 years and 5 months experience - then you have DOE of today at 70 points when you un-suspend in March for 21st March invitation round - This should guarantee you an invite for the 21st March which is the last but one invitation round before it closes off

Regards

Tony


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...


Ohk..i got it...at least i can keep my doe same for later stage otherwise it will change as and when my points change..thanks tony for this workaround..i will revisit my dates and go for it if needed!!!


----------



## vaibhav791 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello friends, I have question regarding 190 invitation. my code is 261313 & points are 65+5 & submitted 190 for NSW state. 

If I get invite whether it will be shown on EOI 190 application as 'Invited' or only such mail will be sent. Since my agent put his email Id so I just want to know. Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## smrm (Sep 19, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> smrm said:
> 
> 
> > I applied in October 2016 with 65 points for 189. And still no luck on invitation. It?s a year now... sorry to post again but I am a little worried if I will ever be invited
> ...


 it?s 2611 ict business analyst


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

vaibhav791 said:


> Hello friends, I have question regarding 190 invitation. my code is 261313 & points are 65+5 & submitted 190 for NSW state.
> 
> If I get invite whether it will be shown on EOI 190 application as 'Invited' or only such mail will be sent. Since my agent put his email Id so I just want to know. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,



You will receive an email, as well as, the SkillSelect account status will be updated to "Invited". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

parth1310 said:


> You will receive an email, as well as, the SkillSelect account status will be updated to "Invited".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


190 is different. One receives an Invite to apply for NSW Nomination via nominated email. If approved then they will receive an invite to apply for the visa.


----------



## mathewajesh (Apr 25, 2016)

Do I need to do anything other than creating an EoI and selecting the state NSW in SkillSelect for my 190 application to be complete? Today I happened to see some references to a state website where I need to "register". Would be great if someone could confirm.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

did anyone get 190 invitation from NSW or any other state for ANZSCO: 261313 (software engineer)?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi 
As i have left my work experience blank in EOI, I have filled work experience from October 1 2009. I guess from tomorrow it will automatically updated and i will get 15 points of 8 years .
My point will be 70 and i will get invited on 4th October.
I am requesting you all please correct me if i am wrong?


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Mr Tony,

Could you please give us more information about the "Fake EOIs". 
As you have seen, Accountant is now practically outside the Occupational List, due to fake EOIs, 
What occupation you think will be next ? 

While most people accuse the DIBP themselves of creating fake EOIs, as a better option rather than removing the occupation officially from the list, we are still interested to know who is the next victim. 
And would DIBP use "fake EOIs" as a main strategy to control the influx of migrants??

I'm asking you because from the way you write it seems you have good connections to DIBP officers.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

M.Totti said:


> Hi Mr Tony,
> 
> Could you please give us more information about the "Fake EOIs".
> As you have seen, Accountant is now practically outside the Occupational List, due to fake EOIs,
> ...


Its not that Tony or some else can tell you who can be the next victim. Even you can take any group, file 100s of fake EOIs for that group and that would be the next one. The thing is, how soon DIBP controls this fake EOI thing.


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Its not that Tony or some else can tell you who can be the next victim. Even you can take any group, file 100s of fake EOIs for that group and that would be the next one. The thing is, how soon DIBP controls this fake EOI thing.


Don't have any hope that DIBP will do something about it. They have no reason to care about it. 

They allow Billions of corruption money to get into their property market, you think they will care about few thousands of fake EOIs :nerd:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

M.Totti said:


> Don't have any hope that DIBP will do something about it. They have no reason to care about it.
> 
> 
> 
> They allow Billions of corruption money to get into their property market, you think they will care about few thousands of fake EOIs :nerd:




True that. No hopes. People have already started to look for other options like canada.


----------



## mails2dj (Dec 21, 2016)

Can somebody please help me on my query.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Definitely on 4th oct


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi guyz, 

Quick query..
I gave my pte exam again to get additional points. But i didnt score 79+ in one component and i guess wont get additional 10 points . 
My question is.. should i update my EOI with the pte scores even though this latest test score is not improving my overall points for the visa? If i update, will my date of submission be updated ?

Currently holding only 60 points and feeling hopeless  

Any advise is appreciated. 
Thanks guyz

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> Hi Mr Tony,
> 
> Could you please give us more information about the "Fake EOIs".
> As you have seen, Accountant is now practically outside the Occupational List, due to fake EOIs,
> ...


DIBP can just limit the numbers if it wants less migrants or less Accountants or whatever - they did not have to double the invites for Accountants this year, but they did. So it is a build up of people putting multiple EOIs onto the system, people over-claiming and then not lodging the visa when it comes to the Crunch and now a malicious 250 EOIs at the 85 point level for Accountants. 

If I was DIBP, I would suspend the whole system and get some nominal fee or some verification system before opening it again a month or two later

Regards

Tony


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> DIBP can just limit the numbers if it wants less migrants or less Accountants or whatever - they did not have to double the invites for Accountants this year, but they did. So it is a build up of people putting multiple EOIs onto the system, people over-claiming and then not lodging the visa when it comes to the Crunch and now a malicious 250 EOIs at the 85 point level for Accountants.
> 
> If I was DIBP, I would suspend the whole system and get some nominal fee or some verification system before opening it again a month or two later
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. 

In 2011 I attended a seminar organized by ImmagineNZ, and Mr Ian MacLeod said by himself that the data published in the official website are not 100% accurate. i.e. they say we grant 25,000 PR annually but actually it is just 20,000 so said Ian MacLeod who has strong connections to NZ immigration officers. 

The bureaucrats are not obliged to show you how they work. 
They want to reduce migrants but don't want to lose students or cause some outrage among current students. So they create balance by playing with statistics. 

Or they want an excuse to impose fees on EOIs. 

Obviously they have a message: Accountants go out.


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Join guys and good luck in October round to whoever awaits the ITA!
> 
> Please share and add your details! So we can track the progress.
> 
> :attention:


Dear Expert(s),

Please let me know if my case would get an invite till second round of October 2017. Below are the details;

DOE : 24/07/2017
Points: 65 (SC189)
ANZSCO : 261313


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

gee91 said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Quick query..
> I gave my pte exam again to get additional points. But i didnt score 79+ in one component and i guess wont get additional 10 points .
> ...


Unless your points doesn't change there is no point in updating EOI. Better go ahead and practice well before approaching to your next PTE attempt. Good luck mate. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

EOI updated on 1/10/2017 , 70 points 261313 , can I expect invitation on 4th October?
I am afraid DIPB will not suspend whole system, i will loose 5 point in next round by age.

Finger crossed....


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

umashanker said:


> EOI updated on 1/10/2017 , 70 points 261313 , can I expect invitation on 4th October?
> I am afraid DIPB will not suspend whole system, i will loose 5 point in next round by age.
> 
> Finger crossed....


You should be getting it on 4th Oct.

Get yourself ready for Visa lodgement.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> Dear Expert(s),
> 
> Please let me know if my case would get an invite till second round of October 2017. Below are the details;
> 
> ...


Unfortunately No. As per the last 2 invitation trends, you may get the chance after 3-4 months.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Please let me know when can I expect invitation...

Points : 65

DOE : 6th April 17

Job code : 263111


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please let me know when can I expect invitation...
> 
> ...



Probably in october 2nd round(18th october). As last DOE was 21 feb 2017 only.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks mechtrip for sharing the update


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi guys

I need some help, my consultant has added 2 EOIs in skillselect one for 189 and 190 in NSW in Jan 2017 with 65 and 70 points resp. And then one for Victoria in July 2017 with 70 points. My ACS counted experience post oct 2009 as the ACS letter says, however today I received a notification in my Victoria EOI that my points have changed to 75 and new DOE but not for 189.what could be the reason?


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Less than 24hrs. 
Best of Luck to all who are in waiting ...


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Any chance for 60points 341111 general electrician 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> Any chance for 60points 341111 general electrician
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Yes. If they stop pro rata for a round or two.

As per acacia last year they did not issued invitation to pro rata occupation in the first 3 or 4 rounds.

As of now nothing is clear only we can hope some strange things happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Since when acacia say this and why would it be relevant to this year? Can you send me the link? Current rate they will finish prorata in 10 months which is just nice and there are no reason for them to skip few rounds of pro rata. Secondly there are not many non pro rata to be filled as they clear up to 65 pointer and 60 pointer is not a must for them to clear. 

It just doesn't make sense they do it 


malik.afnan134 said:


> reubensmummy said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance for 60points 341111 general electrician
> ...


----------



## Drive (Oct 3, 2017)

Could anyone help clear up my doubts about DOE?
I initially submitted my EOI on Sep 15 claiming 5 points from work exp and then revised my EOI on Oct 2 by under claiming these 5 points but adding 5 points from NAATI as I got my certificate on Oct 2. So my points remain the same.
The main page of my EOI shows my DOE is Sep 15 but when I viewed the point breakdown doc it says the DOE is Oct 2.
So which one is my DOE?


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

AFAIK, it will be Oct 2, since you updated the DOE on that day.



Drive said:


> Could anyone help clear up my doubts about DOE?
> I initially submitted my EOI on Sep 15 claiming 5 points from work exp and then revised my EOI on Oct 2 by under claiming these 5 points but adding 5 points from NAATI as I got my certificate on Oct 2. So my points remain the same.
> The main page of my EOI shows my DOE is Sep 15 but when I viewed the point breakdown doc it says the DOE is Oct 2.
> So which one is my DOE?


----------



## Drive (Oct 3, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> AFAIK, it will be Oct 2, since you updated the DOE on that day.


Thank you. But isn't it true that if the points remain unchanged the DOE won't be updated? The main page says Sep 15 too.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear All , today after 11 hours i am expecting invitation.
261313
Updated EOI ON 1 oct 2017
70 points 
Pray for me and may god bless all of us.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

umashanker said:


> Dear All , today after 11 hours i am expecting invitation.
> 261313
> Updated EOI ON 1 oct 2017
> 70 points
> Pray for me and may god bless all of us.


All the best buddy. Just few hours left for your invite... 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Drive said:


> Could anyone help clear up my doubts about DOE?
> I initially submitted my EOI on Sep 15 claiming 5 points from work exp and then revised my EOI on Oct 2 by under claiming these 5 points but adding 5 points from NAATI as I got my certificate on Oct 2. So my points remain the same.
> The main page of my EOI shows my DOE is Sep 15 but when I viewed the point breakdown doc it says the DOE is Oct 2.
> So which one is my DOE?


I think September 15 is your DOE as your points did not change. 

The visa date of effect on your EOI home page is the one used in the invitation ranking process.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Drive (Oct 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think September 15 is your DOE as your points did not change.
> 
> The visa date of effect on your EOI home page is the one used in the invitation ranking process.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I think so too but just got confused when I saw the DOE in points breakdown file being Oct 2.
I am concerned though, if the DOE is Sep 15, will it be a problem as I didn't get the NAATI certificate until Oct 2?


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EI Invitations for October 2017*

I have lodge my eoi in may but by mistake i have added overseas address in my eoi while living in Australia and later in june i have updated my address, i m bit confused that m in offshore or inshore can you help me with this. I would really appreciate


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manu2788 said:


> I have lodge my eoi in may but by mistake i have added overseas address in my eoi while living in Australia and later in june i have updated my address, i m bit confused that m in offshore or inshore can you help me with this. I would really appreciate




You are onshore if you are living in AU.

Address at EOI stage is irrelevant, neither updating it changes your DOE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIGRATOR7799 (Jul 18, 2017)

*When will I get an INVITE - 189*

Software Engineer CODE - 2613
Points - 65
VISA 189
ACS - FEB 2017
EOI SUBMISSION - 10th April 2017

Please let me know on the probable month, I will be getting an Invite.

Thanks,
Migrator 7799.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

With the current trend what may be the forecast for receiving ITA.

ANZSCO: 233211: Civil Engineer
Points: 65
EOI date: 29-Sep-2017

Should I try PTE-A to achieve additional 10 points to advance the ITA.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

Good Luck to everyone for todays round.


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

262112: ICT Security Specialist
DOE: 25.09.2017
65 Points

So, no luck tonight yeah guys?


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Any 60 pointers here? 

Code 233211 
Points 60 ( 189)
18 july 2017 🤞

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

It was on usual address but I updated it


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

DIBP Posted on: 3/10/2017 at 17:00

Due to a technical issue no invitations will be issued to accounting professions in the round of 4/10/2017. Invitations to accounting professions will be issued on resolution of the issue and the delay will not affect overall numbers.

https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/Notifications


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
No invites to accountants so it means there can be so chances for 60 pointers in this round
Thanks


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Hi Experts, 

Do you think that the reduction in total invites per round from 1750 to 1250 will affect the quota of 310 per round for 2613?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> DIBP Posted on: 3/10/2017 at 17:00
> 
> Due to a technical issue no invitations will be issued to accounting professions in the round of 4/10/2017. Invitations to accounting professions will be issued on resolution of the issue and the delay will not affect overall numbers.
> 
> https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/Notifications


They must be weeding out all the duplicate and fake EOIs registered under Accountant, last invite was horrendous for them. Good gesture that DIBP has actioned it.


----------



## satishn20& (Oct 3, 2017)

All the best for the accountants category?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Its 19:10 time in AUSTRALIA ,WAITING TO GET GOOD NEWS, 
Count down Remaining time: 283 minutes 

God bless us.


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

Day-Light saving is ON in OZ from 2/Oct. 

So as per IST it will be 18:30 hrs tonight.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> No invites to accountants so it means there can be so chances for 60 pointers in this round
> Thanks


Hi

With reduction to 1250, 500 less invites for non-pros so the 65 point DOE is expected to move maybe 14 days and not get to any 60 pointers. With no invites for Accountants, DIBP will do one of two things - reduce the overall limit by 239 to 1011 OR, do nothing. In the past they have excelled in the latter so there is a good chance they will not realise that blocking 239 invites to Accountants would mean an extra 239 invites to Non-pros who could then edge very close to a May 2017 lodged 60 point EOI for Teclecomm Engineer - anyway, time will tell - 5 and a half hours to go.

Regards

tony


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

Best of luck every one. Keep us posted on the news!


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Guys, I wish you all the best for everyone who are waiting for invite. God, please give more invites in the upcoming rounds so that i will also get it soon.


__________________
Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE 10 points (12th Sept)
Exp 10 points
Total 65 Points

ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

akhandel said:


> Day-Light saving is ON in OZ from 2/Oct.
> 
> So as per IST it will be 18:30 hrs tonight.


Your invitation is guaranteed today !! All the best !!


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

MIGRATOR7799 said:


> Software Engineer CODE - 2613
> Points - 65
> VISA 189
> ACS - FEB 2017
> ...



May be today mate. All the best !!


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Any luck for 60 points ?


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Expats

Please guide me. 

My EOI was updated with 65 points on oct 1st 2017. 
Code : 261311 Analyst Programmer

Is there any chance I will get an invite?

Thanks


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Please guide me.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You have to wait for next 10 rounds. Probably Feb 2018 you will get. Only who have entered EOI in April with 65 points will get in this october rounds.

Many Thanks,
Babu:nono:


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks Babu,

Waiting is not a problem, but my worry is will I get before April 2018 when the invite for this year closes, as the movement for 65 pointers is very less for the past two invitation rounds.

Thanks


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Question regarding Skilled employment.

My brother is working since 2012 February till now and claiming 10 points of working in his skilled occupation. Now he is getting career break due to some family situation. If he gets an invitation in next few weeks could he avail the points of skilled employment. For more understanding i have pasted the definition of skilled employment from DIBP in below.
Skilled employment

Your employment must have been in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation.

You can only claim skilled employment if:

in the 10 years before you are invited to apply you completed at least 20 hours of paid work per week (this may be adjusted for shift or fly-in-fly-out workers) in your nominated occupation and/or a closely related occupation. Closely-related occupations must be:
in the same ANZSCO Unit Group or
consistent with a career advancement pathway or
determined by an assessing authority that it is closely related to your nominated occupation.
either the authority undertaking your skills assessment states in the assessment that your employment is skilled (in your EOI, use the date stated in your assessment as your employment commencement date) or
your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by your assessing authority on their website


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Thanks Babu,
> 
> Waiting is not a problem, but my worry is will I get before April 2018 when the invite for this year closes, as the movement for 65 pointers is very less for the past two invitation rounds.
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry to that extend. Definitely you will get in Feb or Mar 2018. Be my mate. We will get together.










--------------------------------------------------------
Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE 10 points (12th Sept)
Exp 10 points
Total 65 Points

ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)
Invitation : Awaiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

1 hour left. All the best to all who are expecting their invite in today's round.


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

Great effort in organizing all the data. What are your predictions for the Oct rounds? 

I lodged my EOI on 1st June 2017, have 65+5 points (NSW) and my occupation is 2613 (Software Engineer)

Last round results showed the EOI cutoff date moving only 10 days ahead for 2613. From 30th March to 30t March. Any predictions for the next rounds?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kgj said:


> 262112: ICT Security Specialist
> DOE: 25.09.2017
> 65 Points
> 
> So, no luck tonight yeah guys?


More chances for you dude today. could you share your experience in change the ANZSCO from 263111 to 262112.


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> You can see unofficial results here as well: Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia[/URL]



Great effort in organizing all the data. What are your predictions for the Oct rounds?

I lodged my EOI on 1st June 2017, have 65+5 points (NSW) and my occupation is 2613 (Software Engineer)

Last round results showed the EOI cutoff date moving only 10 days ahead for 2613. From 30th March to 30t March. Any predictions for the next rounds?


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> You can see unofficial results here as well: Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia[/URL]



Great effort in organizing all the data. What are your predictions for the Oct rounds?

I lodged my EOI on 1st June 2017, have 65+5 points (NSW) and my occupation is 2613 (Software Engineer)

Last round results showed the EOI cutoff date moving only 10 days ahead for 2613. From 30th March to 30t March. Any predictions for the next rounds? 

:help::help:


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

kgj said:


> 262112: ICT Security Specialist
> DOE: 25.09.2017
> 65 Points
> 
> So, no luck tonight yeah guys?


you have very good chances of getting invited Oct 4th , good luck


----------



## pjason86 (Sep 4, 2017)

The next selection rounds will take place on 4 October 2017 and 18 October 2017. Maximum 2,500 EOIs will be issued invitations for Skilled Independent visa and 200 EOIs will be issued invitations for Skilled Regional visa.

Best of luck for all those who are eagerly waiting for the same.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> With reduction to 1250, 500 less invites for non-pros so the 65 point DOE is expected to move maybe 14 days and not get to any 60 pointers. With no invites for Accountants, DIBP will do one of two things - reduce the overall limit by 239 to 1011 OR, do nothing. In the past they have excelled in the latter so there is a good chance they will not realise that blocking 239 invites to Accountants would mean an extra 239 invites to Non-pros who could then edge very close to a May 2017 lodged 60 point EOI for Teclecomm Engineer - anyway, time will tell - 5 and a half hours to go.
> 
> ...


Actually,
if the EOI limit is kept 1250, the telecom queue would only be 200~ invites long, as the majority of the applicants in this code used to be 65+ pointers. Then the 60 pointers from 21st June onwards might get cleared!


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

pjason86 said:


> The next selection rounds will take place on 4 October 2017 and 18 October 2017. Maximum 2,500 EOIs will be issued invitations for Skilled Independent visa and 200 EOIs will be issued invitations for Skilled Regional visa.
> 
> Best of luck for all those who are eagerly waiting for the same.


No offense but you seem to behind by 2 weeks in terms of information. And, this is after plagiarizing the ISCAH information!. :-S


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Should be no problem - well before Christmas
> 
> Tony


 thank you so much.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Ready 2 mints left ... 
please update


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

All the best guys. The invite going to start now. please share your EOI date after getting the invite. thank you


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

meldney said:


> All the best guys. The invite going to start now. please share your EOI date after getting the invite. thank you



Add the job code and points to this as well!


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

Good luck guys!


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

70 points yet not received 261313 ?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2613 April 3,65 points invited!


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Delay due to technical issue*

Delay in invitations :shocked:due to technical issue


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

Not invited.  
65 points 
non pro rata 
DOE : 2017 Sep 21


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

mpanj21 said:


> Delay in invitations :shocked:due to technical issue




Source please?


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> 2613 April 3,65 points invited!


Congratulations! And the invites have started rolling out... good luck to all those who await invites.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> 2613 April 3,65 points invited!




Congratulations


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

umashanker said:


> 70 points yet not received 261313 ?


Login Skillselect page and check.


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

mpanj21 said:


> Delay in invitations :shocked:due to technical issue



Due to a technical issue no invitations will be issued to accounting professions in the round of 4/10/2017. Invitations to accounting professions will be issued on resolution of the issue and the delay will not affect overall numbers.


that's the notification on skillselect, and only for accounting professions.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

With the mercy of god and with all support of all directly and indirectly, i got invited.
Thank you god..
Bam bam bhole
261313. 70 points EOI LAST UPDATED ON 1/10/2017


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sep 22,Auditor 80 points invited!


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

Any non pro rata get invitation? I am 65 pointers with DOE of Sep 21 with no invitation. I am afraid of fake EOIs now...


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Any invitations for 263111 ??


----------



## kittywhlxx (Aug 5, 2017)

261311 65 points 2 April submitted
invited


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

umashanker said:


> With the mercy of god and with all support of all directly and indirectly, i got invited.
> Thank you god..
> Bam bam bhole
> 261313. 70 points EOI LAST UPDATED ON 1/10/2017


congrats


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

kittywhlxx said:


> 261311 65 points 2 April submitted
> invited


Congratulations


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> 2613 April 3,65 points invited!


Congratulations:rockon::first::amen:


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Congratulations


hey, have you got the invite, you are in 22/2/17 right???


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

AUDTIOR 80 POINTS OC 2 Invited!


----------



## nathan2902 (Sep 8, 2017)

EOI On 23/04/2017

261313

Not Invited


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

meldney said:


> hey, have you got the invite, you are in 22/2/17 right???


nope


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Invited ! 

261313, lodged 08 april 2017, 65 points.


----------



## iShiv (Sep 14, 2017)

261313, EOI on 01/Apr/2017, invited


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> nope


Cannot be possible, did you logged into Skillselect page and checked. the cut of was 21st. so definitely you will get..


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

261313 65 pts doe- 8th April invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

261313 - EOI 5/April---- INVITED

I will Withdraw my 190 EOI right away....... Thank you all


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

ICT 2611 70 Points June 20 invited


----------



## anz13 (Sep 24, 2016)

INVITED!! 

261313 DOE 03/Apr/2017


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Congrats all


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

ICT BA 2611 June 20,70 points invited!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2631 Network Sep 22,70 points invited!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Civil engineer 65 points,Sep 15 invited!


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Civil engineer 65 points,Sep 15 invited!


How are you updating for multiple job codes? Are you an agent or something?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Electronic engineer, 65 points July 24 invited!


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

nathan2902 said:


> EOI On 23/04/2017
> 
> 261313
> 
> Not Invited


Cheer up .. Best of luck for the next round ..


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

8/8/17 
65 pts. Electronics
Invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> 8/8/17
> 65 pts. Electronics
> Invited
> 
> ...




Congrats Osama. That’s great news. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Congrats Osama. That’s great news.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks mate. Hope you get invited soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Any update non prorata? How many days 65 pointer move?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

muhammadrafay said:


> Cheer up .. Best of luck for the next round ..


Any idea about 261313 cut off after this round--


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

*Got my invite*

261312 - Developer Programmer - DOE - 07/04/2017. 

All the best folks!!


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

what is the last doe invited for 261313?


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Civil engineer 65 points,Sep 15 invited!


Hey. Any 60 pointers invited?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

any 261111 or 261112 invited ?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Congratulation to all who are invited.

Request you all to withdraw 190 EOI once invited

Thanks


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> what is the last doe invited for 261313?


08/04/2017 at the moment....


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Now 60 pointer? You dreaming?


gee91 said:


> kirk1031 said:
> 
> 
> > Civil engineer 65 points,Sep 15 invited!
> ...


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Any idea about 261313 cut off after this round--


Nop .. No updates on Immitracker as yet .. I guess we will have to wait ..


----------



## hana13 (Apr 7, 2017)

DOE 8 Apr, 65 pts, 261313 got invited


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

muhammadrafay said:


> Nop .. No updates on Immitracker as yet .. I guess we will have to wait ..


So far 8th April..someone with 8th EOI posted he got invitation.

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> 8/8/17
> 65 pts. Electronics
> Invited
> 
> ...


Congrats :rockon:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess 261313 doe 8/04/2017 65 is cut off?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> 08/04/2017 at the moment....


Seems less than 10 days movement this time. What is going on....


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Seems less than 10 days movement this time. What is going on....


Doesn't look good


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Dear buddies who got their invitation today, please withdraw 190 EOIs.:help:


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Why seems so quiet today? Are they all occupation list and non pro rata all fake EOIs?


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Can someone please confirm what was last DOE for 263111....


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Maybe some are not aware of the daylight saving has been implemented. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

kgj said:


> 262112: ICT Security Specialist
> DOE: 25.09.2017
> 65 Points
> 
> So, no luck tonight yeah guys?


Not invited guys


----------



## edy_mercado (Sep 15, 2017)

Anyone got invited under 2339?

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> 8/8/17
> 65 pts. Electronics
> Invited
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nava_babu said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to wait for next 10 rounds. Probably Feb 2018 you will get. Only who have entered EOI in April with 65 points will get in this october rounds.
> 
> ...


With the 8 day movement in this round, how do you think October EOIs will get invite in Feb 2018? How is that possible?


----------



## iulian (Sep 26, 2017)

Civil engineer 65 points eoi doe 17.09 - invited today.
Cheers!


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kyearn said:


> Now 60 pointer? You dreaming?


No man. Just desperate i guess! 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

iulian said:


> Civil engineer 65 points eoi doe 17.09 - invited today.
> Cheers!


Congrats....

Any prospects for me

Civil Engineer 
65 points 
EOI 29 Sep 2017


Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## RedAfle (Oct 13, 2016)

We got the invite today!!!


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

so 2613 moved by 10 days in this round? 31st March to 10th April?


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

that's actually 11 days for 2613 in this round isn't it?


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Any invites under 2335?


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

au513 said:


> With the 8 day movement in this round, how do you think October EOIs will get invite in Feb 2018? How is that possible?



Don't get tensed. I posted that before today's movement.


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> so 2613 moved by 10 days in this round? 31st March to 10th April?


11 days, previous round was 30/03/2017 @ 7.37 pm


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

Got invited, DOE OCT 3, 263111, 70 pts.

Owe much to this forum....


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

iconsydney said:


> Got invited, DOE OCT 3, 263111, 70 pts.
> 
> Owe much to this forum....


Congrats mate! Finally a ray of hope.


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

Got invite today. 261313. EOI filed on 2 Oct. Thanks to all on this forum for their suggestions.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

manpreet123 said:


> Got invite today. 261313. EOI filed on 2 Oct. Thanks to all on this forum for their suggestions.


Congrats!


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Auditor 30th july 75points invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> 11 days, previous round was 30/03/2017 @ 7.37 pm



and what is april cut off? 8th or ??


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Ran into a confusion today. After getting the PR, the next step would be applying for the visa grant(with PCC, medical etc.,). Is getting a grant the final step or need to apply for the visa after getting the grant?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Ran into a confusion today. After getting the PR, the next step would be applying for the visa grant(with PCC, medical etc.,). Is getting a grant the final step or need to apply for the visa after getting the grant?


That's the final step. You've mixed up the "PR" with the EOI invite.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Ran into a confusion today. After getting the PR, the next step would be applying for the visa grant(with PCC, medical etc.,). Is getting a grant the final step or need to apply for the visa after getting the grant?




EOI>ITA>PCC>Medical>upload documents>application form>Visa Fees>Grant


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

Arjun13 said:


> and what is april cut off? 8th or ??


RedAfle claims to have been invited with a DOE of 10th April, so that's the latest I've heard of - I haven't checked Immitracker yet.


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> RedAfle claims to have been invited with a DOE of 10th April, so that's the latest I've heard of - I haven't checked Immitracker yet.


oh but i dont see any update in immitracker for 10th April.its only showing 8th. though i wish you were true.


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

Any idea for 261112 cut of for this round?

Regards,
Nithin
261112
Score - 70
Visa - 189
EOI - 7th sep 2017


----------



## ssankhe1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Got an invite for 189 today (4th October Round)- 70 Points. (ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer))

Does anyone know, If I don't apply for this one, will I get another Invitation after 2months (60 Days) and when?

Thanks
Sourabh


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nithin.raghav said:


> Any idea for 261112 cut of for this round?
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin
> ...


70 points. 29-Jun-2017 (unofficial, but can say for sure that someone with EOI DOE as 29-Jun has been invited today).


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dears 

Can anyone tell how many days of moment for non pro rata, 

did they utilised the 240 invites of accountant for non pro rata ?

Did any 60 pointers started receiving invite 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmv (Mar 23, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 70 points. 29-Jun-2017 (unofficial, but can say for sure that someone with EOI DOE as 29-Jun has been invited today).


Hi KeeDa,

Can you please share the source of this information?


Thanks.


----------



## RedAfle (Oct 13, 2016)

Arjun13 said:


> oh but i dont see any update in immitracker for 10th April.its only showing 8th. though i wish you were true.


My date of effect is the 7th of April


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Kmv said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Can you please share the source of this information?
> 
> ...


Hi Kmv,

My mate's sister has applied. ICT BA, 70 points, 29-June as the DOE.


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

No... Don't dream. DIBP would not do it. If they want in the first place would lower the invitation numbers. 

From yesterday forum and immitravker, non prorata only move 3 days for 65 pointer. So don't rely it will go 60 anytime at all this year if ceiling is kept. So it will not happen mate



malik.afnan134 said:


> Dears
> 
> Can anyone tell how many days of moment for non pro rata,
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiliko77 said:


> RedAfle claims to have been invited with a DOE of 10th April, so that's the latest I've heard of - I haven't checked Immitracker yet.


The 10th seems to be confirmed, at least 9th a few people seem to confirm.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hi Kmv,
> 
> My mate's sister has applied. ICT BA, 70 points, 29-June as the DOE.


Yes, that's confirmed via other sources too.

It has moved quite a bit.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Congratulations to all the invited!!! 

Wishing you luck lodging your visa and as quick grant!*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

iconsydney said:


> Got invited, DOE OCT 3, 263111, 70 pts.
> 
> Owe much to this forum....


Congrats!!!


----------



## Drive (Oct 3, 2017)

Guys please help me.

I submitted my EOI on Sep 15 claiming 5 points from work exp and then revised my EOI on Oct 2 by under claiming these 5 points and adding 5 points from NAATI as I got my certificate on Oct 2. So my points remain the same.

I have received the invitation this round (Oct 4). When I click 'apply visa' button it shows my Date of effect is Sep 15. Now I am concerned about two things:
1. The date on my NAATI certificate is Oct 2, which is earlier than the date of invitation but later than the date of effect. Is it okay?
2. As I claimed 5 points from work experience and then removed these 5 points by marking it as irrelevant, will I still be asked to provide employment proof?

Thank you.


----------



## Sush189 (Aug 14, 2017)

Today you must have got the invitation?


----------



## MIGRATOR7799 (Jul 18, 2017)

Anyone 65 pointers invited for 2613 - DOE 10th April 2017. Please update.

Thanks.


----------



## Sush189 (Aug 14, 2017)

MIGRATOR7799 said:


> Software Engineer CODE - 2613
> Points - 65
> VISA 189
> ACS - FEB 2017
> ...


.

You got the invite today?


----------



## Sush189 (Aug 14, 2017)

MIGRATOR7799 said:


> Anyone 65 pointers invited for 2613 - DOE 10th April 2017. Please update.
> 
> Thanks.


In immitracker, it is showing the cutoff date as 9th April for this round.


----------



## Sush189 (Aug 14, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Here are my EOI details :
> 
> Points : 65 / DOE : 6th April 17 / job code : 263111
> 
> Awaiting invitation....


You must have got it today?


----------



## MIGRATOR7799 (Jul 18, 2017)

No ?


----------



## MIGRATOR7799 (Jul 18, 2017)

No. I wasn't invited.


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

Look this


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Is there a chance for 3 rounds of invitation in the month of Nov , as they did in the month of Sep last year ?
Last year Sep had 3 rounds.
28 September
14 September
1 September


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Yes you are right. The trend is to conduct in alternate Wednesdays. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIGRATOR7799 (Jul 18, 2017)

Dear Friends,

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of 4th October Skill Select round for 189 visa says that people with "2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points – 10/04/2017" were invited.

But I haven't got invite yet thought I have 65 points for 261313 with EOI submitted on 10/4/2017.

Please share your thoughts, for not being invited.

Thanks.


----------



## immigrantdxb (Mar 7, 2017)

*Waiting for some Luck!*

Hello Every one!

I would like your kind attention for some advice/support.
I have been in queue for Immigration from July 2016 with low points. 
I am now able to put EOI with 65 in 189 and 70 in NSW under 263111.

Can you guys kindly advice on:

1. Should i go for PTE and try to give multiple attempts till i reach a 20 score to get EOI invite?
2. How much wait time, if my DOE with above score is Sep 11 2017.


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

This year November has 3 rounds


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

MIGRATOR7799 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> UNOFFICIAL skill select results of 4th October Skill Select round for 189 visa says that people with "2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points – 10/04/2017" were invited.
> 
> ...


It is not only day specific but also time specific. Lets say you have applied on 10 April on 10 AM and the picking was done till 9:30 AM. In that case you not be picked and will have to wait for the next round as the quota for this round got exhausted. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi guys

I have a difficulty in understanding the invitations. 

So in non-pro rata when the last DOE is 65 and it was applied on 13/09/2017 12:05am, does that mean up to this one, all 65 pointers have been invited across all occupations? 

Thanks


----------



## alexmc17 (May 31, 2016)

Hello All,

Just an update. I got an invite to apply for sub class 189 with 70 points for Software Engineer.

All the best guys for your application.

Thanks,
M


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MIGRATOR7799 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> UNOFFICIAL skill select results of 4th October Skill Select round for 189 visa says that people with "2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points – 10/04/2017" were invited.
> 
> ...


You must've missed it by a few hours/ minutes/ seconds.



kgj said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a difficulty in understanding the invitations.
> 
> ...


Yes. All non-pro-rated occupations.


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you very much for the clarification.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

No. I didn't received invitation..


----------



## Araoof (Sep 29, 2017)

*Need Help*

Hello everyone,

MY anzsco code is 233111 (Electrical Engineer)
English 20 points PTE (L=90,S=90,R=82,W=85)
AGE 22 
Experience=0

total points 60 (SC 189)

1) For which states can I apply for 190?..I don't have experience.
2) Can I expect a invite for 189..?..If yes then when..?
3) I can apply for 489 as I have sponsors in Australia,is that a good option or should I expect an invite for PR..and wait for it?
I have no means to improve my points rather than wait till I turn 25...so please help...
Thanks


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

*Invited!*

Dear All,

I have got the invite on *04 Oct round*:cheer2:

My details:
Code: *261112 (Systems Analyst)*

ACS: 04 September 2017 *15* points
PTE A: 27 September 2017 = *20* Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
Education: *15*
Age: *25*

Total Points for 189: *75*
EOI DoE: *29 September 2017*
Invite: *04 October 2017*

Next: ???

All the best for the folks and many thanks for the help, really appreciate.

Best,
Murali


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

mechTrip said:


> Probably in october 2nd round(18th october). As last DOE was 21 feb 2017 only.


Hello I am submitted EOI with 60 points with DOE 12th Jul'2017 ANZSCO Cod:-233211-Civil Engineer

I have few questions as below

1) When i can expect to get invitation with this score.

2) My passport will get expire on Jul'2018 so should i renew before i get invitation or can hope that i can be granted Visa by CO before Jul'2018 and later on i can renew.

3) I have already given 5 attempts of IELTS and each time i had scored below 7 in any of the module latest IELTS results(L-8,R-7.5,S-7,W-6.5) so i am planning for PTE Academic if i dont get invitation in November rounds???Any suggestions...pls


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got the invite on *04 Oct round*:cheer2:
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

223512 Invited DOE and 1st March.


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

alexmc17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just an update. I got an invite to apply for sub class 189 with 70 points for Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex , Can you pls share when did you submit EOI ?


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

hi all,

Is our PAN card is mandatory while uploading documents, because in my pan card one letter was missing from my father name( In every document my father name was like Hanumantha rao but in PAN card it is Hanumanth rao)

Thanks in advance


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> hi all,
> 
> Is our PAN card is mandatory while uploading documents, because in my pan card one letter was missing from my father name( In every document my father name was like Hanumantha rao but in PAN card it is Hanumanth rao)
> 
> Thanks in advance


It is not mandatory. They will ask you to submit national document like Aadhar, PAN, Voter Id, Driving License...

Preferred one is aadhar.


----------



## eez_6q (Oct 4, 2017)

*eoi points 70*

I have EOI points 70 and applied on Oct 3rd 2017 for 26311, but still did not get an invite on 04 OCt 2017?

Are EOI dates taken into account or high points?


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

I understand that they invite X amount when they expect Y% of X to successfully apply for the visa, but it sometimes bothers me that they don't re-allocate more invites towards the end of the year to offset some of the fake, incorrect or other EOI's.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

20.03.2017 (unconfirmed) cut-off for 2335 looks really promising.


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

immigrantdxb said:


> Hello Every one!
> 
> I would like your kind attention for some advice/support.
> I have been in queue for Immigration from July 2016 with low points.
> ...


if your DOE is Sep 11 2017 getting wit 65 points is very difficult for year 2017-18 ...try with best score ....


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Is there a chance for 3 rounds of invitation in the month of Nov , as they did in the month of Sep last year ?
> Last year Sep had 3 rounds.
> 28 September
> 14 September
> 1 September


Hi Friend, 
Did you get any invitation from NSW or VIC .....


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

adithya77 said:


> Hi Friend,
> Did you get any invitation from NSW or VIC .....


Yah i received Pre- Inv from VIC on 4/08/2017 and filed my details on their Website on 08/08/2017 .. waiting for patiently for sponsorship. op2:


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Yah i received Pre- Inv from VIC on 4/08/2017 and filed my details on their Website on 08/08/2017 .. waiting for patiently for sponsorship. op2:


So applying to multiple states doesn't seem to be a negative thing? What do you think?


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> So applying to multiple states doesn't seem to be a negative thing? What do you think?


I withdrew from NSW after i received Pre-Inv from VIC.. heard that VIC have asked few guys the reason for applying in 2 states... so i thought it's best to remain clear as It might jeopardize my chances .


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I withdrew from NSW after i received Pre-Inv from VIC.. heard that VIC have asked few guys the reason for applying in 2 states... so i thought it's best to remain clear as It might jeopardize my chances .


Ok, but at least you got the pre-invite with two EOI's, that is promising. I'm going to submit my NSW EOI today. I lived in NSW and previously worked for a software company that has offices in Sydney and Melbourne, so I should be able to explain it easily.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> 20.03.2017 (unconfirmed) cut-off for 2335 looks really promising.




True that bro!!really positive for us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Yah i received Pre- Inv from VIC on 4/08/2017 and filed my details on their Website on 08/08/2017 .. waiting for patiently for sponsorship. op2:


Thank you for your replay ,
I didn't get any info from Victoria ,did any change in submitted status in EOI website or mail form them ...in my case I didn't get any mail from them, my status in website EOI shows submitted ...


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

adithya77 said:


> Thank you for your replay ,
> I didn't get any info from Victoria ,did any change in submitted status in EOI website or mail form them ...in my case I didn't get any mail from them, my status in website EOI shows submitted ...


I didn't get any invitation either 189 or 190 , in EOI web site shows status is submitted only, please advice on that ..


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

adithya77 said:


> Thank you for your replay ,
> I didn't get any info from Victoria ,did any change in submitted status in EOI website or mail form them ...in my case I didn't get any mail from them, my status in website EOI shows submitted ...


In Correspondence Section , Under contacts i received the Pre- Inv...


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> In Correspondence Section , Under contacts i received the Pre- Inv...


Thank you bro , nice information ...till i didn't get any info ... I am waiting for good one ...


----------



## mathewajesh (Apr 25, 2016)

mhr123 said:


> In Correspondence Section , Under contacts i received the Pre- Inv...


Submitting EoI in SkillSelect is the only thing you did, right? I hope no registration is required in another Victoria specific web site as some others mention.. Would be great if you could confirm this for me. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## niteshgupta120 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi All,

Just require a word of advise. My wife is an overseas trained dentist. Can I claim her 5 points under partner skill. Her occupation is listed under short term?

261111
Total Points 65
SC 189
SC 190 - 70 - NSW


----------



## jitinchawla (Oct 4, 2017)

*Advice required*

Hey everyone,

Need a bit of advice... I submitted my EOI on 30-Sep-2017 with following details:

Chemical Engineer(233111): degree assessed by engineers australia
PTE Superior English
Plus 30 points for my age.

I have 65 points in total and was pretty confident to receive invitation in 4-Oct round.

But I haven't. Can you please suggest the possible reason as I can't see any point if I have 65 points and still not getting invite.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

mathewajesh said:


> Submitting EoI in SkillSelect is the only thing you did, right? I hope no registration is required in another Victoria specific web site as some others mention.. Would be great if you could confirm this for me.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes, for ICT .. u need Submit EOI in Skillselect and after u get Pre-Inv under correspondence section then u need to submit the other details in VIC website and there u need to enter the EOI no as well.


----------



## mathewajesh (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you very much for the clarification.


----------



## abhatia (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello Expats,

I have 70 points score and have applied for 189 and 190 subclass visas on 21st September under ICT business analyst category.

I have received NSW invite under subclass 190 on 27th Sept. 

I want to understand following things
1. How much time would it take to get an invite for subclass 189 (Considering ICT business Analyst queue is moving very slowly)
2. Should I wait for 189 invite or accept the NSW state sponsorship?
3. Apart from 2 years work stipulation, I have not read any other difference between 189 and 190 subclass. If there are any other conditions, please share the same.
4. Personally, I want to move to Melbourne however it seems Victoria state is not giving or giving very limited 190 invites. What are the chances of getting invite from Victoria with 70 points.


----------



## bvdruv (Sep 15, 2016)

*Eoi*

Hi All,

I have submitted by EOI in Feb 2017. May I know how long does it take to receive the invitation?

Thanks
Dru


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Is there a way to find out whether i have missed my NSW invitation for 190 Visa ??

As some of my friends have received invitation for NSW 70 points(190 - 261313). So i'm not sure whether i have deleted the email. Is there a way to find out whether i have missed. 

Plz help me on this. Thanks.


----------



## saurabhshahi (Nov 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hi Kmv,
> 
> My mate's sister has applied. ICT BA, 70 points, 29-June as the DOE.


Yes,my sister received ICT BA, 70 points, EOI 29-june Invite. Thanks alot kris 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 24, 2017)

sraja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is there a way to find out whether i have missed my NSW invitation for 190 Visa ??
> 
> ...


Check your Skillselect correspondence inbox to see if it's there.

The fact that your friends received invitations for the same points do not mean you've been invited to as NSW has their other criteria not just points.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

pjason86 said:


> UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 4th October Skill Select round for 189 visa
> 
> UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 4th October Skill Select round for 189 visa
> These are our observations on the results overnight.
> ...


Please stop pasting this right now. Firstly, you are spamming the boards, secondly this is directly lifted from Iscah, with only your email address in place of the actual author's.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

abhatia said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have 70 points score and have applied for 189 and 190 subclass visas on 21st September under ICT business analyst category.
> 
> ...


I was in a similar situation almost exactly one year back. 65 points for 261111, with the 189 DoE moving forward slowly. I had applied for Victoria and heard nothing back, so my agent also advised going for NSW. I received an NSW invite quickly. Precisely where you are. What did I do? I took it and filed 190 for NSW. I got a quick grant and had already validated by Feb. 

The choice, however, is yours. I can't tell you if Victoria or the 189 will happen soon. Here's what happened to my other applications. My agent didn't withdraw the Victoria application (which I find a damn shame, but there you go). They invited me in Feb this year just before I flew out for my validation trip! 189 my DoE still hasn't been crossed, and I guess it never will. IF I'd waited for 189 I would never have been invited, despite the indications last autumn being that it would only be a few weeks wait. (The 189 EOI was same as NSW, so it's no longer in the queue)

SO no answers, but my thinking was that this whole process is so random and fraught with unexpected stops/closures/changes that I took the first PR offer. You choice is yours to make though.


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I was in a similar situation almost exactly one year back. 65 points for 261111, with the 189 DoE moving forward slowly. I had applied for Victoria and heard nothing back, so my agent also advised going for NSW. I received an NSW invite quickly. Precisely where you are. What did I do? I took it and filed 190 for NSW. I got a quick grant and had already validated by Feb.
> 
> The choice, however, is yours. I can't tell you if Victoria or the 189 will happen soon. Here's what happened to my other applications. My agent didn't withdraw the Victoria application (which I find a damn shame, but there you go). They invited me in Feb this year just before I flew out for my validation trip! 189 my DoE still hasn't been crossed, and I guess it never will. IF I'd waited for 189 I would never have been invited, despite the indications last autumn being that it would only be a few weeks wait. (The 189 EOI was same as NSW, so it's no longer in the queue)
> 
> SO no answers, but my thinking was that this whole process is so random and fraught with unexpected stops/closures/changes that I took the first PR offer. You choice is yours to make though.


Thanks for the info  Are you back after the validation trip? I was am wondering about the 2 year commitment. Have you fulfilled it ? Whats the maximum time one can have for example NSW.. to fulfill the 2 years? I am already in Melbourne and need to stay here for at least a year from now..and i fear if I apply through the 190 pathway..I would be granted the visa quite soon...and land me in trouble. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks mate..
But are you sure that we will receive the message in Skillselect inbox, if we get the mail for 190 NSW ?




Dumbledore said:


> Check your Skillselect correspondence inbox to see if it's there.
> 
> The fact that your friends received invitations for the same points do not mean you've been invited to as NSW has their other criteria not just points.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Asheesh24 said:


> Thanks for the info  Are you back after the validation trip? I was am wondering about the 2 year commitment. Have you fulfilled it ? Whats the maximum time one can have for example NSW.. to fulfill the 2 years? I am already in Melbourne and need to stay here for at least a year from now..and i fear if I apply through the 190 pathway..I would be granted the visa quite soon...and land me in trouble.
> 
> Thanks for your time


I haven't yet made my permanent move. That's next year (house to sell, kids in schools, that kind of stuff to sort first). The 2 year commitment thing is a funny area. First, no-one on here is, to the best of my knowledge, an immigration lawyer so they can only give opinions. The 2 year commitment doesn't appear as a condition on my visa. It is an agreement between you and the state. Some say it is "only" a moral obligation. Others point out that accepting the terms of receiving 5 points from a state whilst intending not to honour these terms is an act of deception or fraud to claim points, with all the implications that would have. It's for your judgment I'm afraid. 

NSW are fairly straightforward in their expectations: you use their nomination, you go live and work in NSW for at least two years, pronto (or after you move if offshore).

I'm not an expert, but I would imagine you could stretch the process out somewhat if you know it's literally only going to be one year. Things like waiting till asked to do medicals. I would guess NSW might accept it taking a month or two to uproot. 

No answers I'm afraid.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I haven't yet made my permanent move. That's next year (house to sell, kids in schools, that kind of stuff to sort first). The 2 year commitment thing is a funny area. First, no-one on here is, to the best of my knowledge, an immigration lawyer so they can only give opinions. The 2 year commitment doesn't appear as a condition on my visa. It is an agreement between you and the state. Some say it is "only" a moral obligation. Others point out that accepting the terms of receiving 5 points from a state whilst intending not to honour these terms is an act of deception or fraud to claim points, with all the implications that would have. It's for your judgment I'm afraid.
> 
> NSW are fairly straightforward in their expectations: you use their nomination, you go live and work in NSW for at least two years, pronto (or after you move if offshore).
> 
> ...



After the pre-invitation, what is the procedure for NSW-SS? Does NSW require the applicant to submit commitment statement, job researches and etc.? Could you explain briefly?

Thank you so much for your reply.
Regards,


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Tony and other members,

I was on Iscah site, just now and I saw the DOE for non pro rata is stated as 27.09.2017. But I didn't get an invitation. Do you know how is this possible? . I'm really stressed 

ICT Security Specialist
DOE: 25.09.2017
65 Points

Thanks Heaps.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kgj said:


> Hi Tony and other members,
> 
> I was on Iscah site, just now and I saw the DOE for non pro rata is stated as 27.09.2017. But I didn't get an invitation. Do you know how is this possible? . I'm really stressed
> 
> ...


Those numbers from that website are not official.
I think I saw somewhere that 22-Sep may have been the cut-off for non pro rated occupations, and if that is the case, then you should get it in the next round on 18-Oct.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear tony and experts 

What numbers per invitation round you expect for November 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunil Garg (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Did anyone get invitation from Vic or NSW for Anzsco -261313 with 65+5 points? 
Your response will be greatly appreciated!

Regards,
Sunil Garg


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

*Interested In 190*



FFacs said:


> I was in a similar situation almost exactly one year back. 65 points for 261111, with the 189 DoE moving forward slowly. I had applied for Victoria and heard nothing back, so my agent also advised going for NSW. I received an NSW invite quickly. Precisely where you are. What did I do? I took it and filed 190 for NSW. I got a quick grant and had already validated by Feb.
> 
> The choice, however, is yours. I can't tell you if Victoria or the 189 will happen soon. Here's what happened to my other applications. My agent didn't withdraw the Victoria application (which I find a damn shame, but there you go). They invited me in Feb this year just before I flew out for my validation trip! 189 my DoE still hasn't been crossed, and I guess it never will. IF I'd waited for 189 I would never have been invited, despite the indications last autumn being that it would only be a few weeks wait. (The 189 EOI was same as NSW, so it's no longer in the queue)
> 
> SO no answers, but my thinking was that this whole process is so random and fraught with unexpected stops/closures/changes that I took the first PR offer. You choice is yours to make though.


Good to hear from you. If you don't mind i have some questions about 190 that I couldn't find confident answers on my own. 

I applied for 261112 in 190 and got a pre-invite. Now I have to apply in Victoria site with the supporting documents. 

But In the site, there is the place where they are discussing "Finances", where they say "You must have adequate financial resources to support yourself and your dependants (if you have any) when you migrate to Victoria, or while you look for suitable employment."
For an applicant and partner it is mentioned in the table as 35,000 AUD - which equals to 17L INR, which is too much for me to show. 
Even though it is mentioned that we don't need a proof for this - In the FAQ session of the website I found a statement "We do not require evidence of the resources at the time of application however this may be requested from you at any time during the visa nomination commitment."

What I would like to know from you is, is this something that I need to worry about?
How was your experience? How should this be declared and what sort of proof was asked ? I am really confused thinking about this part, else I feel I would stand a chance here. 

Regards,
Nithin

Code 261112
ICT System Analyst
EOI for 190 - 4th Oct 2017. Score 75 with SS. 
Pre-invite - 5th Oct 2017


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks a lot


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Those numbers from that website are not official.
> I think I saw somewhere that 22-Sep may have been the cut-off for non pro rated occupations, and if that is the case, then you should get it in the next round on 18-Oct.


Oh ok. Thanks so much. Yeah I really hope too. Literally in hot waters with visa stuff here. Thanks again for that


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Hi All,

I got 79+ in all sections in PTE-A in my 2nd attempt. Now I have 70 points in total. I have updated my EOI (189) for 261313. Anyone in the same boat with same points and same ANZSCO code? When can I expect the invitation?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kgj said:


> Oh ok. Thanks so much. Yeah I really hope too. Literally in hot waters with visa stuff here. Thanks again for that


When is your visa expiring?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

emaillenin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got 79+ in all sections in PTE-A in my 2nd attempt. Now I have 70 points in total. I have updated my EOI (189) for 261313. Anyone in the same boat with same points and same ANZSCO code? When can I expect the invitation?


Congrats. You'll get invited on 18th (17th evening IST).


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got 79+ in all sections in PTE-A in my 2nd attempt. Now I have 70 points in total. I have updated my EOI (189) for 261313. Anyone in the same boat with same points and same ANZSCO code? When can I expect the invitation?


October 18th. Start your PCC.

Sent from my Kogan Agora 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi emaillenin

Please let us know if you get invited...
At times I doubt if the invite process is that straight forward that say for 2613* if you get 70 points you would directly get the invite.

Thx.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

emaillenin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got 79+ in all sections in PTE-A in my 2nd attempt. Now I have 70 points in total. I have updated my EOI (189) for 261313. Anyone in the same boat with same points and same ANZSCO code? When can I expect the invitation?


Next round you will get the invitation. Start documentation process for the visa lodge
PCC, Medicals, Form80 and Form1221 etc..


----------



## ankitm1702 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello Guys

Can you advise how much time is it taking for EOI processing , I have 80 points overall (189), and I have submitted for my EOI today only


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

ankitm1702 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Can you advise how much time is it taking for EOI processing , I have 80 points overall (189), and I have submitted for my EOI today only


You will definitely get in the next invite. Start the documentation process for the visa lodge.


----------



## ankitm1702 (Sep 28, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> You will definitely get in the next invite. Start the documentation process for the visa lodge.


Thanks for your response can you please guide what all documents are required for visa application


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

ankitm1702 said:


> Thanks for your response can you please guide what all documents are required for visa application


Here you can go 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1328386-189-visa-documents-checklist.html


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

*ITA prediction*

Hello experts, 

I would like to get opinion whether any chance for me in 2017-18.

My details are in signature below. 

Possible options:
1. Wait till last round (Apr 2018) :lie:
2. Appear for PTE-A and secure 79+ in each section. 

Your valuable inputs are highly appreciated. 

Regards!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

nithin.raghav said:


> Good to hear from you. If you don't mind i have some questions about 190 that I couldn't find confident answers on my own.
> 
> I applied for 261112 in 190 and got a pre-invite. Now I have to apply in Victoria site with the supporting documents.
> 
> ...


I've not heard of anyone being requested to show this, but there is a chance they will do so. It could be that this year they decide to request this info. Their statement stands as the best information on the subject you have.

My honest thinking? I think it's great they make this requirements clear. IF you don't have 35K available you might get into trouble. From now you still have to pay for the visa application and various medicals. LEt's say 6K. You need to book a validation trip, perhaps 2K if you turn around and come straight back. 3K more likely. You need to book the move, perhaps furniture. Let's say another 2K. You land in Melbourne with 24K. IF we're optimistic it's 500 per week on rent, 200 on other stuff. 2800 per month. Fail to get a job in the first 8 months and you're almost out of cash. And that's if you're landing with the amount recommended. If you've got something like 15K right now, you'll be landing with only enough to support you for a few weeks.


----------



## dudley13 (Jul 23, 2017)

Invite received for 189 on 04/10/2017. Developer Programmer 261312. 65 points.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

dudley13 said:


> Invite received for 189 on 04/10/2017. Developer Programmer 261312. 65 points.


congrats!!!

what is your DOE?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amitsutar said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I would like to get opinion whether any chance for me in 2017-18.
> 
> ...


#2: If I had the time (to practice/ prepare) and money, I would try again for better English scores. From your current scores in your signature, I think with a little more effort and practice, you should be able to achieve it.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

dudley13 said:


> Invite received for 189 on 04/10/2017. Developer Programmer 261312. 65 points.


Turn around time from EOI submission ?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

For Victoria there is a requirement of funds unlike NSW where one does not need to show funds.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Do we need to get signature from JP for documents to be uploaded after receiving invite? (similar to what we did during ACS process)


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

Ausysdhome said:


> For Victoria there is a requirement of funds unlike NSW where one does not need to show funds.


That is true. However, there is no requirement of showing proof of funds. 
Victoria Visa Nomination - Live in Victoria


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

dudley13 said:


> Invite received for 189 on 04/10/2017. Developer Programmer 261312. 65 points.


Hey Congrats!!!

What was your DOE? I guess it must be somewhere around March 2017, Am I correct?

-Thanks
MJ


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I've not heard of anyone being requested to show this, but there is a chance they will do so. It could be that this year they decide to request this info. Their statement stands as the best information on the subject you have.
> 
> My honest thinking? I think it's great they make this requirements clear. IF you don't have 35K available you might get into trouble. From now you still have to pay for the visa application and various medicals. LEt's say 6K. You need to book a validation trip, perhaps 2K if you turn around and come straight back. 3K more likely. You need to book the move, perhaps furniture. Let's say another 2K. You land in Melbourne with 24K. IF we're optimistic it's 500 per week on rent, 200 on other stuff. 2800 per month. Fail to get a job in the first 8 months and you're almost out of cash. And that's if you're landing with the amount recommended. If you've got something like 15K right now, you'll be landing with only enough to support you for a few weeks.


Thanks for the response. Really appreciate it. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## noelvarghesephilip (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am a prospective student at the University of Melbourne - Electrical Engineering. I am eligible to apply for PR under SubClass 189 as I meet exact 60 Points (Age 23 , Education :Electrical Engineering Bachelors Degree recognised by Engineers Australia,PTE Academic 79 +) but my query is do I wait for the PR application to go through or apply for a Student Visa ASAP as my Classes are scheduled to start in February 2018.
So far I am waiting for my Engineers Australia Accreditation , once I get that i Should be able to Lodge an EOI using Skill select but am not sure of the Time Line . Any chance I could get PR before Year end ?
It makes a significant difference as My fees also reduces significantly

Please advise
With Thanks
Noel


----------



## noelvarghesephilip (Oct 5, 2017)

Also , will there be a clash between student visa application and EOI ?

Please advise asap

Thanks


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

dudley13 said:


> Invite received for 189 on 04/10/2017. Developer Programmer 261312. 65 points.


Awesome.
What was your EOI submission date?


----------



## noelvarghesephilip (Oct 5, 2017)

noelvarghesephilip said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a prospective student at the University of Melbourne - Electrical Engineering. I am eligible to apply for PR under SubClass 189 as I meet exact 60 Points (Age 23 , Education :Electrical Engineering Bachelors Degree recognised by Engineers Australia,PTE Academic 79 +) but my query is do I wait for the PR application to go through or apply for a Student Visa ASAP as my Classes are scheduled to start in February 2018.
> So far I am waiting for my Engineers Australia Accreditation , once I get that i Should be able to Lodge an EOI using Skill select but am not sure of the Time Line . Any chance I could get PR before Year end ?
> ...



Guys, some one please help me out here 

Thanks


----------



## noelvarghesephilip (Oct 5, 2017)

Guys, what is the chance of getting an invite for non pro rata occupation - Electrical Engineering with 60 Points? Anychance it will happen in the coming rounds? What is the expected waiting time as well?


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

noelvarghesephilip said:


> Guys, what is the chance of getting an invite for non pro rata occupation - Electrical Engineering with 60 Points? Anychance it will happen in the coming rounds? What is the expected waiting time as well?


I am a new member here. However, things aren't going well for 60 points. Please go ahead with the student visa . Even if you get an invite ( impossible now) it would take about 8 months ( on average) to get the PR. So go for the student visa if you do not wish to skip this years enrollment at uni and possibly the next as well.


----------



## noelvarghesephilip (Oct 5, 2017)

Asheesh24 said:


> noelvarghesephilip said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, what is the chance of getting an invite for non pro rata occupation - Electrical Engineering with 60 Points? Anychance it will happen in the coming rounds? What is the expected waiting time as well?
> ...




Ok , thanks for the advice. Any idea if 60 pointers would get invites this year?


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

As I have 75 points, most likely I will get the invite on 18th Oct. My question is:
My spouse passport expires in Feb 2018. 
1. Should I renew the passport first and then lodge the application *OR* 
2. First lodge the application and wait for grant as we still have 3 months 20 days for the passport to expire?


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

au513 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> As I have 75 points, most likely I will get the invite on 18th Oct. My question is:
> My spouse passport expires in Feb 2018.
> ...


Better you renew first to avoid hassle later..anyway it just takes max one week for your passport to renew.Also for international travels your passport anyway should have minimum 6 months validity left.


----------



## dips_201 (Sep 23, 2017)

any idea whats the latest cutoff date for 65 points under 2613 jib code?


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

jb0404 said:


> Here is what's in store for 261313 65 pointers in OCT and going fwd. Might be entirely wrong, but I just put up something based on understanding. If you feel I overlooked some aspects, please correct me. I'll update the table and upload. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite informative. However, I don't think there will be 10 or 15 days movement. The window will increase to 1 or 2 months as happened for January 2017 and Feb 2017 backlogs.


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

au513 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> As I have 75 points, most likely I will get the invite on 18th Oct. My question is:
> My spouse passport expires in Feb 2018.
> ...


Hi, Congrats for making into 75 club 

Which exam did you attempt? PTE-A or IELTS and how many?


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

mohdjahangir said:


> Quite informative. However, I don't think there will be 10 or 15 days movement. The window will increase to 1 or 2 months as happened for January 2017 and Feb 2017 backlogs.


We hope it does...but last two rounds were not that great. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

noelvarghesephilip said:


> Guys, some one please help me out here
> 
> Thanks


you will lose your admission enrollement if you become a PR before attending the first day of class.

So there's no way you are starting the course as a PR, and other reasons include: 

it takes 2 months - 12 months to get a PR grant, that's when you 'become' PR. 
it will take a lot of time for you to get EOI with 60 points. The queue is long: EOIs since 21st June for your code,


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

I have one question .... 
What happens to the invites that are not taken or not filed within 60 days or are bogus? Does DIBP has a system to bring those back into the pool? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I have one question ....
> What happens to the invites that are not taken or not filed within 60 days or are bogus? Does DIBP has a system to bring those back into the pool?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


+1 for this question.. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## noelvarghesephilip (Oct 5, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> you will lose your admission enrollement if you become a PR before attending the first day of class.
> 
> So there's no way you are starting the course as a PR, and other reasons include:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply . 
So I will be going ahead with the International Student Visa. Will there be an issue if i Lodge an EOI with A Student Visa application in parallel? 
If yes, then would there be an issue in lodging an EOI after obtaining my Student Visa?

Thanks again boss!


----------



## MIGRATOR7799 (Jul 18, 2017)

*PCC for USA*

Hi Friends,

I'm expecting an invite, next round as I have 65 points for 189 VISA; Code - 261313 and EOI Submission - 10th April 2017.

With that said, please let me know the complete process of getting PCC from USA as i stayed in USA earlier for 3 years.

Any guidance is much appreciated.

Thanks,
M.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

MIGRATOR7799 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm expecting an invite, next round as I have 65 points for 189 VISA; Code - 261313 and EOI Submission - 10th April 2017.
> 
> ...


Check fbi identity site. They have straight forward instructions. Apply asap because it takes about 3 months for them to send it.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

MIGRATOR7799 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm expecting an invite, next round as I have 65 points for 189 VISA; Code - 261313 and EOI Submission - 10th April 2017.
> 
> ...


Clear instructions are available at below link. Keep in mind that it may take 3 and half months to get USA PCC from India.
https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

au513 said:


> Clear instructions are available at below link. Keep in mind that it may take 3 and half months to get USA PCC from India.
> https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks


I read about a fbi channeler in Delhi who tries to get the clearance in couple of weeks. Do you know if boardergov accepts that?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> I read about a fbi channeler in Delhi who tries to get the clearance in couple of weeks. Do you know if boardergov accepts that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Check this clause on FBI link:
An FBI-approved Channeler may only process requests for a U.S. person (an individual who is a citizen of the U.S. or a lawful permanent resident of the U.S.). A lawful permanent resident is any person not a citizen of the U.S. who is residing in the U.S. under legally recognized and lawfully recorded permanent residence as an immigrant (also known “Permanent Resident Alien,” “Resident Alien Permit Holder,” and “Green Card Holder”).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I have one question ....
> What happens to the invites that are not taken or not filed within 60 days or are bogus? Does DIBP has a system to bring those back into the pool?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


this has been discussed many times, in reality we don't know, but following logical line of thoughts, these spots should return to the pool and become available for following invite rounds.


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello Members,
It seems no one ?? in NOC 263111 have got an invite with 65 points and EOI 
March 8 2016. 

Can some one please let me know which current EOI is being processed and what are the possibilities of getting ITA with above details. Appreciate any responses


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Colonial said:


> Hello Members,
> It seems no one ?? in NOC 263111 have got an invite with 65 points and EOI
> March 8 2016.
> 
> Can some one please let me know which current EOI is being processed and what are the possibilities of getting ITA with above details. Appreciate any responses


189visa 
65 
263111
with u r EOI March 8 u can expect next round or in nov 1st round 100%


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for the valuable advice and that gave me a positive thought


----------



## MIGRATOR7799 (Jul 18, 2017)

I contacted an FBI approved channeller and they said they will issue the pcc from USA in softcopy only. Can someone tell me; if the immigration officers need hard copy as well. 

Your guidance will be useful.

Thanks,
M.


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Colonial said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Members,
> ...


Thanks dilip for your reply. Wats your status did you already receive an invite and done ? with the process


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello Members,

Any one ?? got an invite for EOI submitted in March 2016


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Hi,

Can we start the Medical or PCC process before we receive the invitation? I got 70 points and positive about receiving the invitation in the upcoming round.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

emaillenin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we start the Medical or PCC process before we receive the invitation? I got 70 points and positive about receiving the invitation in the upcoming round.


You can. 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply, jsabarish. Can you please share some links for PCC and medicals process? I found many links from this forum or Google. But most of them are old and not clear.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

emaillenin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we start the Medical or PCC process before we receive the invitation? I got 70 points and positive about receiving the invitation in the upcoming round.


yes.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

From where do I get the HAP id?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I have one question ....
> What happens to the invites that are not taken or not filed within 60 days or are bogus? Does DIBP has a system to bring those back into the pool?


From what I've read on forums, the EOI applicants return to the pool and they would become first in line for a 2nd invitation. I think there is a limit of 2 invitations per EOI.
Invitations that aren't used would be lost (otherwise you would see invitation round results higher than the planned number).


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Is this the right link to apply for PCC for Australia? I am in Australia since 1.5 years now - 
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Some info required regarding functional english for secondary applicant.
I am the primary applicant and have a visa invite so not looking for spouse points.
My husband has letters from his school n Hotel management university for teaching conducted in english, he still requires to take a IELTS?..so we are showing 6 years of English education.. is it necessary?
Without IELTS will he be allowed to take up a job in Australia.
Please suggest if IELTS is necessary...

YOur help is much appreciated.

Thanks
CHaitra


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda.html
@keeda
Thanks for advice. However I am thinking on appearing for the exam again. Its a purely based on many factors scoring in PTE-A. I shall look another 2 rounds i.e. October 2nd and Nov 1st round and decide after that. If the cut off movement is mere 10 days then its a long wait for me. I am all good if invited by Jan 1st week. Otherwise its a problem for me.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

can any one tell how long Singapore PCC takes, and I have we can not start the process before the invite


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

hi all 
now the movement from last three rounds for 261313 is 10 days for 65 pointers, is it going to be better or worse in future. I am reading in few posts that last year it has moved to 1 month as well, are we expecting similar trend this year

with current situation I am expecting an invite in Feb 1st week.

DOE 3rd july with 65 points ANZ Code 261313

------------------------------------
Please let me know any WhatsApp group which is running for 261313 65 pointers I wann get added to the group, or else share your numbers I will start the group.


----------



## Jeffie (Oct 9, 2017)

*PTE score questions*



mjke1337 said:


> October 18th. Start your PCC.
> 
> Sent from my Kogan Agora 6 using Tapatalk


Hi, how did you lift your PTE score??
I need to improve only reading and writing by 9 points to get 79+ in each band?


Thank you.


----------



## nagaraj.gb123 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Expats,
I had applied for ACS during July 2017 and I'm currently working with an employer XXX5. 
Below is the ACS assement result. I'm able to get 5 points as I have 4+ years of experience as per ACS assessment.

The following employment after January 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 01/11 - 12/13 – 3 year(s) 0 month(s) Position: AAA Employer: XXX1
Dates: 01/14 - 09/14 – 0 year(s) 8 month(s) Position: AAA Employer: XXX2 
Dates: 09/14 - 11/14 – 0 year(s) 2 month(s) Position: AAA Employer: XXX3 
Dates: 12/14 - 06/16 – 1 year(s) 7 month(s) Position: AAA Employer: XXX4 
Dates: 07/16 - 07/17 – 1 year(s) 0 month(s) Position: AAA Employer: XXX5

1. Can anyone please let me know by which month I would be getting 10 points by claiming 5+ years of experience?
2. Currently I have 65 point. Will I be able to get my EOI skillselect invite before I get 70 points (once I get 10 points for completing 5 years of experience, my total points would be 70)?

DOE: 16-Aug-2017
Total points: 65
Job code: 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

emaillenin said:


> From where do I get the HAP id?


*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tdd123123 said:


> can any one tell how long Singapore PCC takes, and I have we can not start the process before the invite


No, cannot do that without a requisition letter from DIPB CO. I am not sure about the time it takes, but I know it took 25 calendar days for someone recently.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chaith11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Some info required regarding functional english for secondary applicant.
> I am the primary applicant and have a visa invite so not looking for spouse points.
> ...


he needs a letter from college/university in the format shown in the link 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html

no need for IELTS or other test if he can get the aforesaid letter


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

Dear All, I have experience from November 10 to Present . As a part of Skill criteria met initial 3 years were not counted in Skill assessment and experience is counted from November 2012. In EOI , should I mention exp from Nov 2010 or Nov 2012 as relevant ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Gaurav9106 said:


> Dear All, I have experience from November 10 to Present . As a part of Skill criteria met initial 3 years were not counted in Skill assessment and experience is counted from November 2012. In EOI , should I mention exp from Nov 2010 or Nov 2012 as relevant ?




you mean intial 2 years or 3 years ??

as far as i know - you should mark that as "not relevant"


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> you mean intial 2 years or 3 years ??
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i know - you should mark that as "not relevant"




Welcome Sultan Bhai, we were missing your valuable posts on forum.

We hope you will continue to support us form your valuable inputs 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Welcome Sultan Bhai, we were missing your valuable posts on forum.
> 
> We hope you will continue to support us form your valuable inputs
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome....

I wish to give time but personal issues kept me busy.. hope to give time as much as i can.. good luck to everyone here


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

chaith11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Some info required regarding functional english for secondary applicant.
> I am the primary applicant and have a visa invite so not looking for spouse points.
> ...





sultan_azam said:


> he needs a letter from college/university in the format shown in the link
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html
> 
> no need for IELTS or other test if he can get the aforesaid letter


Furthermore, IELTS/ PTE/ etc have no relevance to job prospects in Australia. I mean employers don't ask for an English language competency certificate, there can be exceptions though for some job types (like teaching).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> I had applied for ACS during July 2017 and I'm currently working with an employer XXX5.
> Below is the ACS assement result. I'm able to get 5 points as I have 4+ years of experience as per ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


1. There are no gaps in your employment, so your 5 years would be up at the end of Feb 2018.
2. Considering that the cut-off stands at 09-Apr and the movement has been about 10 days per round (20 days per month), I don't think you will receive the invitation by March 2018 because you are about 130 days into the backlog which as per current trend would take about 6 to 7 more months (mid-Apr to mid-May).


----------



## Kalyani2711 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi

I submitted my EOI on 1 September 2017.
189 - 65 points
190 - 70 points
Software Engineer

Till how long do I need to wait to get my invitation. Any guesses?


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*




Hi, 
I was under impression that we can not do this until we get invitation. I have gone through the links and can see we can go for Medicals.

My EOI is 25th April and i am expecting invitation on 1st November round.so do you suggest i should go for medical to save my time?
also does it make any difference if me and my spouse do it on two different place as we are based on different cities?


Regards,
Arjun


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Arjun13 said:


> Hi,
> I was under impression that we can not do this until we get invitation. I have gone through the links and can see we can go for Medicals.
> 
> My EOI is 25th April and i am expecting invitation on 1st November round.so do you suggest i should go for medical to save my time?
> ...


Hi Arjun,

Yes, I'd suggest you do that.
No problems if you and your wife do it from two different locations.


----------



## Kalyani2711 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi 

I have a question please.
I joined my job in November 2014 as a Software Engineer.
I have applied under 261313.
My current score is 189 - 65 pts
and 190 - 70 points

Age : 30 
PTE : 20
Education : 15 

ACS considered my Work experience from November 2016. I will be completing 1 more year this coming November.
Does that lead to any point addition in my EOI?


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Hi Arjun,
> 
> Yes, I'd suggest you do that.
> No problems if you and your wife do it from two different locations.


Thanks Man. I will do that. This is really very useful info which many can use.

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Kalyani2711 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question please.
> I joined my job in November 2014 as a Software Engineer.
> ...


Points for overseas (non-Australian) work experience:
0-3 years = 0 points.
3-5 years = 5 points.

Points for Australian work experience:
0-1 year = 0 points.
1-3 years = 5 points.
3-5 years = 10 points.

Any work (Australian or otherwise) prior to Nov-2016 (i.e. work experience used to meet the skill-met-date) cannot be used for points.

Assuming your Nov 2016 till date work experience is non-Australian, it would not add any points to your EOI; but if it is Australian, then you'll earn 5 points from it.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

I would like to understand the best time to lodge the visa and medicals.
I applied for USA PCC in Sep'17. As per FBI link, it would take 12-14 weeks. So I am expecting usa pcc in the end of dec'17 or jan'18. I would like to take the best approach to keep the ied (initial date of entry) as far as possible. Assuming I get the invite on 18Oct'17, when should I lodge the application, go for medicals and apply for india pcc?


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello Guys, 

Could you please tell me what's the IELTS test reference number that's asked while filling the EOI? I have filled the number that was given during the test day. Is it correct. If it is not, and if I update it, will it have any impact on my DOE? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kalyani2711 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question please.
> I joined my job in November 2014 as a Software Engineer.
> ...


one year of relevant experience(overseas) wont fetch any points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dnalost said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Could you please tell me what's the IELTS test reference number that's asked while filling the EOI? I have filled the number that was given during the test day. Is it correct. If it is not, and if I update it, will it have any impact on my DOE?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


the "TEST REPORT FORM NUMBER" in bottom right of the score card


----------



## vaibhav791 (Mar 26, 2017)

au513 said:


> I would like to understand the best time to lodge the visa and medicals.
> I applied for USA PCC in Sep'17. As per FBI link, it would take 12-14 weeks. So I am expecting usa pcc in the end of dec'17 or jan'18. I would like to take the best approach to keep the ied (initial date of entry) as far as possible. Assuming I get the invite on 18Oct'17, when should I lodge the application, go for medicals and apply for india pcc?


Hello friend,

I am not expert but I can give you timelines for USA PCC which I applied from India.

My parcel reached FBI office on 11-Jul-2017 & credit card was charged on 07-Oct-2017. So its almost took 3 months for them to open it. So I guess again it will take 4-5 weeks to get the results by post in India. So you are right, you may get result by Jan-2018

-Vaibhav


----------



## itzhak8714 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello everyone. Could someone tell me how long it will take me to get an invite. My DOE is 23/9/2017 and ANZSCO code 233512. Actually I had lodged eoi on 30/5/2017 and got my PCC the very next day. But I updated my PTE scores on 23 September to make my total points to 65. Now I'm not sure if this PCC would be valid by the time I get the invite. Should I wait or apply for PCC again? Please help.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

itzhak8714 said:


> Hello everyone. Could someone tell me how long it will take me to get an invite. My DOE is 23/9/2017 and ANZSCO code 233512. Actually I had lodged eoi on 30/5/2017 and got my PCC the very next day. But I updated my PTE scores on 23 September to make my total points to 65. Now I'm not sure if this PCC would be valid by the time I get the invite. Should I wait or apply for PCC again? Please help.


it will be better to wait and study the invite pattern for 2335

till 4th october 2017, queue for 2335 65 pointers has moved till 23/03/2017 9.24 am

it could be a long wait for you, so dont do PCC as of now


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> the "TEST REPORT FORM NUMBER" in bottom right of the score card


Correcting it wont affect my DOE right?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dnalost said:


> Correcting it wont affect my DOE right?



doe changes when there is change in points...


----------



## itzhak8714 (Jul 7, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> itzhak8714 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. Could someone tell me how long it will take me to get an invite. My DOE is 23/9/2017 and ANZSCO code 233512. Actually I had lodged eoi on 30/5/2017 and got my PCC the very next day. But I updated my PTE scores on 23 September to make my total points to 65. Now I'm not sure if this PCC would be valid by the time I get the invite. Should I wait or apply for PCC again? Please help.
> ...


Thanks for the reply


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

The latest update from DIBP for the 4th Oct 17 round regarding 2613 code is contradicting with what people have claimed in this forum and also with the update from ISCAH. It is only 8th Apr. 

Any suggestions regarding how that can happen? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> The latest update from DIBP for the 4th Oct 17 round regarding 2613 code is contradicting with what people have claimed in this forum and also with the update from ISCAH. It is only 8th Apr.
> 
> Any suggestions regarding how that can happen?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Guys, it is really important to provide fair and correct information related to invites. For 2613 it's till 8th April, however, people in this forum claimed that they got invitation on 9th April DOE and Iscah mentioned 10th April. So, only 9 days movement happened for 2613 in the last round.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

I submitted EOI on 10th Aug 2016 with 60 points for 261313. And my DOE got updated to 65 points on 1st sep 2017. I'm not sure whether i will be getting my invite before Aug 2018. SO could you plz let me whether my EOI will be expired after Aug 2018 ?? or it will be expired after 1st sep 2019 ??
Could someone help me on this and provide some suggestion to proceed as my 457 Visa is about to expire by 12th April 2018..


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

sraja said:


> I submitted EOI on 10th Aug 2016 with 60 points for 261313. And my DOE got updated to 65 points on 1st sep 2017. I'm not sure whether i will be getting my invite before Aug 2018. SO could you plz let me whether my EOI will be expired after Aug 2018 ?? or it will be expired after 1st sep 2019 ??
> Could someone help me on this and provide some suggestion to proceed as my 457 Visa is about to expire by 12th April 2018..



As per the Skillselect rules, EOI is valid for next 2 years after your EOI is created. They do not consider the last updated date. Hence in your case it will expire on 9th Aug, 2018. Please check your previous emails/ Consultancy Agencies to know about the expiry date of your EOI. Skillselect sends an email upon successfully creation of your EOI.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Is it possible for me to delete the current EOI and create a new EOI today with 65 points?





arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> As per the Skillselect rules, EOI is valid for next 2 years after your EOI is created. They do not consider the last updated date. Hence in your case it will expire on 9th Aug, 2018. Please check your previous emails/ Consultancy Agencies to know about the expiry date of your EOI. Skillselect sends an email upon successfully creation of your EOI.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sraja said:


> Is it possible for me to delete the current EOI and create a new EOI today with 65 points?


one more option, let that eoi as it is, create a new eoi on today's date with 65 points, you can use the same email address

please note if you receive invite on 1st eoi then delete the other one, it will give benefit to someone else in the queue


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

I think it will not allow to create a new EOI with the same email id. As we get a message an account already exist , so what can i do it?





sultan_azam said:


> one more option, let that eoi as it is, create a new eoi on today's date with 65 points, you can use the same email address
> 
> please note if you receive invite on 1st eoi then delete the other one, it will give benefit to someone else in the queue


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sraja said:


> I think it will not allow to create a new EOI with the same email id. As we get a message an account already exist , so what can i do it?


you can create new eoi on a different email id if you are getting such messages


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> arup.chaudhury said:
> 
> 
> > The latest update from DIBP for the 4th Oct 17 round regarding 2613 code is contradicting with what people have claimed in this forum and also with the update from ISCAH. It is only 8th Apr.
> ...


And only 1000 invitations?


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Is it the right process to do it? can I have two EOI for 189?



sultan_azam said:


> you can create new eoi on a different email id if you are getting such messages


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

dnalost said:


> And only 1000 invitations?


Exactly my point :|


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

farahnisar said:


> Exactly my point :|


I believe, it's 1000 as Accountants were not invited.


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> I believe, it's 1000 as Accountants were not invited.


Yeah thats a possibility. 
Btw you and I are in the exact same boat  

261313 - 189 /190 NSW - 65 / 70 DOE 1st June 2017

any idea how often NSW sends invites? or whats their process?


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Yes and that makes around 500 invites to Accountants the next round on 18th, the total invites rising to 1500 for one round. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sraja said:


> Is it the right process to do it? can I have two EOI for 189?


How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

farahnisar said:


> Yeah thats a possibility.
> Btw you and I are in the exact same boat
> 
> 261313 - 189 /190 NSW - 65 / 70 DOE 1st June 2017
> ...


Nice to know that we both are in the same boat :thumb:

Farah, no one can exactly know about 190 invitation trends of any of the state.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi .. Thanks for your reply..

As per the below point, on what aspects are the invite recorded, in order to avoid next invite ??

If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.



sultan_azam said:


> How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

I have applied an eoi for 189 with one email address. Now i would also like to explore the option of 190 . Can someone please tell me how can i do it? I am really confused after reading the thread. Should i make a separate submission using a different email id? Please help me. Thanks


----------



## Junaid.ejaz (Jul 18, 2017)

04 October 2017 Round Results
04 October 2017 Round Results


----------



## Gbulani (Jul 9, 2017)

To those who claimed that they got invite for 9th and 10 April 2017 DOE for 2613. Guys please stop making false claims. Those who are waiting for their invite tend to do miscalculation based on your claims.


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

Gbulani said:


> To those who claimed that they got invite for 9th and 10 April 2017 DOE for 2613. Guys please stop making false claims. Those who are waiting for their invite tend to do miscalculation based on your claims.


I'm sure it's a misunderstanding as opposed to a false claim


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Any one here Chemical Engineer(233111) got invitation during 4th October 2017 invitation.


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Can i fill seprate Eoi independently my self as my agent claimed he filled it in august 17 with 65 point but failed to show me anything when I asked to show. So i am in the situation where i dont believe him. Please suggest.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> Gbulani said:
> 
> 
> > To those who claimed that they got invite for 9th and 10 April 2017 DOE for 2613. Guys please stop making false claims. Those who are waiting for their invite tend to do miscalculation based on your claims.
> ...



Hi Tony / Senior members

Any idea how is it possible that IMMI tracker says few cases for 9th apr EOI but the official result is only till 8. Is it a typo from DIPB .


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sraja said:


> Is it the right process to do it? can I have two EOI for 189?


Better not to make 2 EOIs for 189. DIBP was clearing out the duplicate and fake EOIs created for Accountant last week. So if you make 2 EOIs with same ID number, assessment ref number and English ref number DIBP can easily filter multiple EOIs with same claims and remove all such EOIs, then your actual EOI and duplicate EOI will be removed, better dont take risk making multiple 189 EOIs. You can make 189 and 190 seperate EOIs.


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi all,

Needed an advice to apply for US PCC. I have my EOI submitted 30 Jun under 261313 with 65 points. I am expecting the invite in the period of Dec/Jan based on how the movement is now. Would it be advisable to get the US PCC initiated considering it takes 3 months to get it from India? 

Any advice on when to start the Medicals based on this?

Regards
Kaushik


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Can i fill seprate Eoi independently my self as my agent claimed he filled it in august 17 with 65 point but failed to show me anything when I asked to show. So i am in the situation where i dont believe him. Please suggest.


Ask your agent to show you the EOI confirmation document inside the correspondence tab. If you already have an EOI in August better get that validated rather than putting a new one in October.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi Tony / Senior members
> 
> Any idea how is it possible that IMMI tracker says few cases for 9th apr EOI but the official result is only till 8. Is it a typo from DIPB .


No, it's not a typo from DIPB, it's a mistake on ImmiTracker.

The only reliable source is DIPB.
ImmiTracker *IS NOT* and official source, and while it seems to be greatly moderated, anyone could potentially put anything on it.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Tony / Experts,

DOE : 6th April 17
Points : 65
Code : 263111

Please let me know can I expect invitation on 18th October round..


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Can i fill seprate Eoi independently my self as my agent claimed he filled it in august 17 with 65 point but failed to show me anything when I asked to show. So i am in the situation where i dont believe him. Please suggest.


Why dont you log on to SkillSelect and see your EOI for yourself?


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

*Invitation trends 2017-18*

Hello,
I have been following threads of "Invitations for July, Aug, Sep and now October 2017"

Why is there slow movement in issuing the invitations to 65 pointers? Last year the trend was very different and 65 pointers were invited in moderate time after EOI submission. 

Does that mean there are more number of applicants this year? Or more number of 70+ pointers? 
Even though quota has increased to 6202 I am little worried whether I will make it or not. 

Best Regards!


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Sorry for interrupting,
I had filed for ACS on September 11th and still awaiting for results.. It?s in ?With Assessor? stage. Any idea on the result date?


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Hello,
> I have been following threads of "Invitations for July, Aug, Sep and now October 2017"
> 
> Why is there slow movement in issuing the invitations to 65 pointers? Last year the trend was very different and 65 pointers were invited in moderate time after EOI submission.
> ...


This is so pathetic.   I'm also in the same boat.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

amitsutar said:


> Hello,
> I have been following threads of "Invitations for July, Aug, Sep and now October 2017"
> 
> Why is there slow movement in issuing the invitations to 65 pointers? Last year the trend was very different and 65 pointers were invited in moderate time after EOI submission.
> ...


On 06th September movement of 65 pointers went by 13 days, 20th September it went to 10 days, and 04th October it came to 09 days!!

Looking at the trend, I feel that soon 65 pointers will struggle to get ITA in few months time...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi Tony / Experts,
> 
> DOE : 6th April 17
> Points : 65
> ...


Looking really good for next week

Tony


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> On 06th September movement of 65 pointers went by 13 days, 20th September it went to 10 days, and 04th October it came to 09 days!!
> 
> Looking at the trend, I feel that soon 65 pointers will struggle to get ITA in few months time...


Dear Tony, 

What's your opinion on Sachin's feeling?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi Tony / Experts,
> 
> DOE : 6th April 17
> Points : 65
> ...





Welshtone said:


> Looking really good for next week
> 
> Tony


I don't think so, Tony. 2631 stands at 26-Feb with 65 points and is moving very slow (moved by just 5 days in the last round and by about 9 days in the one previous to it). OPs DOE is 06-Apr with 65 points.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,
Need some clarification,can any of you provide your inputs based below on when I can expect an invite.

DOE-20 April 2017
Points:65 for 189
ANZSCO-261313

Many thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Need some clarification,can any of you provide your inputs based below on when I can expect an invite.
> 
> DOE-20 April 2017
> ...


Very likely in the next round on 18 Oct, and if not, you would've missed it by a thin margin and should then get it for sure on 01 Nov.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

meldney said:


> Better not to make 2 EOIs for 189. DIBP was clearing out the duplicate and fake EOIs created for Accountant last week. So if you make 2 EOIs with same ID number, assessment ref number and English ref number DIBP can easily filter multiple EOIs with same claims and remove all such EOIs, then your actual EOI and duplicate EOI will be removed, better dont take risk making multiple 189 EOIs. You can make 189 and 190 seperate EOIs.




We are free to make as many EOis as we want but we must claim the right points. 

How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?



There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.


I don’t think DIBP will clear our multiple 189 and 190 EOIs though we have mentioned same nominated occupation, Same english ref no. just because of accountant drama happened. 

They will surely notify us prior to any action they take.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sushil20986 said:


> Can i fill seprate Eoi independently my self as my agent claimed he filled it in august 17 with 65 point but failed to show me anything when I asked to show. So i am in the situation where i dont believe him. Please suggest.


hey buddy, you can file a separate eoi via skill select page... no issues with that


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi Tony / Senior members
> 
> Any idea how is it possible that IMMI tracker says few cases for 9th apr EOI but the official result is only till 8. Is it a typo from DIPB .


there have been many typographical errors in past wrt cutoff date/points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaushik.sr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Needed an advice to apply for US PCC. I have my EOI submitted 30 Jun under 261313 with 65 points. I am expecting the invite in the period of Dec/Jan based on how the movement is now. Would it be advisable to get the US PCC initiated considering it takes 3 months to get it from India?
> 
> ...


i may be wrong but i have doubts wrt queue reaching 30 Jun for 65 pointers 2613 by Jan... it will be better to observe the pattern till november round and then take the call


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Need some clarification,can any of you provide your inputs based below on when I can expect an invite.
> 
> DOE-20 April 2017
> ...


good luck for next round..


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> We are free to make as many EOis as we want but we must claim the right points.
> 
> How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?
> 
> ...


So what do you suggest here, to pollute the system. DIBP clearly says EOI will not give any guarantee or its not a visa application to give you updates and notifications. They will never allow to pollute their system with duplicate and fake EOIs and they dont need to notify anyone who try to pollute them. You can put as many you need. But for others, let them not do it of ignorance. After all DIBP is a government body not a private company.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

amitsutar said:


> Hello,
> I have been following threads of "Invitations for July, Aug, Sep and now October 2017"
> 
> Why is there slow movement in issuing the invitations to 65 pointers? Last year the trend was very different and 65 pointers were invited in moderate time after EOI submission.
> ...


i feel

1. lesser invites per round
2. less number of invites for each pro rata occupation in the invite round quota
3. presence of too many high pointers 70, 75 and more


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Gbulani said:


> To those who claimed that they got invite for 9th and 10 April 2017 DOE for 2613. Guys please stop making false claims. Those who are waiting for their invite tend to do miscalculation based on your claims.


relax mate, skill select have made many typographical errors in past


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

meldney said:


> Better not to make 2 EOIs for 189. DIBP was clearing out the duplicate and fake EOIs created for Accountant last week. So if you make 2 EOIs with same ID number, assessment ref number and English ref number DIBP can easily filter multiple EOIs with same claims and remove all such EOIs, then your actual EOI and duplicate EOI will be removed, better dont take risk making multiple 189 EOIs. You can make 189 and 190 seperate EOIs.


Interesting....


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Please interpret this line correctly. 
There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.

We can put multiple EOIs such as 189, 190, 489. and more EOIs if we have multiple assessments from ACS, EA etc. Its unethical to put more EOIs with same assessment and same points. Such will be considered as fake and duplicate and DIBP can block them same way they did for accountants. So understand the multiple EOI concept well.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

meldney said:


> Please interpret this line correctly.
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.
> 
> We can put multiple EOIs such as 189, 190, 489. and more EOIs if we have multiple assessments from ACS, EA etc. Its unethical to put more EOIs with same assessment and same points. Such will be considered as fake and duplicate and DIBP can block them same way they did for accountants. So understand the multiple EOI concept well.


great, can you provide the official link where they have mentioned about removing fake eoi????


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> great, can you provide the official link where they have mentioned about removing fake eoi????


Can you provide me a link where they have mentioned to put multiple EOIs with same assessment. Can you ? You cannot. Likewise we must use our logic and have some ethical behavior not to pollute a government system. Does anyone have any justification in putting multiple EOIs with the same assessment. What do they benefit other than disrupting the invites (eg: accountants last round) and destroying the whole system in place. Why DIBP didnt invite the accountants ? they were cleaning up all the wrong invites they had sent and they need to start again, waste of time for them and for the aspirants waiting for their invite.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Also I understood from some reliable sources that MARA agents have raise their concern about the growing duplicate EOI crisis with the DIBP. Now its just a matter of time to action it.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

meldney said:


> Can you provide me a link where they have mentioned to put multiple EOIs with same assessment. Can you ? You cannot. Likewise we must use our logic and have some ethical behavior not to pollute a government system. Does anyone have any justification in putting multiple EOIs with the same assessment. What do they benefit other than disrupting the invites (eg: accountants last round) and destroying the whole system in place. Why DIBP didnt invite the accountants ? they were cleaning up all the wrong invites they had sent and they need to start again, waste of time for them and for the aspirants waiting for their invite.


Not just accountants, Auditors too now. In the last round results, Auditors cutoff moved just 5 days with 75 points. No one is able to believe this. DIBP skillselect system has some major flaws. Crap seriously!


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Hello,
> I have been following threads of "Invitations for July, Aug, Sep and now October 2017"
> 
> Why is there slow movement in issuing the invitations to 65 pointers? Last year the trend was very different and 65 pointers were invited in moderate time after EOI submission.
> ...





sultan_azam said:


> i feel
> 
> 1. lesser invites per round
> 2. less number of invites for each pro rata occupation in the invite round quota
> 3. presence of too many high pointers 70, 75 and more



Yep, agreed here.
As time passes, year after year, the cutoff amount of point required for invite inevitably increases regardless of the occupation.

This is just "natural evolution" of such point-based system. In one year time it will be a lot harder (if not impossible) for 65 pointers to get invited where they would have gone straight through 2 years ago.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

meldney said:


> Please interpret this line correctly.
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.
> 
> We can put multiple EOIs such as 189, 190, 489. and more EOIs if we have multiple assessments from ACS, EA etc. Its unethical to put more EOIs with same assessment and same points. Such will be considered as fake and duplicate and DIBP can block them same way they did for accountants. So understand the multiple EOI concept well.


This is true.

I'd also like to add that anyone thinking they're increasing their chances by submitting multiple EOIs are basically showing their total lack of understanding of how SkillSelect works, along with putting themselves at risk of not being invited at all, and potentially jeopardizing others' genuine attempt at getting invited.

Don't do it, unless you have valid reasons (different ANZCO, visa subclass, etc). :whip:


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

meldney said:


> So what do you suggest here, to pollute the system. DIBP clearly says EOI will not give any guarantee or its not a visa application to give you updates and notifications. They will never allow to pollute their system with duplicate and fake EOIs and they dont need to notify anyone who try to pollute them. You can put as many you need. But for others, let them not do it of ignorance. After all DIBP is a government body not a private company.



If they have already put no limitations sign on multiple EOIs then no need to argue. If it was private company, they can do whatever they want but being a government body, they can’t just do without any proper notice. Like someone had said there are thousands of things that need to be taken care of rather than this EOIs things for government. 


How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?



There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.

This option has given us to choose either both 189 ,190 , 489 in same EOI or file separately. Don’t spread the fear of EOIs to people without any official news.

All the best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> great, can you provide the official link where they have mentioned about removing fake eoi????


Is there a link to an official announcement that there have been fake EOIs? Or is this based on forum opinions?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Is there a link to an official announcement that there have been fake EOIs? Or is this based on forum opinions?


I am in quest for the same based on the forum member's post

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All ,
My DOE on EOI home page says 14 April 2017.
In the points breakdown pdf the DOE says 18 April 2017. 
Please suggest which will be the right DOE...?
I have 65 points for 261313.
Any chances of getting invite in 18 October draw.. ?

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Considering last round official data, it can move till 17/4/17

Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks.. Any idea on the DOE for me.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> If they have already put no limitations sign on multiple EOIs then no need to argue. If it was private company, they can do whatever they want but being a government body, they can’t just do without any proper notice. Like someone had said there are thousands of things that need to be taken care of rather than this EOIs things for government.
> 
> 
> How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?
> ...



Australia as a country is predominantly against fake, falsifying, forging, duplicating, plagiarism etc. Australia is not welcoming anyone with such instincts.

If you need an official confirmation about multiple EOIs, write an email to DIBP and get it confirmed yourself before doing it.

Multiple EOI means a person can put extra number of EOI like 189, 190 Vic, 190 NSW, 190 ACT, 489 Far East Coast, 489 Southern Inland etc wherever we are eligible to apply. DIBP is giving the option to put multiple EOIs as the EOI get freezes once invited.

Fake/Duplicate EOI means person try to pollute the system by ignorance or by deliberate motive to disrupt the invitation process and jeopardize the opportunity of other genuine aspirants. Such EOIs are 189 3 EOIs, 190 Vic 5 EOIs, 190 NSW 6 EOIs, 190 QLD 10 EOIs, 489 Goldcoast 15 EOIs etc etc. Such fakers will be dealt with severely by the DIBP. 

To the admin, Do we need people in this forum openly encourage and accept to pollute the invitation process. People come here to take and share good and wise information. This is not a place to get trained for faking the government.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

meldney said:


> Australia as a country is predominant against fake, falsifying, forging, duplicating, plagiarism etc. Australia is not welcoming anyone with such instincts.
> 
> If you need an official confirmation about multiple EOIs, write an email to DIBP and get it confirmed yourself before doing it.
> 
> ...


Hey, it will be good if you can mention the official link about the thing you are saying, that will shut all naysayers

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Hey, it will be good if you can mention the official link about the thing you are saying, that will shut all naysayers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Do you think we need an official link not to falsify the government. Its the responsibility of each PR seekers to respect the practice and policies of the country. And expect an official announcement from DIBP about this soon.


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Needed an advice to apply for US PCC. I have my EOI submitted 30 Jun under 261313 with 65 points. I am expecting the invite in the period of Dec/Jan based on how the movement is now. Would it be advisable to get the US PCC initiated considering it takes 3 months to get it from India?
> 
> ...


Hi

Any help on this? Thanks in advance...

Regards
Kaushik


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

I have paid visa fee and uploaded all documents, a friend who got PR a few months ago is saying that I have to click "Documents Uploaded" button somewhere, after uploading all documents but I am unable to find it. 

I suspect this button only appears when CO asks for any document but my friend is confident that it is there even the first time a candidate uploads document, even before CO is assigned. Following are two screenshots from my immiAccount. Can anyone help me?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

asifbahrian said:


> I have paid visa fee and uploaded all documents, a friend who got PR a few months ago is saying that I have to click "Documents Uploaded" button somewhere, after uploading all documents but I am unable to find it.
> 
> I suspect this button only appears when CO asks for any document but my friend is confident that it is there even the first time a candidate uploads document, even before CO is assigned. Following are two screenshots from my immiAccount. Can anyone help me?


Since you have the invitation, follow below page for more info and updates about visa lodging and grant.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Hi
> 
> Any help on this? Thanks in advance...
> 
> ...


Ask the same in below page.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html


----------



## manupuri09 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi guys, need a suggestion.

If i log my eoi in 261313 with 65 points in Dec 2017. What are the chances of getting invited by April 2018?


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

Guys, I have a problem here.
I logged my EOI on 1st June 2017 with 65 points for 261313 (Software Engineer). 
And also asked for state sponsorship from NSW in OCtober (visa 190) 

Now my IELTS is expiring on 22nd Nov 2017 (3 years) Looking at the recent trends it seems pretty difficult to get an invite till 22nd Nov. 

What should I do now? SHould I take another IELTS? If yes, how early should I take that? Should I take my chances to see if I get lucky and get invited before my IELTS is expired? 

What happens if I wait till 22nd Nov, I dont get invited, and then take IELTS and update my score with latest IELTS in my EOI? Will my EOI get invalidated if IELTS reaches its expiry date? 

Also what happens to my DOE? 

Please advise :wacko:


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

My profession is chemical Engineer(233111) and this profession comes under pro rata occupation. Since most of pro rate occupation guys doesnot publish their timelines with invitation its getting hard to predict possibility of my occupation to be invited. Currently i am sitting on 60 Points and my DOE is 18-09-2017. Can any one here have good understanding of pro rata occupation invitation.

Thanks,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

asifbahrian said:


> I have paid visa fee and uploaded all documents, a friend who got PR a few months ago is saying that I have to click "Documents Uploaded" button somewhere, after uploading all documents but I am unable to find it.
> 
> I suspect this button only appears when CO asks for any document but my friend is confident that it is there even the first time a candidate uploads document, even before CO is assigned. Following are two screenshots from my immiAccount. Can anyone help me?


Yes, the button appears only if a CO requests you for any document. Your application is a-ok. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

farahnisar said:


> Guys, I have a problem here.
> I logged my EOI on 1st June 2017 with 65 points for 261313 (Software Engineer).
> And also asked for state sponsorship from NSW in OCtober (visa 190)
> 
> ...



Hi,

If you have claimed 10 points for IELTS till 22nd Nov, after 22nd Nov your points will drop from 65 points to 55 points and your EOI will become invalid since 60 is minimum. So better to take IELTS before 22nd Nov and update the EOI with new reference number. Unless until your points gets change, your DOE will not change. If you take IELTS after 22nd nov, your DOE will differ. 

Many Thanks,
Babu

ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC) --- quota over for 261311
Invitation : :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

farahnisar said:


> Guys, I have a problem here.
> I logged my EOI on 1st June 2017 with 65 points for 261313 (Software Engineer).
> And also asked for state sponsorship from NSW in OCtober (visa 190)
> 
> ...




Suspend your EOI after 15th November invite and un-suspend when you have new sufficient IELTS - this will keep your DOE at 1st June 2017

Regards

Tony


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

manupuri09 said:


> Hi guys, need a suggestion.
> 
> If i log my eoi in 261313 with 65 points in Dec 2017. What are the chances of getting invited by April 2018?


If this current trend is to continue (and looks like it more or less will continue to be the same), then no- don't expect an invite by April.


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Suspend your EOI after 15th November invite and un-suspend when you have new sufficient IELTS - this will keep your DOE at 1st June 2017
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks for a super quick reply Tony. So doing this wont change my DOE? Are you sure about this? No matter when I update and resume my EOI, my DOE ill remain 1st June?


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Expats,
Can anyone tell me whether EOI Date of effect changes when experience points are automatically added into EOI.
The reason why I am asking as 23rd AUG invitation round they had EOI date of effect 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	20/01/2017 1:37 pm whereas last year EOI date of effect for 65 pointers was somewhere 7th March.


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

Nava_babu said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you have claimed 10 points for IELTS till 22nd Nov, after 22nd Nov your points will drop from 65 points to 55 points and your EOI will become invalid since 60 is minimum. So better to take IELTS before 22nd Nov and update the EOI with new reference number. Unless until your points gets change, your DOE will not change. If you take IELTS after 22nd nov, your DOE will differ.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a quick reply


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

icycool said:


> Hi Expats,
> Can anyone tell me whether EOI Date of effect changes when experience points are automatically added into EOI.
> The reason why I am asking as 23rd AUG invitation round they had EOI date of effect 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	20/01/2017 1:37 pm whereas last year EOI date of effect for 65 pointers was somewhere 7th March.


Yes it changes whenever points change (either due to a system update or user made update).

What is your doubt exactly about last years cut off being different than this years?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

farahnisar said:


> Thanks for a super quick reply Tony. So doing this wont change my DOE? Are you sure about this? No matter when I update and resume my EOI, my DOE ill remain 1st June?


Yes

Before you suspend, keep the old PTE reference and change the date to 3 years from now so that the system never takes points from your total.

When you get the required PTE, just un-suspend and no need to update with the new PTE Reference, and you should get invited the next round if before the second round in April 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

farahnisar said:


> Thanks for a super quick reply Tony. So doing this wont change my DOE? Are you sure about this? No matter when I update and resume my EOI, my DOE ill remain 1st June?


at least that's common understanding, which came to by testing.


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Yes it changes whenever points change (either due to a system update or user made update).
> 
> What is your doubt exactly about last years cut off being different than this years?


Thanks KeeDa for the quick reply. I am asking that in this financial year when 65 pointers were invited, EOI effect date was mentioned as 20th Jan 2017 but last round of last fin year they invited people with 65 points and EOI date of effect as 7th March 2017.
My doubt here is, if people are invited based on EOI date of effect then why these people with EOI effect date as 20th Jan were not invited(they should get precedence over 65 pointers with 8th March EOI date of effect).
That is the reason, I asked the question, whether EOI effect date does not change when EOI automatically increases total points for experience?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

icycool said:


> Thanks KeeDa for the quick reply. I am asking that in this financial year when 65 pointers were invited, EOI effect date was mentioned as 20th Jan 2017 but last round of last fin year they invited people with 65 points and EOI date of effect as 7th March 2017.
> My doubt here is, if people are invited based on EOI date of effect then why these people with EOI effect date as 20th Jan were not invited(they should get precedence over 65 pointers with 8th March EOI date of effect).
> That is the reason, I asked the question, whether EOI effect date does not change when EOI automatically increases total points for experience?


I still could not understand your doubt, but simply put, you cannot compare last years trends with this year. It mostly is an automated process: invitations are sent to highest ranking applicants and then to lower ones based on their DOE. More the number of high ranking applicants, the slower will this cut-off-date move. This year there are more applicants with 65 points as compared to previous year and hence the difference. For instance, 08-Apr is the current cut-off at 65 points and say, 500 applicants from the 2613 occupation group are to be invited on 01-Nov. If, in the waiting list pool, there are, say, 500 applicants who filed their EOIs between 09-Apr to 11-Apr with 65 points, then the movement will be just 3 days and the next cut-off date would be 11-Apr; but if these 500 in the pool are spread over between 09-Apr to, say, 11-May; then the cut-off after 01-Nov round will be 11-May. Point being- it is all circumstantial: more the crowd, lesser will be the movement in this cut-off date. This year there is more crowd as compared to previous years, and hence the difference.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

icycool said:


> Thanks KeeDa for the quick reply. I am asking that in this financial year when 65 pointers were invited, EOI effect date was mentioned as 20th Jan 2017 but last round of last fin year they invited people with 65 points and EOI date of effect as 7th March 2017.
> My doubt here is, if people are invited based on EOI date of effect then why these people with EOI effect date as 20th Jan were not invited(they should get precedence over 65 pointers with 8th March EOI date of effect).
> That is the reason, I asked the question, whether EOI effect date does not change when EOI automatically increases total points for experience?


There were very few applicants between 20th Jan and 8th Mar. And those applicants mainly received 2nd invite as they have missed the 1st invite due to some reason. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

icycool said:


> Thanks KeeDa for the quick reply. I am asking that in this financial year when 65 pointers were invited, EOI effect date was mentioned as 20th Jan 2017 but last round of last fin year they invited people with 65 points and EOI date of effect as 7th March 2017.
> My doubt here is, if people are invited based on EOI date of effect then why these people with EOI effect date as 20th Jan were not invited(they should get precedence over 65 pointers with 8th March EOI date of effect).
> That is the reason, I asked the question, whether EOI effect date does not change when EOI automatically increases total points for experience?





KeeDa said:


> I still could not understand your doubt, but simply put, you cannot compare last years trends with this year. It mostly is an automated process: invitations are sent to highest ranking applicants and then to lower ones based on their DOE. More the number of high ranking applicants, the slower will this cut-off-date move. This year there are more applicants with 65 points as compared to previous year and hence the difference. For instance, 08-Apr is the current cut-off at 65 points and say, 500 applicants from the 2613 occupation group are to be invited on 01-Nov. If, in the waiting list pool, there are, say, 500 applicants who filed their EOIs between 09-Apr to 11-Apr with 65 points, then the movement will be just 3 days and the next cut-off date would be 11-Apr; but if these 500 in the pool are spread over between 09-Apr to, say, 11-May; then the cut-off after 01-Nov round will be 11-May. Point being- it is all circumstantial: more the crowd, lesser will be the movement in this cut-off date. This year there is more crowd as compared to previous years, and hence the difference.





arup.chaudhury said:


> There were very few applicants between 20th Jan and 8th Mar. And those applicants mainly received 2nd invite as they have missed the 1st invite due to some reason.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Oh! I think I understand now. See if what Arup said above clarifies your doubt.


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Yes
> 
> Before you suspend, keep the old PTE reference and change the date to 3 years from now so that the system never takes points from your total.
> 
> ...


Why would the system take points from my EOI if its suspended? 

"Before you suspend, keep the old PTE reference and change the date to 3 years from now so that the system never takes points from your total." Doing this would be wrong information, wont it?


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, the button appears only if a CO requests you for any document. Your application is a-ok. Nothing to worry about.


Thanks a lot, bro.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Need some genuine inputs as am fully confused.
I am currently in 457 visa and m plannin to apply dependent visa for my spouse as well as PR for both of us in december.
My confusion is do i need to do medicals for both dependent visa and dependent PR for my spouse separately?
the only reason is my spouse is in india and the medical center is 500 kms away in another state because of which i want to get the medicals done wen i am in india together.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Hi Arjun,
> 
> Yes, I'd suggest you do that.
> No problems if you and your wife do it from two different locations.



Hi i have submitted my Health Declaration. i m assuming they will assign me HAP id and then i need to select the place where i want to go for health examination?
Correct?

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hello folks.

Thank you for being super pro-active and kind. I have submitted by EOI for 189 in the ICT Business Analyst (261111) category with 75 points claim. What is the possibility of getting the invite on the round of 14th October? I assume this will be on a pro-rata basis too right?

Any guidance, direction is deeply appreciated!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Arjun13 said:


> Hi i have submitted my Health Declaration. i m assuming they will assign me HAP id and then i need to select the place where i want to go for health examination?
> Correct?
> 
> Regards,
> Arjun


I personally didn't do medicals before visa payment, so I don't know exactly how. But see if you get the information you seek here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

oz.productguy said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> Thank you for being super pro-active and kind. I have submitted by EOI for 189 in the ICT Business Analyst (261111) category with 75 points claim. What is the possibility of getting the invite on the round of 14th October? I assume this will be on a pro-rata basis too right?
> 
> Any guidance, direction is deeply appreciated!


You'll get it for sure on 18th October.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

*Thank you KeeDa bro! *

Are these invites sent out by CO's (humans) or does the EOI system pick the invitees based on the point + chronological date by when the EOI have been submitted?

Wondering since, the next round is on 18th Oct. So will the invites be received throughout the day or early?

(Itna wait to IIT ke result ka na kiya tha..... English: Didn't wait so much for the IIT result).:wacko:


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello Expats-

A quick question one of my friend is having total 10 year of experience and initial 2 years got deducted during ACS assessment so total experience is only now 8 years. But out of 8 he has worked for 1 year in Australia on 457 VISA for a Indian company. Can he claim 5 points for Australia and 15 points for total 8 year exp.

Please advise.


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi all

I applied for eoi with 75 points 189 and 80 points-190 on oct 11th. When can I expect an invite based on the trends?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

oz.productguy said:


> *Thank you KeeDa bro! *
> 
> Are these invites sent out by CO's (humans) or does the EOI system pick the invitees based on the point + chronological date by when the EOI have been submitted?
> 
> ...


it is a system automated process. 

The invites are based on:

Anzsco
Points
DOE


----------



## Vickey Al (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

I submitted my eoi on 4/09/17 as a business analyst. Now, i have got myself assessed as software engineer. Can i change my occupation in the eoi??

Thanks


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> it is a system automated process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. Appreciate your quick response mate !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Arjun13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i have submitted my Health Declaration. i m assuming they will assign me HAP id and then i need to select the place where i want to go for health examination?
> ...


You need to generate the HAPID yourself if you want to front load the medicals before lodging visa.
Once you fill info in health decl submit it then you can see links to launch emedical where you answer further qstns and generate hapid.


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi KeeDa ,

My DOE on EOI home page says 14 April 2017.

In the points breakdown pdf the DOE says 18 April 2017. 

Please suggest which will be the right DOE...?

I have 65 points for 261313.
Can I get invite in 18 October draw..


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

*A thought*

Hello,

I have been reading on this forum and other online sources that NSW and Victoria states are sending invitations on demand basis. I have been seeing very few invited till date in 
Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa	
NSW 58	
VIC 466
Total - 1378 (From 1st July - 31st Aug 2017)

Even I have seen very few pre-invite or sponsorship for 261313 (software engineer) job code. 

So I am wondering if these major states who are inviting the software engineers not having demand then what so far invited/granted (Invites: 2170/6202) PR holders will do once they land in either Sydney or Melbourne for example? 

How those will find a good job? For everyone like me this whole PR is a considerable investment (in terms of time, money (increasing year over year) and energy). So is it really worth?

Please help me to understand. 

Best Regards!


----------



## Ashmit (Oct 13, 2017)

*EOI vs ACS vs Actual Visa Application*

Hi,

I am applying for 189 visa and have a query on the same. 
I came to Australia in 8th July 2014 on 457 Visa on Deputation to Australian Sister concern of my Indian based company. After which I stayed in Australia for few days and went back to India. During my Stay in Australia I was paid salary in Australia from Australian Company. When I went back to India, I was paid salary in India and not in Australia. Till Oct' end, my total stay 2 months in Australia and around 2 months in Australia.

When I applied for ACS, I showed my employment start date as 8th July 2014 for Australian company till date. ACS also issued me letter showing my Australian from 8th July 2014.


I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 8th July 2017 providing me additional benefit of 5 points as my Experience as per ACS completed 3 Years.

I am expected to get the invite by next week, my query is DIBP going to consider my experience as per ACS or are they going to calculate till as per my stay in Australia. If it is as per my stay in Australia, is it going to be till date or EOI submission date.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

asifbahrian said:


> I have paid visa fee and uploaded all documents, a friend who got PR a few months ago is saying that I have to click "Documents Uploaded" button somewhere, after uploading all documents but I am unable to find it.
> 
> I suspect this button only appears when CO asks for any document but my friend is confident that it is there even the first time a candidate uploads document, even before CO is assigned. Following are two screenshots from my immiAccount. Can anyone help me?


i agree with your understanding on the issue


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

I too had a similar question. 

What I got to know that you should claim points according to your overseas exp and Aus exp. Any physical presence in Aus where you were paid in AUD cannot be counted under overseas exp. You might be denied visa if you fail to prove your overseas exp points and Aus exp points.

My case: Invited on 5th Sep. ACS assessed all my exp as Indian. Though I had stayed in Aus for 8 months. But potentially I cannot claim any points for those 8 months of Aus exp. Was falling sort of 55 days of overseas exp on 5th Sep. Letting this invitation expire and will wait for another invitation on same EOI and EOD.

Hope it clarifies.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ANAIN said:


> Hello Expats-
> 
> A quick question one of my friend is having total 10 year of experience and initial 2 years got deducted during ACS assessment so total experience is only now 8 years. But out of 8 he has worked for 1 year in Australia on 457 VISA for a Indian company. Can he claim 5 points for Australia and 15 points for total 8 year exp.
> 
> Please advise.


No. It would be 5 points for 1 year of Australian work experience and 10 for overseas work experience. Also, you don't really claim anything but simply input your dates and location and the EOI system automatically awards you these points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

spramod006 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I applied for eoi with 75 points 189 and 80 points-190 on oct 11th. When can I expect an invite based on the trends?
> 
> ...


In about 5 days from now. Why even bother about 190? Uncheck that option or if it is a separate EOI, withdraw it.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Ashmit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for 189 visa and have a query on the same.
> I came to Australia in 8th July 2014 on 457 Visa on Deputation to Australian Sister concern of my Indian based company. After which I stayed in Australia for few days and went back to India. During my Stay in Australia I was paid salary in Australia from Australian Company. When I went back to India, I was paid salary in India and not in Australia. Till Oct' end, my total stay 2 months in Australia and around 2 months in Australia.
> ...



SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
Index


What I got to know that you should claim points according to your overseas exp and Aus exp. Any physical presence in Aus where you were paid in AUD cannot be counted under overseas exp. You might be denied visa if you fail to prove your overseas exp points and Aus exp points.

My case: Invited on 5th Sep. ACS assessed all my exp as Indian. Though I had stayed in Aus for 8 months. But potentially I cannot claim any points for those 8 months of Aus exp. Was falling sort of 55 days of overseas exp on 5th Sep. Letting this invitation expire and will wait for another invitation on same EOI and EOD.

Hope it clarifies.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

harsm123 said:


> Hi KeeDa ,
> 
> My DOE on EOI home page says 14 April 2017.
> 
> ...


EoD on webpage is used. You can certainly get invited on 18th.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vickey Al said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my eoi on 4/09/17 as a business analyst. Now, i have got myself assessed as software engineer. Can i change my occupation in the eoi??
> 
> Thanks


IMO, file a new EOI with the new occupation otherwise your EOI DOE may remain the same (old) if points remain the same while your assessment date would be newer and it would look like you had filed the EOI before your assessment result.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harsm123 said:


> Hi KeeDa ,
> 
> My DOE on EOI home page says 14 April 2017.
> 
> ...


Ignore the pdf. DOE on the front screen/ web page is the right one.


----------



## Ashmit (Oct 13, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
> AND SHOW ME
> Index
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate for your quick reply. I am in Australia with Australian company on Deputation and ACS have also provided the Australian Experience.

As per ACS, my experience in Australia Starts at 9th July 2014
EOI Date: 9th July 2014.

As per this I am eligible for 3 years of Australian Exp and hence 5 points.
However I was not in Australia for about 2 months and not paid salary during that period. 

Till Oct 2017 my three years are complete in any case.
However If I get the invite next week, and submit the application, Will DIBP calculate my overseas exp as Difference between Overseas work Start Date(i.e. 9th July 2014) and EOI Start date(i.e. 9th July 2017) or It will be difference between Overseas work Start Date(i.e. 9th July 2014) and Application Submission date( i.e. Once I submit the application after receiving the invite).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amitsutar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been reading on this forum and other online sources that NSW and Victoria states are sending invitations on demand basis. I have been seeing very few invited till date in
> Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> ...


You are right in saying that they invite based on a foreseeable demand for those occupations in the state, but *after* having accounted for those migrating through other visa streams.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ashmit,

ACS clearly says in the result pdf that the assessment is given purely based on the claims you made (dates you input in their application and documents you submitted to them) and DIBP may have these claims verified themselves later during visa processing. ACS does not have access to your immigration records, DIBP does; so they would know that you should have split your work episode from Jul 2014 till date into 3 parts to add a 2 months separation from Australia and the system would have then awarded you the points accordingly.

Now your upcoming invitation on 18th of this month: Are these points already awarded, or you expect them to be awarded later towards the end of October?

If I were you, I would edit the EOI and split the employment to show 2 months separation and then let the system award you the additional points for onshore (Australian) experience based on this split. Its worth doing this and waiting 2 more months for an invitation rather than to get invited now especially in such borderline situations.


----------



## Ashmit (Oct 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Ashmit,
> 
> ACS clearly says in the result pdf that the assessment is given purely based on the claims you made (dates you input in their application and documents you submitted to them) and DIBP may have these claims verified themselves later during visa processing. ACS does not have access to your immigration records, DIBP does; so they would know that you should have split your work episode from Jul 2014 till date into 3 parts to add a 2 months separation from Australia and the system would have then awarded you the points accordingly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate.

I already completed three years last month but this is after EOI was submitted(i.e. 9th July 2017). EOI shows 5 points extra on the basis of information provided. 

I contacted one of the migration agents and he told me DIBP calculates the point till the date when they pick the application. If that's the case I am safe. However I am still not sure. What do you recommend?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ashmit said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> I already completed three years last month but this is after EOI was submitted(i.e. 9th July 2017). EOI shows 5 points extra on the basis of information provided.
> 
> I contacted one of the migration agents and he told me DIBP calculates the point till the date when they pick the application. If that's the case I am safe. However I am still not sure. What do you recommend?


Knowing that you came to Australia in July 2014 and now that you say that points for 3 years were awarded only last month, to me it sounds like the 2 months separation has already been accounted for then, no? because otherwise 3 years would have been in July 2017.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

We are on the same page. i have lodged my EOIs on June 12th Visa 189 at 65 points and Visa 190 at 70 points. Why are they playing around with our 190s. 70 points are more than enough to get an invitation.


----------



## Ashmit (Oct 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Knowing that you came to Australia in July 2014 and now that you say that points for 3 years were awarded only last month, to me it sounds like the 2 months separation has already been accounted for then, no? because otherwise 3 years would have been in July 2017.


When I say 3 years completed last month, I accounted for 2 years separation as well. Now, The challenge with ACS or EOI was that every month I was travelling to India, 15 days in Australia, 15 days in Australia. It was tough to articulate anyone with the dates. That's why I opted for 9th July 2014 as start date. My company also have given employment proof letter on the basis of the same.

I am apply for Systems Analyst(261112). I have current score of 70 including 5 points for Australian experience. If I withdraw and submit now it will another 6 months.

I am not sure what to do.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Jasmin Dcruz said:


> Hopefully, October brings us the much-awaited invites.


We are on the same page. i have lodged my EOIs on June 12th Visa 189 at 65 points and Visa 190 at 70 points. Why are they playing around with our 190s. 70 points are more than enough to get an invitation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ashmit said:


> When I say 3 years completed last month, I accounted for 2 years separation as well. Now, The challenge with ACS or EOI was that every month I was travelling to India, 15 days in Australia, 15 days in Australia. It was tough to articulate anyone with the dates. That's why I opted for 9th July 2014 as start date. My company also have given employment proof letter on the basis of the same.
> 
> I am apply for Systems Analyst(261112). I have current score of 70 including 5 points for Australian experience. If I withdraw and submit now it will another 6 months.
> 
> I am not sure what to do.


You don't have to withdraw, but split the period and add episodes to reflect your onshore and offshore stints so that the system calculates onshore work experience points correctly, and you said you have done that already (accounted for) so I don't see any problems with this.


----------



## Ashmit (Oct 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> You don't have to withdraw, but split the period and add episodes to reflect your onshore and offshore stints so that the system calculates onshore work experience points correctly, and you said you have done that already (accounted for) so I don't see any problems with this.



But I make any changes in EOI, wont the EOI start date be modified to modification date. Which will push the invite further to next year.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Ashmit said:


> But I make any changes in EOI, wont the EOI start date be modified to modification date. Which will push the invite further to next year.




I don’t think the start date is modified unless the points tally changes. It just says EOI updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ashmit said:


> But I make any changes in EOI, wont the EOI start date be modified to modification date. Which will push the invite further to next year.





oz.productguy said:


> I don’t think the start date is modified unless the points tally changes. It just says EOI updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. Since you said that the gaps have been accounted for and the points therefore have been rightfully claimed, there won't be any change in points and hence the EOI DOE won't change.


----------



## Ashmit (Oct 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Correct. Since you said that the gaps have been accounted for and the points therefore have been rightfully claimed, there won't be any change in points and hence the EOI DOE won't change.


The steps will be modify and Submit? Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Ashmit said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
> ...



Very straight forward - At the time of invite , you should have 3 years (3 * 365) days physical presence in Aus to claim points of 3 years of Aus exp.

Btw.- 3 years of AUS exp gives you 10 points and not 5 points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ashmit said:


> The steps will be modify and Submit? Correct me if I am wrong.


Yes. I think it is called "Update EOI" or "Edit EOI" right there on the front page. Use it to make changes and then the "Submit" button again to submit the changes.


----------



## Ashmit (Oct 13, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Very straight forward - At the time of invite , you should have 3 years (3 * 365) days physical presence in Aus to claim points of 3 years of Aus exp.
> 
> Btw.- 3 years of AUS exp gives you 10 points and not 5 points.


Is it at the time of submission of application or at the time of invite?


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Ignore the pdf. DOE on the front screen/ web page is the right one.


Thanks a lot for the response


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Ashmit said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Very straight forward - At the time of invite , you should have 3 years (3 * 365) days physical presence in Aus to claim points of 3 years of Aus exp.
> ...


Invite


----------



## Ashmit (Oct 13, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Invite


Thanks Mate. Also tell me one more thing, In my scenario there will be a difference in Experience as per ACS and The EOI submission. ACS showing more experience and EOI showing less experience. Is it fine?


----------



## Ashmit (Oct 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Correct. Since you said that the gaps have been accounted for and the points therefore have been rightfully claimed, there won't be any change in points and hence the EOI DOE won't change.



Thanks Mate. Also tell me one more thing, In my scenario there will be a difference in Experience as per ACS and The EOI submission. ACS showing more experience and EOI showing less experience. Is it fine?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ashmit said:


> Thanks Mate. Also tell me one more thing, In my scenario there will be a difference in Experience as per ACS and The EOI submission. ACS showing more experience and EOI showing less experience. Is it fine?


Yes, should be fine. Sometimes people deliberately mark ACS certified experience as irrelevant in the EOI so as to not claim points from a certain employment/ episode and we've seen there have not been any problems due to this. Underclaiming is fine, overclaiming is not.


----------



## agentk9000 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello experts, I applied 9/28/17 with 60 points as a Registered Nurse (Mental Health). Any sense of if/when I might get an invite?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No. It would be 5 points for 1 year of Australian work experience and 10 for overseas work experience. Also, you don't really claim anything but simply input your dates and location and the EOI system automatically awards you these points.


Thanks KeeDa


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> You need to generate the HAPID yourself if you want to front load the medicals before lodging visa.
> Once you fill info in health decl submit it then you can see links to launch emedical where you answer further qstns and generate hapid.


Hey, status is application submitted. I dont see any link for emedical or so.


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Arjun13 said:


> Hey, status is application submitted. I dont see any link for emedical or so.


This is what i found on border.gov

If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.

Please make sure that you first read the information available on the My Health Declarations support page to check that it is appropriate for you to complete health examinations prior to lodging your visa application.
You lodge your My Health Declarations form online
We determine whether health examinations are required
You are directed to eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
You download an eMedical Referral letter
You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
You attend your appointment and take your eMedical Referral letter with you
The clinic locates your case in eMedical using the HAP ID
Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits your case
Your health case is cleared within in minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
You lodge a visa application and provide your HAP ID in your visa application
We confirm that you have completed the correct health examinations and continue processing your visa application.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Need some genuine inputs as am fully confused.
I am currently in 457 visa and m plannin to apply dependent visa for my spouse as well as PR for both of us in december.
My confusion is do i need to do medicals for both dependent visa and dependent PR for my spouse separately?
the only reason is my spouse is in india and the medical center is 500 kms away in another state because of which i want to get the medicals done wen i am in india together.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

agentk9000 said:


> Hello experts, I applied 9/28/17 with 60 points as a Registered Nurse (Mental Health). Any sense of if/when I might get an invite?


Hi, I have same point with you summites eoi on 9/29/17, I think we still have no chance in the coming round, when we will be invited depends on the quota in Nov, so if you can increase your point, just try your best while you are waiting. Good luck to both of us!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

oz.productguy said:


> I don’t think the start date is modified unless the points tally changes. It just says EOI updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thats right. DOE changes when points do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

I wanted to check if there are any chances of me getting an invite for Visa application in the next round on 18th Oct or on 1st Nov? my details are below

ANZSCO - 261111
DOE - 12 OCT 17
189 score - 70
190 score - 75

Any guidance will be helpful. 

Thanks.


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to check if there are any chances of me getting an invite for Visa application in the next round on 18th Oct or on 1st Nov? my details are below
> 
> ...




I’m in a similar situation.. I guess wel get it in 18th round from what Ppl have told me n what I’ve read in the forum. :fingerscrossed:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to check if there are any chances of me getting an invite for Visa application in the next round on 18th Oct or on 1st Nov? my details are below
> 
> ...



Cutoff DOE for last round (04/10/17) was 04/07/2017 for 70 pointers.

So there is a 3 month backlog to be invited before your DOE. 
Not sure how many invites are issued each round (which would affect your invitation time), but I'd assume in the worst case scenario you would have to wait another 3 months.


----------



## ankitm1702 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Guys

By when we can start expecting the invites for the 18th October invite round is it only on 18th October or can it come before and after that as well, also do we get an email once we get an invite or we have to check our skill select inbox


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Cutoff DOE for last round (04/10/17) was 04/07/2017 for 70 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you know the cutoff for 75 pointers ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

spramod006 said:


> I’m in a similar situation.. I guess wel get it in 18th round from what Ppl have told me n what I’ve read in the forum. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have similar timelines. Fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

spramod006 said:


> Do you know the cutoff for 75 pointers ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since the cutoff is for 70 pointers, this means 75 pointers should get invited directly the next round after EOI submission.


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for note! It makes sense.



KeeDa said:


> You are right in saying that they invite based on a foreseeable demand for those occupations in the state, but *after* having accounted for those migrating through other visa streams.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

ankitm1702 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> By when we can start expecting the invites for the 18th October invite round is it only on 18th October or can it come before and after that as well, also do we get an email once we get an invite or we have to check our skill select inbox


It is 12 AM Sydney Time on 18th Oct. Like, if you are based in India then the invite time would be 6:30 PM on 17th Oct and should be over within 10 mins to 15 mins. And you will have both email and skillselect entry. If due to any reason the email is delayed then you can confirm from skillselect. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

hope1092 said:


> Hi, I have same point with you summites eoi on 9/29/17, I think we still have no chance in the coming round, when we will be invited depends on the quota in Nov, so if you can increase your point, just try your best while you are waiting. Good luck to both of us!




Even I had applied for Registered Nurse(NEC) on 14th July, though I haven’t received yet. If 1750 was continued for this month, we might have received invitation by 2nd round of October. However, current 1250 makes us to wait for unknown period. Assume invitations caps get increased once again for November to at least 1800, we can expect by first round of December. Otherwise, we won’t be invited till first round of april 2018. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

arup.chaudhury said:


> It is 12 AM Sydney Time on 18th Oct. Like, if you are based in India then the invite time would be 6:30 PM on 17th Oct and should be over within 10 mins to 15 mins. And you will have both email and skillselect entry. If due to any reason the email is delayed then you can confirm from skillselect.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




I believe since it’s system generated, all the invites may go out max by 20 past 12 AM on 18 October 2017, Sydney Time. 

Wishing all of you all the very best. May this be a gift before the auspicious days ahead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> hope1092 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have same point with you summites eoi on 9/29/17, I think we still have no chance in the coming round, when we will be invited depends on the quota in Nov, so if you can increase your point, just try your best while you are waiting. Good luck to both of us!
> ...


Yup, the number of invitation really affect us(non pro rata)... since you submitted in July, there is a great chance once they increase the number of invitation! I think they will tell the amount of invitation next week in the second round report. Wish there will be an increase! Finger cross~~


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Aaja re aaja re o mere invite aa ja dil ki pyas bhuja re ooo oooo


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Kundu13 said:


> Aaja re aaja re o mere invite aa ja dil ki pyas bhuja re ooo oooo


  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone thinks 60 points holder will start to get invitation for 18th Oct round?
waiting 189 invite for my brother and info as below. Any expert can estimate the chance for him?

ANZSCO : 342313 (Non pro rata Occupation)
DOE: 12th Sept 2017
Total point: 60


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

Advanced wishes to all those expecting the invite this draw...
Hoping to see it move faster in the upcoming draws...

Happy Diwali to all...

Regards
Kaushik


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

All the best to all who are expecting invitation today! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

All the best for people who are waiting for invitation...


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

DOE : 6th April 17 / 65 points / 263111

Expecting invitation in November rounds..


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

I just hope there is good movement for 263111 code...it has been really slow....God knows when April invites will start...Fingers Crossed.

All the best to all who are expecting invite today.

Please keep updating the thread.

Cheers and Good luck


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

All the best for everyone expecting invitation tonight. Hope November and December will have 3 rounds or increase in number of invitations.

--------------------------------------------------------
Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE 10 points (12th Sept)
Exp 10 points
Total 65 Points

ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)--->(quota over)
Invitation :


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Nava_babu said:


> All the best for everyone expecting invitation tonight. Hope November and December will have 3 rounds or increase in number of invitations.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> Code 261311 Analyst Programmer
> ...


November will definitely have 3 rounds and December will have 2 rounds. The invitation round happens on every alternate Wednesday. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> November will definitely have 3 rounds and December will have 2 rounds. The invitation round happens on every alternate Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Love you so much :grouphug: These kinds of words really motivating. Lets hope for the same.

--------------------------------------------------------
Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE 10 points (12th Sept)
Exp 10 points
Total 65 Points

ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)--->(quota over)
Invitation :


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Nava_babu said:


> arup.chaudhury said:
> 
> 
> > November will definitely have 3 rounds and December will have 2 rounds. The invitation round happens on every alternate Wednesday.
> ...



By when are looking for an invite if your DOE is 15 sep


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> By when are looking for an invite if your DOE is 15 sep


If you are talking about 2613 with 65 points then maybe between February to March 2018. Currently there is a movement of 10 days (average) per invite. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Only 20 mins to go. 

Best of luck for all the aspirants and please do post here. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Good luck guyz

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Any update buddies?


----------



## m7singh (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone got invitation yet?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Guys, update please.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

huh? Its already 10 minutes past 00:00. No updates yet?


----------



## shadabkhaniet (Jan 9, 2017)

What's happening 

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Where is everyone??? Please update guys...


----------



## m7singh (Nov 28, 2013)

Invited - 70 points (261111 system analyst)
DOE - 14th July


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

<delete please>


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

m7singh said:


> Invited - 70 points (261111 system analyst)
> DOE - 14th July


Congrats:rockon:


----------



## alt86 (Jan 7, 2017)

invited. 22 apr, 65pt, 233512

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

MyImmitracker is getting updated slowly

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

m7singh said:


> Invited - 70 points (261111 system analyst)
> DOE - 14th July


Congrats man!


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

alt86 said:


> invited. 22 apr, 65pt, 233512
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

I wonder if the invites are coming slow or people are updating slow! Normally by this time, I would have expected at least 10 people telling about their invites.


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Guys - any update of 261313?


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

No updates till now, its scary !


----------



## mansoor.sarfraz (Aug 26, 2017)

*Recieved invitation*

Hi,

I have recieved invitation for "Sofware Enigneer" profession, My DOE was 12-04-2017


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

mansoor.sarfraz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recieved invitation for "Sofware Enigneer" profession, My DOE was 12-04-2017


Congrats bro


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

mansoor.sarfraz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recieved invitation for "Sofware Enigneer" profession, My DOE was 12-04-2017


Congrats Mansoor Bhai


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

mansoor.sarfraz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recieved invitation for "Sofware Enigneer" profession, My DOE was 12-04-2017


Thanks for the update and congrats man!


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Does anyone has the link where DIBP put in issues that needs to be published? 

Something strange is happening, everything is very slow. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

muralipte20 said:


> I wonder if the invites are coming slow or people are updating slow! Normally by this time, I would have expected at least 10 people telling about their invites.


I totally agree with you. Its almost 25 minutes and the group seems to be silent...Normally it would be endless invite updates and messages of congrats pouring in...Tony would be addressed for updates and people like me hoping for a miracle for my code to move a bit faster...

Dont know what's happening this time


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Invite received. 

2611111
Points: 75


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> Congrats bro


Congratulations buddy, what was ur point score

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

oz.productguy said:


> Invite received.
> 
> 2611111
> Points: 75
> ...


Congrats bro!!


----------



## istokwa (Aug 7, 2017)

INVITED!!!
189 = 70 pts
233914


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

HamSa00 said:


> Congrats bro!!




Thank you buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

mansoor.sarfraz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recieved invitation for "Sofware Enigneer" profession, My DOE was 12-04-2017


Congratulationss. What was ur points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Does anyone has the link where DIBP put in issues that needs to be published?
> 
> Something strange is happening, everything is very slow.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Nothing happened, DIBP just become smarter.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

meldney said:


> Nothing happened, DIBP just become smarter.


I agree. Noticed that invites this fiscal year is more controlled than last fiscal year.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Heprex said:


> I agree. Noticed that invites this fiscal year is more controlled than last fiscal year.


They are now being more careful about the fakes.


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> I totally agree with you. Its almost 25 minutes and the group seems to be silent...Normally it would be endless invite updates and messages of congrats pouring in...Tony would be addressed for updates and people like me hoping for a miracle for my code to move a bit faster...
> 
> Dont know what's happening this time


I second you ..seriously there is no update on immitracker for 65 - 261313 at all.
is Diwali a reason?


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Guys! After spending long tension filled 1 years today I am blessed with the 189 invitation.
ANZSCO: 261312
DOE: 12/04/1987
Points:65
Invitation date: 18/10/2017
Cheers everyone.


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

meldney said:


> They are now being more careful about the fakes.


Just wondering how could someone create a fake account, in spite of entering English & skill assessment id


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Arjun13 said:


> I second you ..seriously there is no update on immitracker for 65 - 261313 at all.
> is Diwali a reason?


No clue...but hoping that this Diwali brings more reasons of happiness :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Remo.paudel (Sep 6, 2017)

I had sumitted my eoi on 60 points on july 18 on chef 351311,, 
Anybody have any idea how long do i have to wait ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

There was some software issue that had caused already lodged EOIs to stay at INVITED status (*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-even-after-applying-visa.html#post13441434*) and since this afternoon they were being corrected (manually I suppose: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1-189-invite-how-proceed-79.html#post13441258*) and being updated to LODGED so that those beyond 60 days since last invited do not get counted again today.

I suspect this issue may have lead them to decide to send out less invitations today (perhaps to high pointers only).

I am not sure though. Let us wait for an official statement from them.



meldney said:


> They are now being more careful about the fakes.


Yes, this reason cannot be ruled out either.


----------



## ashish0523 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Expat

How much I need to wait for invitation 
Details 

65 : 189 
70 : 190

EOI Submitted : 2 Oct

Software engineer 

Exp 15
Age 25
Education 15
English 10

Kindly advise


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

ashish0523 said:


> Hi Expat
> 
> How much I need to wait for invitation
> Details
> ...



Answer depends on today's invitation. Hope for best. Lets wait to hear from people who got invitation. Guys, please update for 2613**

--------------------------------------------------------
Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE 10 points (12th Sept)
Exp 10 points
Total 65 Points

ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)--->(quota over)
Invitation : :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Arjun13 said:


> I second you ..seriously there is no update on immitracker for 65 - 261313 at all.
> is Diwali a reason?


recent months have been quiet... there are few updates now, but not as much.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Guys! After spending long tension filled 1 years today I am blessed with the 189 invitation.
> ANZSCO: 261312
> DOE: 12/04/1987
> Points:65
> ...


Congrats!
I think your DOE is 12/04/2017 instead of 1987
2613 is at 12/04 now


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveen10046 said:


> Just wondering how could someone create a fake account, in spite of entering English & skill assessment id


i dont think there are many fakes anyhow...


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

As per immi, 2613 stands at 15/04/2017.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

even here, so few reports of itas... very quiet period.


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys! After spending long tension filled 1 years today I am blessed with the 189 invitation.
> ...


Corrected bro. That's my husband's birthday. The year came out wrongly.


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all 
Any update on 254499?


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

now its showinh 15/04/2017 doe 261313


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

Got the Invite Today. EOI :- 9th April,


----------



## walawee (Sep 25, 2017)

got my invite.

233411 (Electronics Engineer)
EOI - 189 | 65 | Lodged 12-Sept-2017 |


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> Hi all
> Any update on 254499?


No update on Immitracker yet for this code


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

14 April 261313 65 points invited.. All the best to all..!!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Anyone after 3rd March 2017 EOI got invited for 263111???? Please update


----------



## new_guy (Sep 11, 2017)

DOE: 14th April 2017
261313
65 points
Invited today


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi, any 65 or even 60 points non pro rata?


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

new_guy said:


> DOE: 14th April 2017
> 261313
> 65 points
> Invited today


Its 15th april as of now for 65- 261313.
seems it got stuck at 15th. 

Regards,
Arjun
65- 261313 / 25th April


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Arjun13 said:


> new_guy said:
> 
> 
> > DOE: 14th April 2017
> ...



Guys its really disappointing the movement for 261313 is very slow for 65 pointers. It has droped to 6 days which is very slow . This mean it may take 4 to 5 rounds to clear one month back log. With this slow movement i dont expect my invite this year although my DOE is july 3


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

tdd123123 said:


> Arjun13 said:
> 
> 
> > new_guy said:
> ...


Wait for the official results.


----------



## abuzerkadu (Sep 17, 2017)

How long does it take for immiaccount to get updated ? 
Till about 1 hour back there was no update as informed by my agent. 
Occupation code 233512
65 points 
Initial date of submission 28 Mar 2017 
Date last submitted 24 Jul 2017 
Single EOI submitted for 189 and 190 
Then updated twice in the meantime with no change in points. 
Not sure if I can expect any invite now. 
Still hopeful though for some miracle.....


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Got invite today. 261111 code, 75 points


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> Got invite today. 261111 code, 75 points


Eoi file date?

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Any last update on 261313 cutoff?


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Last week. 



vkbaghel said:


> Eoi file date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> Guys its really disappointing the movement for 261313 is very slow for 65 pointers. It has droped to 6 days which is very slow . This mean it may take 4 to 5 rounds to clear one month back log. With this slow movement i dont expect my invite this year although my DOE is july 3


The 1st invite for code 2613 for 65 point this year moved by 11 days then 10 days then 9 days and now 7 days (not even 8 days). God knows where it is heading...  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepydv (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi All, 

Can someone help with my query. My query is, on 30th oct my relevant experience will be 8 years. Should I update my EOI to change my points from 65 to 70? People with 70 score are getting invites within a month. Do I need to update my ACS also before updating EOI form. 

I filed my EOI on 22nd aug with 65 points for 261313. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

I do not think you need to update the EOI. I think the points automatically change with respect to work exp. Other can vouch for it better.



sundeepydv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone help with my query. My query is, on 30th oct my relevant experience will be 8 years. Should I update my EOI to change my points from 65 to 70? People with 70 score are getting invites within a month. Do I need to update my ACS also before updating EOI form.
> 
> ...


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

I see every one chevks on immi travker how can i check that do i need to hv login id for immi whats the link for immi


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Tony, Keeda, Sultan and other experts - today's results are really disappointing one. I need your help in predicting chances of getting invitation. Will I receive invitation by Mar 2018 my doe is 1st June 2017?

Kindly share your opinion.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Arjun13 said:


> Its 15th april as of now for 65- 261313.
> seems it got stuck at 15th.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Hi ,
I am just wondering from where we get this data and these dates. In below link details get updated quite late after a week or so -
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/04-October-2017-Round-Results.aspx

And in this link 2613 is showing up 8th April. So how come people got this details of 15th April?

Regards,
Raman


----------



## Farhan-khan (Sep 6, 2017)

Anyone have some updates on non pro rata? 


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

raman2017 said:


> Hi ,
> I am just wondering from where we get this data and these dates. In below link details get updated quite late after a week or so -
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/04-October-2017-Round-Results.aspx
> 
> ...


From Immitracker


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Any update on PRO RATA ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

hi go to immitracker


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Received my invitation today morning 

70 points. EOI updated two weeks back from 60 points to 70 points.


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

*Chemical engineer*

has anyone received invitation with 65 pionts for Chemical Engineer?


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Guys

Received the invitation this morning.

Non pro rata: ICT Security Specialist
DOE: 25.09.2017 with 65 points

Thank you all so much for the advices and the support. And good luck to you all.


----------



## hiuchang (Sep 25, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> Received my invitation today morning
> 
> 70 points. EOI updated two weeks back from 60 points to 70 points.


Congrats mate!


----------



## thede3jay (Oct 17, 2017)

Girlfriend got invitation just after midnight.

70 points - Updated EOI (from 60 - bumped up due to new PTE results) at 8pm the night before - meaning that immigration gave an invitation after only four hours!


----------



## thede3jay (Oct 17, 2017)

thede3jay said:


> Girlfriend got invitation just after midnight.
> 
> 70 points - Updated EOI (from 60 - bumped up due to new PTE results) at 8pm the night before - meaning that immigration gave an invitation after only four hours!


Oh and to top it all off, she managed to get PTE scores of 90/90/90/90
(You can imagine how happy we are now!)


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Have anyone received invitation on 261313 with 65 points? Any update plz. Thanks


----------



## MIGRATOR7799 (Jul 18, 2017)

Got invited with 65 points for 261313. EOI submitted 10th April 2017. 

Thanks,
M.


----------



## sundeepydv (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks Whitenoise.

In my ACS current experience is counted as relevant but out of my total experience of close to 8 years, 1 year of experience in past is not relevant to the nominated occupation. So when I filed EOI I provided same information. Will that 1year be counted when calculating points or not? 



whitenoise said:


> I do not think you need to update the EOI. I think the points automatically change with respect to work exp. Other can vouch for it better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rampraba (Jul 10, 2016)

Invited today.... 70 points


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Are people still getting invitation?


----------



## hiuchang (Sep 25, 2017)

MIGRATOR7799 said:


> Got invited with 65 points for 261313. EOI submitted 10th April 2017.
> 
> Thanks,
> M.


Great!


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> Got invite today. 261111 code, 75 points


Congrats!. All the best for the visa grant application. 

For all grant aspirants, do you intend to do medical from My Health Declaration prior to visa application?


----------



## mojazz (Mar 9, 2017)

*Got invited*

Hello all,
Got invited for 70 points.

But I have few set of questions for submitting documents for visa.

I just need some detail information on this as this is critical phase..

Applicant documents:

I can able to provide all the required documents but I have lot of doubts on Skilled Employment proof.

Rule states:
_proof that in the 10 years before you were invited to apply for the visa, you worked full time in in your skilled nominated occupation:
payslips that cover the period of employment claimed
contracts, tax returns, group certificates and superannuation documents
employment references
any other documents relating to your employment history that you provided for your skills assessment._

Ques: 1. Do I need to submit all the above documents?
2. Payslip for all the nine years experience or only few payslips in every company?

_Employment references - states that it should be from Employer with salary , duties and responsibilities._ - We know that most of the Indian companies don't provide this by their company norms.

3. Can I provide the same reference which i have provided for ACS ?(this reference is from third party which doesn't contain salary but all other things are there)
4. Also Can I submit promotion letter(salary states) and relieving letter to support this?
5. Any other document required?

Please give me the detailed answer to this as this may help for my smooth process. I have waited for almost a year and I don't want to waste this.

Thanks & Regards
Mohan D


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mregmi said:


> Are people still getting invitation?


they keep reporting, invites happen right after midnight.


----------



## Khushsingh (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi all , can some one tell why invitations again came back to 1000 per round in october ?


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

mojazz said:


> Hello all,
> Got invited for 70 points.
> 
> But I have few set of questions for submitting documents for visa.
> ...



1) You can submit initial 6 months salary slips and rest you can submit on quarterly basis.
---- IT returns/Tax documents are important , you can add them to make your case more strong, they are recommended, you can add form 16 also for better results.
provide as much documents related to your employment, superannuation documents, reference letters, Increment/Promotion letters/Appraisal Letters/Joining letter/Appointment letter collect as much information as you collect to make your case strong so that theres a chance of Direct grant.

2) No its not necessary to attach all 9 years payslips , you can provide them quarterly too.(As earlier said, if you can arrange all, then go for it)

3) Yes you can submit that document as a reference which you'd submitted during ACS, but remember, don't forget to explain your reference your roles and responsibilities. So if in case he gets contacted, nothing bad happens.

4 & 5) Yes you have to attach Promotion letters, off course relieving letter if u'd switched the company and any other documents which supports your employment.

I wish you All the best for documentation... Hope You get speedy Grant..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

austaspirant said:


> Hi Tony, Keeda, Sultan and other experts - today's results are really disappointing one. I need your help in predicting chances of getting invitation. Will I receive invitation by Mar 2018 my doe is 1st June 2017?
> 
> Kindly share your opinion.


Yes, very disappointing indeed. But for 2613 we know that the movement has been more or less the same- an average of 8 days of movement each round and it stands somewhere around 16 April. If this trend is to continue, then you are about 46 days into the backlog pool which should take approximately 6 more rounds. So, yes, end of March or early April is when you can expect, but I also fear that like every year, towards the end of FY (or as occupation ceiling is closer to diminishing), the cut-off rises to 70+ and if this happens before you are invited, then it would be sometime in August or September 2018 that you should be invited (because immediately after reopening in the new FY, expect the cut-off to stay at 70+ for a month or two at least).


----------



## mankman (Jul 5, 2017)

Apr 17th 2017 EOI 65 points 261312 Developer Prog ... INVITED


----------



## Gbulani (Jul 9, 2017)

Finally some good news


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

mankman said:


> Apr 17th 2017 EOI 65 points 261312 Developer Prog ... INVITED


Amazing! Is this confirmed news? Or is that you who got 189 invite?

Many congratulations!!


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

mankman said:


> Apr 17th 2017 EOI 65 points 261312 Developer Prog ... INVITED


Thank God man, your comment is a life saver. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

mankman said:


> Apr 17th 2017 EOI 65 points 261312 Developer Prog ... INVITED


Congratz man..
means 8 days moved. isn't it?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, very disappointing indeed. But for 2613 we know that the movement has been more or less the same- an average of 8 days of movement each round and it stands somewhere around 16 April. If this trend is to continue, then you are about 46 days into the backlog pool which should take approximately 6 more rounds. So, yes, end of March or early April is when you can expect, but I also fear that like every year, towards the end of FY (or as occupation ceiling is closer to diminishing), the cut-off rises to 70+ and if this happens before you are invited, then it would be sometime in August or September 2018 that you should be invited (because immediately after reopening in the new FY, expect the cut-off to stay at 70+ for a month or two at least).


Thank you Keeda for your expert opinion; however, if it would be 6-7 more rounds then I believe 3 rounds in November + 2 rounds of December + 2 rounds of Jan, hence, may be I can receive invitation in Jan. Please correct me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

arup.chaudhury said:


> The 1st invite for code 2613 for 65 point this year moved by 11 days then 10 days then 9 days and now 7 days (not even 8 days). God knows where it is heading...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk





austaspirant said:


> Thank you Keeda for your expert opinion; however, if it would be 6-7 more rounds then I believe 3 rounds in November + 2 rounds of December + 2 rounds of Jan, hence, may be I can receive invitation in Jan. Please correct me. :fingerscrossed:


I remember my friend lodging EOI in May 2015 and he got invited in August 2015 for 65 points in 2613 category which is around 3 months.
Fast forward 2 years and it’s 8+ months.

I guess the primary reason is due to US locking down on H1B leading to many of them trying for Australia now. But I sincerely hope there are no fake applicants in 2613 category as well.

I am hoping to get invited by end of this year.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

mankman said:


> Apr 17th 2017 EOI 65 points 261312 Developer Prog ... INVITED


We hope this is true and not like those trolls during last round, where fake invite dates were posted by few. Thanks for sharing if this is genuine.. Appreciate it.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I remember my friend lodging EOI in May 2015 and he got invited in August 2015 for 65 points in 2613 category which is around 3 months.
> Fast forward 2 years and it’s 8+ months.
> 
> I guess the primary reason is due to US locking down on H1B leading to many of them trying for Australia now. But I sincerely hope there are no fake applicants in 2613 category as well.
> ...


Dear Bala, what is your doe in June?


----------



## ashish0523 (Jan 19, 2014)

For 261313

If my DOE is 2 Oct 65 points.. 

Does it mean invite will not be before May 2018?


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

mankman said:


> Apr 17th 2017 EOI 65 points 261312 Developer Prog ... INVITED


*Please avoid circulating fake news!!* People with EOI dated 16th April are still waiting to get invited.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

austaspirant said:


> Thank you Keeda for your expert opinion; however, if it would be 6-7 more rounds then I believe 3 rounds in November + 2 rounds of December + 2 rounds of Jan, hence, may be I can receive invitation in Jan. Please correct me. :fingerscrossed:


Absolutely! You are right.


----------



## ashish0523 (Jan 19, 2014)

ashish0523 said:


> For 261313
> 
> If my DOE is 2 Oct 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190..
> 
> Does it mean invite will not be before May 2018 ?


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

austaspirant said:


> Dear Bala, what is your doe in June?


It’s 26th June.


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all
I have submitted my EOI on 12 July for 254499 registered nurse nec with 60 points, have another EOI for 190 NSW with 65 points, my visa expires on 10th of December, no invitation yet. I am not sure what to do now, any suggestion will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> Hi all
> I have submitted my EOI on 12 July for 254499 registered nurse nec with 60 points, have another EOI for 190 NSW with 65 points, my visa expires on 10th of December, no invitation yet. I am not sure what to do now, any suggestion will be appreciated.
> Thanks




Go for NAATI mate if you haven’t done it. There is no chance to get invited before December unless invitations caps get increased to 1800 per round. I have been waiting for same occupation as like yours and DOE is 14th July. I have done detailed research through agent that we will be invited on 2nd round of April if caps doesn’t increase to 1800 for min 3- 4 rounds. Better you go for extra 5 points, which will guarantee you invitation within a month. All the best mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abuzerkadu (Sep 17, 2017)

How will I come to know if I am invited or not ? Agent has no updates yet and the office closed by then. I have no means to check or confirm. After any round, how long after does immiaccount get updated and invitation emails sent out ?
Should I still be hopeful?


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Mregmi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> It’s 26th June.


Okay. By when you are expecting your invitation based on the current trend?


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Whats the doe for non pro rata?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > Go for NAATI mate if you haven?t done it. There is no chance to get invited before December unless invitations caps get increased to 1800 per round. I have been waiting for same occupation as like yours and DOE is 14th July. I have done detailed research through agent that we will be invited on 2nd round of April if caps doesn?t increase to 1800 for min 3- 4 rounds. Better you go for extra 5 points, which will guarantee you invitation within a month. All the best mate.
> ...


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Mregmi said:
> 
> 
> > Ramramram222 said:
> ...


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

austaspirant said:


> Okay. By when you are expecting your invitation based on the current trend?


December 2017 or January 2018.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> austaspirant said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. By when you are expecting your invitation based on the current trend?
> ...



Hi Bala it seems we are on same boat my DOE is 3 july 2017 but i am not expecting it will be invited by jan as the current trend of clearing backlog is very slow 7 days which is too slow we are close to 70 days of backlog which means another 10 rounds which mean 5 months , so i am not very hopefull now if this fiscal year we will get invited, 

Can you share ur wats app no please


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

Got invite .. DOE 11Oct.. 263111 75 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakriti (Apr 7, 2016)

I am sailing in the same boat, the agent is on vacations and there's no way I can check if I got the invite or not 
DOE-14th April
Score-65(261313)

Can anyone suggest is there a way out where I can check if I got the invite or not?


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

Aakriti said:


> I am sailing in the same boat, the agent is on vacations and there's no way I can check if I got the invite or not
> DOE-14th April
> Score-65(261313)
> 
> Can anyone suggest is there a way out where I can check if I got the invite or not?


Havent you received an email yet?


----------



## Aakriti (Apr 7, 2016)

My agent is on vacation till the weekend I called her but she said she is not having email access and its her email id that's updated on my application so I don't know how to check if I got the email or not.

She will not share my password however I have an option to reset the same for my EOI but am not sure if that will help to check the status or not. Also if there any other way I can check for my status.


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

Invited 

My Agent just called me and informed me about my invitation in 189

Thank you everyone.. This forum has been a great help


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

Aakriti said:


> My agent is on vacation till the weekend I called her but she said she is not having email access and its her email id that's updated on my application so I don't know how to check if I got the email or not.
> 
> She will not share my password however I have an option to reset the same for my EOI but am not sure if that will help to check the status or not. Also if there any other way I can check for my status.


Whats your EOI date and code ?


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

dip102p said:


> Invited
> 
> My Agent just called me and informed me about my invitation in 189
> 
> Thank you everyone.. This forum has been a great help


What is your exact EOI submission date in April? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

dip102p said:


> Invited
> 
> My Agent just called me and informed me about my invitation in 189
> 
> Thank you everyone.. This forum has been a great help


Congrats  Whats your DOE?


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> What is your exact EOI submission date in April?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I dont know the exact EOI submission date. Its roughly 15 or 16th April.


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

Aakriti said:


> I am sailing in the same boat, the agent is on vacations and there's no way I can check if I got the invite or not
> DOE-14th April
> Score-65(261313)
> 
> Can anyone suggest is there a way out where I can check if I got the invite or not?


You Should have surely got an Invite. As my EOI submission date was either 15 or 16 April.


----------



## abuzerkadu (Sep 17, 2017)

My agent screwed up my case. Initially the Effective Date was 28 Mar. Then because of Victoria state nomination it became 12 Apr. 
When that came out negative, he again updated the EOI to 189 only and the effective date became 24 July. 
And all the while I was assuming my Effective Date to be 28 Mar. 
No intimation of any invite yet which means I am screwed for few months more. 

Occupation 2335 
Points 65


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Any one got invitation on Chemical Engineer(233111)? on 18th October 2017.

Code 233111 Chemical Engineer 
Age 25 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points
Experience 10 points
Total 60 Points
EOI Submiited for 189 18TH September 2017
Waiting for invitation


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

abuzerkadu said:


> My agent screwed up my case. Initially the Effective Date was 28 Mar. Then because of Victoria state nomination it became 12 Apr.
> When that came out negative, he again updated the EOI to 189 only and the effective date became 24 July.
> And all the while I was assuming my Effective Date to be 28 Mar.
> No intimation of any invite yet which means I am screwed for few months more.
> ...


Adding or removing a state nomination shouldn't impact the DOE as far as I know... please confirm this from other people as well. The DOE doesnt get changed unless there is an increase in your points.


----------



## abuzerkadu (Sep 17, 2017)

farahnisar said:


> Adding or removing a state nomination shouldn't impact the DOE as far as I know... please confirm this from other people as well. The DOE doesnt get changed unless there is an increase in your points.


That's what I thought so too. Even confirmed on the forum and also with ISCAH. 
But I haven't received any intimation yet from my agent. If anything was to have happened, it should have by now. 
Lost hopes of securing any invitation now. Assuming the DOE has now changed to 24 July. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepydv (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi All,

I reached out to ACS and got some more details, this is what has happened. If you are not employed in Australia and you bachelors is not from Australia in that case ACS ignores your first 2 years of experience saying this is to make you eligible. So in my ACS they have said my experience instead of Dec 2009 should be counted from Dec 2011 “Skill Level Requirement Met Date”.

So when i file EOI should i count this experience or not in calculating points? If i count then this Dec 2017 i will have 8 years of experience which will fetch me extra 5 points, if not then i will have to live with 65 points And wait till 2018 May/June for invite. 

Anyone can share their experience on this? Thanks :fingerscrossed:






sundeepydv said:


> Thanks Whitenoise.
> 
> In my ACS current experience is counted as relevant but out of my total experience of close to 8 years, 1 year of experience in past is not relevant to the nominated occupation. So when I filed EOI I provided same information. Will that 1year be counted when calculating points or not?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

You can claim the experience only after “Skill Level Requirement Met Date”. The experience before that time shall be checked as "irrelevant" in EOI.



sundeepydv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I reached out to ACS and got some more details, this is what has happened. If you are not employed in Australia and you bachelors is not from Australia in that case ACS ignores your first 2 years of experience saying this is to make you eligible. So in my ACS they have said my experience instead of Dec 2009 should be counted from Dec 2011 “Skill Level Requirement Met Date”.
> 
> ...


----------



## dips_201 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Friends..Who all got invites on 18th Oct, till what dates it moved for 26113?


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Guys ,
is 15th April final EOI for 65- 261313 ? i know in immitracker its 15th only but was wondering if it really stopped at 15th April?

I was expecting my number on 1st November but seems difficult now.
Regards,
Arjun
64- 261313 / EOI- 25th April.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Aakriti said:


> I am sailing in the same boat, the agent is on vacations and there's no way I can check if I got the invite or not
> DOE-14th April
> Score-65(261313)
> 
> Can anyone suggest is there a way out where I can check if I got the invite or not?


a friend of mine with same data have received invite yesterday... i hope you too have got it... congrats


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> a friend of mine with same data have received invite yesterday... i hope you too have got it... congrats


There is no doubt about you getting invitation.Its sure shot.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Expats,
Got a serious problem and its really frustrating my hopes.
I don't know if I can express this properly but plz try to understand this as it is.
I did new assessment as my previous one was expired in JUL 2017,and new one indicated my effective date of employment starting since JUN -2017.
unfortunately new ACS outcome was delayed due to many reasons and it reacieved this OCTOBR, which leads my EOI changed date was 10th OCT and its impossible to recieve ITA in the this FY.
My question is, as my 5 pts recieved/3 yrs completed in JUN-2017 can i request from DIBP to consider my DOE as JUNE-2017?
coz according to my changed EOI, my 65 pts completed in JUN-2017.
I mean by writing an E-mail ?Will that work?
Really appreciate your thoughts here.Me and my wife really dissapointed this situation because we are waiting to get ITA since 2015 and still no luck in next eyear also.


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Guys,

I am waiting for an invite, 261313||65 Points||189 Visa||DOE : 20/Apr/2017

1. When can I expect my invite?
2. Till what date EOIs have been invited on 18th October 2017?

Someone, please confirm. Thanks!


----------



## ashish0523 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Expat

Any idea how much is waiting for 261313 : 70 points 190 (Victoria)


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for an invite, 261313||65 Points||189 Visa||DOE : 20/Apr/2017
> 
> ...


Should get in the next one. I think until 15 April.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

I submitted an EOI on 27th September with 60 points Civil Eng. and this coming February I will complete five years of experience and I will be eligible for five more points and my points will become 65 ... will the EOI update itself or should I submit it again ? I hope that I will get the invitation before that  ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for an invite, 261313||65 Points||189 Visa||DOE : 20/Apr/2017
> 
> ...



1st november is going to be ur luck day. 
it has moved till 15th so far.


----------



## mankman (Jul 5, 2017)

No bro...My EOI is April 17th and i got the invite foe developer prog...and this is not fake news


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

mankman said:


> No bro...My EOI is April 17th and i got the invite foe developer prog...and this is not fake news


congratz man..


----------



## mankman (Jul 5, 2017)

This is not fake...i got invited for dev prog..april 17th...and sm one is waiting for 16th april...plz ask him to check if it is april / may


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Expats,
> Got a serious problem and its really frustrating my hopes.
> I don't know if I can express this properly but plz try to understand this as it is.
> I did new assessment as my previous one was expired in JUL 2017,and new one indicated my effective date of employment starting since JUN -2017.
> ...


could anybody plz provide a reply here..


----------



## Kevin1708 (Oct 19, 2017)

mankman said:


> This is not fake...i got invited for dev prog..april 17th...and sm one is waiting for 16th april...plz ask him to check if it is april / may


With 65 points on 261312?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mankman (Jul 5, 2017)

Kevin1708 said:


> With 65 points on 261312?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes 65 points


----------



## Kevin1708 (Oct 19, 2017)

mankman said:


> Yes 65 points


Cool congrats, mine is 29th April. Still 2 more picks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadabkhaniet (Jan 9, 2017)

Any idea when next round dates will be declared for nov?

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

farahnisar said:


> Adding or removing a state nomination shouldn't impact the DOE as far as I know... please confirm this from other people as well. The DOE doesnt get changed unless there is an increase in your points.


You are right DOE only changes when there is a change in points


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Expats,
> Got a serious problem and its really frustrating my hopes.
> I don't know if I can express this properly but plz try to understand this as it is.
> I did new assessment as my previous one was expired in JUL 2017,and new one indicated my effective date of employment starting since JUN -2017.
> ...


Brother from what i understand i guess you want to change your DOE date to the previous one because ur DOE changed to 10 OCT for XYZ reasons. I dont think you can change your DOE to any previous date by any email to DIBP rest i say try your luck and send them your query


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shadabkhaniet said:


> Any idea when next round dates will be declared for nov?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


01-Nov, 15-Nov, 29-Nov, 13-Dec, 27-Dec, and so on...


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

shadabkhaniet said:


> Any idea when next round dates will be declared for nov?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


As per what I have read on different threads, round are held every alternate Wednesday 12 AM Sydney Time


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> I submitted an EOI on 27th September with 60 points Civil Eng. and this coming February I will complete five years of experience and I will be eligible for five more points and my points will become 65 ... will the EOI update itself or should I submit it again ? I hope that I will get the invitation before that  ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends, if u set ur end date blank, then EOI will automatically update 5 points, otherwise you have to do it manually.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Umarchodhary said:


> Brother from what i understand i guess you want to change your DOE date to the previous one because ur DOE changed to 10 OCT for XYZ reasons. I dont think you can change your DOE to any previous date by any email to DIBP rest i say try your luck and send them your query


Yes, I understand there is very less possibility to make that work.
many Thanks for the reply Bro..


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

mankman said:


> This is not fake...i got invited for dev prog..april 17th...and sm one is waiting for 16th april...plz ask him to check if it is april / may


First of all happy Diwali to all of you. And its a good news for all 261313 65 pojnters that thebavklog moved till 17 april how ever just one case rest we all will get confirmation by next week.

What i m assuming that DIPB wants keep the waiting time to 6 months for 6( points so ghey cleared till 17 th april for oct 18 round so i m hoping next rnd nov1 the backlog may go till 29th or 30th april but lets see how it goes , hoping for best to come for all, my Doe is july 3 and looking for invite by jan or feb


----------



## IvanLow (Sep 7, 2017)

Got my invite on 18.10.2017.

Electronic Engineer 233411
65 points
DOE 14.09.2017

I wish everyone happy Diwali and keep your hopes high.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> It depends, if u set ur end date blank, then EOI will automatically update 5 points, otherwise you have to do it manually..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Thanks bro, one more point, what will happen if I decide to add a new state nomination to an existing EOI, will the effective date change or stay the same ? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Thanks bro, one more point, what will happen if I decide to add a new state nomination to an existing EOI, will the effective date change or stay the same ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Don't do that, make a separate EOI for each state, then u can have options, otherwise if u have only one EOI and if u receive invitation, everything will block, and u won't have choice.. If u create individual eois then u can avoid this situation.. 


Yes, your date of effect will change upon addition of any state in existing EOI.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Diwali to everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushsingh (Sep 6, 2017)

This reasoning doesn't seem to be correct ! But i like the optimism !! I am also on the same boat ! 6 july eoi for 2613


----------



## walawee (Sep 25, 2017)

hi ivan, nice seeing you here from malaysia. i'm too working in malaysia as electronics engr. where you in malaysia?


----------



## Khushsingh (Sep 6, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> beloved120 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bro, one more point, what will happen if I decide to add a new state nomination to an existing EOI, will the effective date change or stay the same ?
> ...


----------



## shadabkhaniet (Jan 9, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 01-Nov, 15-Nov, 29-Nov, 13-Dec, 27-Dec, and so on...


Thank You  

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Does every year in the month of November it’s 3 rounds?
If so my prediction of Jan 2018 invite for Jun 2017 last week DOE should pre-pone to Dec 2017.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Does every year in the month of November it’s 3 rounds?
> If so my prediction of Jan 2018 invite for Jun 2017 last week DOE should pre-pone to Dec 2017.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Not necessarily, depends on dibp

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi, if you dont mind, can you please provide the screenshot of your EOI date and status=invited?
That will give the big relief for me and many of 2613s.

Thanks,
Mavivj
261311
65 points 
DOE 06-06-2017


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

mankman said:


> This is not fake...i got invited for dev prog..april 17th...and sm one is waiting for 16th april...plz ask him to check if it is april / may


Hi, if you dont mind, can you please provide the screenshot of your EOI date and status=invited?
That will give the big relief for me and many of 2613s.

Thanks,
Mavivj
261311
65 points 
DOE 06-06-2017


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey experts... Can anyone tell me how many rounds would be there in December and what would be the dates..


----------



## Kyutori (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi all, I am a newbie here. I have been secretly following the thread all the time. 

233512- Mechanical Engineer
65 points
DOE: 17/10/17

I am holding a graduate visa which is going to expire in December 2017. I know I am not going to receive invite anytime before December. And I am thinking of going back to my home country for at most three month (come back on 1st March) because of work. However, I have a few question about applying visa 189 offshore.

1.Would i be able to receive invite before 1st March? 

2.If I have prepared all my documents in Australia with my current address, which obviously I will not be in December, does it considered as false information?

3. What if I receive an invite offshore and my visa still processing, can I enter Australia with a visitor visa then apply for bridging visa?

4. Is there a visa I can apply to extend my stay? (P/s: my employer doesn't want to sponsor)

Your replies is much appreciated. =) Cheers!


----------



## Khushsingh (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi All , can anyone tell why the invitations fell down to 1000 per month again .. and also how many invitations are we expecting this financial year ! Last years were around 29k for all the categories ! Thanks


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Khushsingh said:


> Hi All , can anyone tell why the invitations fell down to 1000 per month again .. and also how many invitations are we expecting this financial year ! Last years were around 29k for all the categories ! Thanks


From where you got this informtion?

Still no update on invitation ceiling of Nov on DIBP site:

SkillSelect

I request please don't pass such fake news without validating by yourself on authentic source.


----------



## Khushsingh (Sep 6, 2017)

Sorry my typing mistake ! I meant 1000 per invitation round ! As first round of october only rolled out 1000 invitations!( Souce dibp site ). I assume second round also rolled out 1000 (not sure .. just a guess )! Again extermly sorry for typo mistake !


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

In first round 1000 were because accountants were invited manually.


----------



## ankitm1702 (Sep 28, 2017)

*PR processing and Bridging Visa*

Hi Guys

I have been following this thread since I have applied for my EOI on 5th October, I have received my invite for 189 on 18th October , thanks a lot for your responses so far it helped me file an EOI and also clarified some of my doubts .

I again need your expert help here , I am in process of applying for a visa , yesterday I have filled the application details but yet to pay for the visa fee , before I do that I have a few queries :

a) I have been in Melbourne for 2 years now on a 457 visa , which valid till Jan 2018, now I understand the moment I have applied for a 189 visa I automatically get a BVA(bridging visa A), can you please confirm this understanding.

b) When do I get this visa immediately after I pay my 189 visa fee or it takes time 

c) I am still in India only flying back to Melbourne on 25th Oct , can I pay my visa fee now or should I wait to fly back to Melbourne and then pay the visa fee the reason of asking this question is that I read on the DIBP website that you should be in Australia to get a bridging visa .

d) Finally to prove my partner's/spouse functional English is her 10th and 12th mark sheets enough or do I need something more.

Awaiting a prompt response from the experts on this thread.

Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ankitm1702 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been following this thread since I have applied for my EOI on 5th October, I have received my invite for 189 on 18th October , thanks a lot for your responses so far it helped me file an EOI and also clarified some of my doubts .
> 
> ...



you have 60 days time, enjoy Diwali, fly back and then apply

you may need a letter from college/university to prove functional english level of spouse.. sample in this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html


i am not sure but i think you will get Bridging visa after payment but that may come into effect after 457 expires.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> ankitm1702 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Hi Sultan,
Can you answer if you have any idea abouy my queries at the time of visa lodgement.
1. Is it mandatory to have adhaar card for 2.2 year old kid.I have birth cert and passport??
2. Do I need to provide education cert for my wife as well , I am not claiming any partner points..?? 10th 12th grad pg etc
3.Do I need to attest the ITR V as these are black and white but original..downloaded from income tax site.??
4.is it mandatory to mention all national ids in form 80 like birth cert,pan,DL etc??
And should it be in sync in my health declarations also...like i provided in form 80 but not mentioned in health declarations..any implications??
5.is there any change of any issue with my kids passport he is 2.2 year old but his appearance has changed from what is shown in passport pic??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> Can you answer if you have any idea abouy my queries at the time of visa lodgement.
> 1. Is it mandatory to have adhaar card for 2.2 year old kid.I have birth cert and passport??
> 2. Do I need to provide education cert for my wife as well , I am not claiming any partner points..?? 10th 12th grad pg etc
> ...


1. BC & passport are enough for child
2. it will be better if you provide education documents for your wife, you will also need to provide a proof of functional English level of your spouse, sample in this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html
3. attestation not required, in fact, i just used scan copy of the original documents, though few of them were in b/w
4. no
5. shouldn't be an issue,


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sultan,
> ...


Thanks Sultan buddy..much appreciated!!


----------



## mojazz (Mar 9, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> 1) You can submit initial 6 months salary slips and rest you can submit on quarterly basis.
> ---- IT returns/Tax documents are important , you can add them to make your case more strong, they are recommended, you can add form 16 also for better results.
> provide as much documents related to your employment, superannuation documents, reference letters, Increment/Promotion letters/Appraisal Letters/Joining letter/Appointment letter collect as much information as you collect to make your case strong so that theres a chance of Direct grant.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for detailed explanation,, I hope I get through without much problem in documentation..(i have almost everything you mentioned)


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi all 
I am reading in other Firum that NSW has sent invites for 70 pointers in 261313 EOI much later than Apr 15 Did any body recieved invite for 190 sorry i am akaing in wrong forum but i am sure many would be intersted in this , also where can we see the official results for state nominations, my 189 DOE is 3 july but my DOE for 190 NSW is in sep , my agents says i hv not recieved ny invitation but i m reading ppl who hv DOE in late sep for 190 hv also recieved invite so i m not sure what is the criteria


----------



## ashish0523 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Expat

Any idea how much is waiting for 261313 : 
70 points 190 (Victoria)
65 points 189
EOI 2 Oct


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi all
> I am reading in other Firum that NSW has sent invites for 70 pointers in 261313 EOI much later than Apr 15 Did any body recieved invite for 190 sorry i am akaing in wrong forum but i am sure many would be intersted in this , also where can we see the official results for state nominations, my 189 DOE is 3 july but my DOE for 190 NSW is in sep , my agents says i hv not recieved ny invitation but i m reading ppl who hv DOE in late sep for 190 hv also recieved invite so i m not sure what is the criteria


*leo2575* from this forum too received NSW invitation yesterday at 65+5. His occupation is 261313 and had filed his EOI on 14th of this month.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Dear Keeda, do NSW invite people who have 10 points in English? What's the past trend?


----------



## Bhavis01 (Oct 11, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> *leo2575* from this forum too received NSW invitation yesterday at 65+5. His occupation is 261313 and had filed his EOI on 14th of this month.


Yes, People who had 20 points for english having in total 70 points, I guess all got the NSW invites.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

What about people have 70 points under 190 with 10 points in English, any hope for them?


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> What about people have 70 points under 190 with 10 points in English, any hope for them?


Some one replied on another forum he got invite with 10 points in english and with in 2 weeks but not sure of the job code,

This is very trickey if NsW is inviting on 70 with enhlish as 20 , if i hv 20 in english i will hv 75 for 189 itself and will be invited d next rnd for189


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> What about people have 70 points under 190 with 10 points in English, any hope for them?


There wld be many of us in d same boat but i dont thing the criteria is 20 points in english as i hv read people in another forum getting invited for 65 +5 with 10 points in english but i dont know the EOi submission timelines , but hv read in last couple of days many ppl hv recieved pre invites which is hopefull

Guys can sm one start the wats app grp for 261313 65 pointer plz private msg me ur no i will create the grp


----------



## itzhak8714 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello everyone

My case 

Mechanical Engineer 233512
Total points (age + qualification + pte): 30+15+20 = 65
Eoi submitted: 23 september 2017

When can I expect an invite? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## itzhak8714 (Jul 7, 2017)

Sorry I forgot to add. I have applied for visa 188


----------



## itzhak8714 (Jul 7, 2017)

Visa 189*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

austaspirant said:


> Dear Keeda, do NSW invite people who have 10 points in English? What's the past trend?





austaspirant said:


> What about people have 70 points under 190 with 10 points in English, any hope for them?


No idea mate, I am not much aware of the NSW 190 thing, but from what I've heard, they just require 10 English points to be eligible for their program which shows they do emphasize English scores and hence they would be prioritising those who have even better (20) scores - just my thoughts though, I don't think they've documented this anywhere. As for historic trends, these days it has gotten too tough and most likely it will continue as such, but I know some from 2014-15 period who easily received state sponsorship with 55+5 points.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> austaspirant said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Keeda, do NSW invite people who have 10 points in English? What's the past trend?
> ...



Thank you dear for your opinion. You are right things are becoming tougher and tougher. Waiting patiently for my number. God knows when my day will come. ?


----------



## abuzerkadu (Sep 17, 2017)

Updating the same EOI by selecting or deselecting 190, changing preferred state, does change the Date of Effect even if there is no change in points. My agent had filed ONLY one EOI on 28 Mar 2017 and had been updating the same. Now the date of effect has changed to 24 Jul 2017 so there is a delay of a few rounds more.
Occupation 2335
Points 65


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

abuzerkadu said:


> Updating the same EOI by selecting or deselecting 190, changing preferred state, does change the Date of Effect even if there is no change in points. My agent had filed ONLY one EOI on 28 Mar 2017 and had been updating the same. Now the date of effect has changed to 24 Jul 2017 so there is a delay of a few rounds more.
> Occupation 2335
> Points 65


well thats obvious u cant go to the pool of another state with same DOE ... ur agent should have filed separate EOIs or should have deselected 190 from original EOI and file separate EOI for 190. so the date for 189 would have remained the same if u have applied for it.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Dear Keeda, do NSW invite people who have 10 points in English? What's the past trend?


there is a guy in another thread of this forum who got NSW invite for 60+5 points he had 10 points in english his code is 233211 civil engineer with 3 years exp means 5 points for exp. His DOE is 21 sept 2017


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> austaspirant said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Keeda, do NSW invite people who have 10 points in English? What's the past trend?
> ...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Aakriti (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello People,

I am elated to share that I got my invite email on 18th October.
Score=65
Date of EOI=14th April

Now i need help with PCC, can anyone help me with that. I stay in Delhi however my husband is working in Kolkata for last one year for our respective jobs.
1. Shall we do it individually in different cities ?
2. Also there are two ways of doing PCC either from Passport office or from Delhi Police, which is a better option given our situation where both husband /wife have a different address on our Passport and my husband is not residing in the same city as of today.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Thank you dear for your opinion. You are right things are becoming tougher and tougher. Waiting patiently for my number. God knows when my day will come. ?


They do. I got an invite with 10 points. 
Cheers!


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

I have 3 questions:
Got an invite to apply for NSW 190. 
Q1: Should I upload a single document for my transcripts. I have only 1 degree which is a bachelor.
Q2: It is no where mentioned to upload docs of dependent applicant. Should I upload or not?
Q3: Will employment reference work for proving and claiming experience points or should I upload payslips/form 16 as well?

Any response is appreciated!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Aakriti said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am elated to share that I got my invite email on 18th October.
> Score=65
> ...


1. Yes, do it from different cities. No problems with that.
2. There is only one option- the passport office/ PSK. PCC from police station/ commissioners office is not accepted.

See:
*India* (scroll down to _ Police check _)

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cc-police-rather-ask-pcc-passport-office.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-police-clearance-certificate-now-online.html*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AnkurMalik said:


> I have 3 questions:
> Got an invite to apply for NSW 190.
> Q1: Should I upload a single document for my transcripts. I have only 1 degree which is a bachelor.
> Q2: It is no where mentioned to upload docs of dependent applicant. Should I upload or not?
> ...


These questions are about uploading requested documents at NSW website or into your DIBP visa application?


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> These questions are about uploading requested documents at NSW website or into your DIBP visa application?


Documents to be uploaded at NSW website


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello experts 
My visa expires in December 10, my employer is ready to sponsor, I have few questions please
1. How long does it take or would I be able to get at least a bridging visa before December 10 if they start the process next week, my boss need to talk to HR first, it may take few days to start the process.
2. What will happen to my EOI after getting the 457 visa, I am hoping to get invitation in couple of months.
3. Will I have to continue my contract with the employer if I get 189 visa, maybe a silly question but I have no idea
4. What can be my other options please, my EOI is for 254499 with 60 points, submitted on 12th July.
Many thanks.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Any one got NSW or Vic state nomination for electrical engineering Anzsco 2633311?

Please share your time line??

Any chance for those who are waiting with 55+5 ss??

Many thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

:horn:


AnkurMalik said:


> Documents to be uploaded at NSW website


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AnkurMalik said:


> Documents to be uploaded at NSW website


Not sure then mate, but if you are not benefiting from partner points then it should be only your documents for now at this stage. As for evidence of employment: Try asking in the NSW 2017 thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2017-a-134.html* Their website clearly states which mandatory and optional documents to upload (and payslips, tax documents are indeed mentioned in there). Click the link they sent in email and you should get a clear picture of what all they expect you to upload.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mregmi said:


> Hello experts
> My visa expires in December 10, my employer is ready to sponsor, I have few questions please
> 1. How long does it take or would I be able to get at least a bridging visa before December 10 if they start the process next week, my boss need to talk to HR first, it may take few days to start the process.
> 2. What will happen to my EOI after getting the 457 visa, I am hoping to get invitation in couple of months.
> ...


1. How long it takes to process a visa application cannot be said for sure by anybody but you will receive a bridging visa immediately when you apply for the new 457.
2. Nothing.
3. Upon grant of 189, your 457 will become invalid and so will all the conditions it came with, you should however discuss this with your employer about the actual employment contract (you signed with them) itself.
4. You said you are to receive 189 invitation in a few months, then this is the best visa option out there, but are you sure about this? Did the last EOI round start inviting 60 pointers from non pro rated occupations?


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Mregmi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello experts
> ...


Thank you for your reply.
I am worried about 457 processing time, I don't know how long it takes, would I be able to lodge before my current visa expires if they start the process next week.
June 21 was the last cut up date for 60 points as far as I know, my DOE is 12 July, should get invitation in few months I think or I can do NAATI, 
The problem is I don't have waiting time becsuse of my current visa expiry.
Going for 489 can be a good option as well? Any input appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any one got NSW or Vic state nomination for electrical engineering Anzsco 2633311?
> 
> ...


vic is not giving invite to ur code till jan 2018 its on their website and waiting time for 60+5 points is a lot more this year try getting more points coz 55+5 seems difficult to me to get an invite for NSW


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

ankitm1702 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been following this thread since I have applied for my EOI on 5th October, I have received my invite for 189 on 18th October , thanks a lot for your responses so far it helped me file an EOI and also clarified some of my doubts .
> 
> ...


A bit late, but jumping on the bridging visa. You don't get one as soon as you apply for 189.

You get one _if_ and _when _your 457 visa naturally expires (which according to you is Jan 2018). If you happen to resign from your job before that (as my ill-advised self did a while back), you won't get bridging visa at all.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> Hello experts
> My visa expires in December 10, my employer is ready to sponsor, I have few questions please
> 1. How long does it take or would I be able to get at least a bridging visa before December 10 if they start the process next week, my boss need to talk to HR first, it may take few days to start the process.
> 2. What will happen to my EOI after getting the 457 visa, I am hoping to get invitation in couple of months.
> ...


Hi,

1. You will only get bridging visa if you have already applied for PR and your visa expires (December 10). From what your message I understand that you are still waiting for invitation, the Expression of Interest will not grant you a bridging visa. I'd recommend to start sponsoring process right now so you don't end up unlawful.
2. Nothing.
3. No. You are free to do anything you want.
4. 254499 is non-prorated. It could take a while as latest invites are 65 pointers with DOE 27/09/2017.

Good luck!


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I am worried about 457 processing time, I don't know how long it takes, would I be able to lodge before my current visa expires if they start the process next week.
> June 21 was the last cut up date for 60 points as far as I know, my DOE is 12 July, should get invitation in few months I think or I can do NAATI,
> The problem is I don't have waiting time becsuse of my current visa expiry.
> ...


457 processing usually takes less than a month.
Also, in case you have applied and your current visa expires, you will be granted bridging visa.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Umarchodhary said:


> vic is not giving invite to ur code till jan 2018 its on their website and waiting time for 60+5 points is a lot more this year try getting more points coz 55+5 seems difficult to me to get an invite for NSW


I am trying to get socre in PTE exam. Can you please share the link, where it is mention about this profession on their website? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshgaraga (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello Experts,
189 EOI Submitted for software engineer in March2016 with 60 points, got PTE 10 points on 26 May 2017 and EOI updated with 70 points , lost 5 points due to age on 14 june 2017 and updated EOI with 65 points. Any idea if i get priority over EOIs with 65 points during the period 26 may- 14 jun cause i was there with 70 points during that period. When can i expect an INVITATION.

Thanks
suresh


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

sureshgaraga said:


> Hello Experts,
> 189 EOI Submitted for software engineer in March2016 with 60 points, got PTE 10 points on 26 May 2017 and EOI updated with 70 points , lost 5 points due to age on 14 june 2017 and updated EOI with 65 points. Any idea if i get priority over EOIs with 65 points during the period 26 may- 14 jun cause i was there with 70 points during that period. When can i expect an INVITATION.
> 
> Thanks
> suresh


I'll let other confirm this, but I'm pretty sure the DOE is updated whenever points are updated. So your DOE is now 14 june 2017. 

No, you don't get any kind of priority.

Estimated wait for invitation with DOE 14/06/2017 is probably +3 months as per current trends.


----------



## Khushsingh (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi All , I have filed my eoi with 65 points on 6 july 2017 for 2613. My question is my acs is expiring next year sept . So if i get acs again and update in eoi , will it update the eoi lodgement date too ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> I'll let other confirm this, but I'm pretty sure the DOE is updated whenever points are updated. So your DOE is now 14 june 2017.
> 
> No, you don't get any kind of priority.
> 
> Estimated wait for invitation with DOE 14/06/2017 is probably +3 months as per current trends.


Also my understanding. There is no history in DoE, it is what it is I'm afraid.


----------



## punet1989 (Oct 23, 2017)

*Eoi 2211*

Hi Experts

I have submitted by EOI (both for 189 and 190) for 2211- Accountants on 24th September 2017 with 70 points. Can any one tell me when can i receive the invitation? and how much time will it take to get a PR visa.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

punet1989 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have submitted by EOI (both for 189 and 190) for 2211- Accountants on 24th September 2017 with 70 points. Can any one tell me when can i receive the invitation? and how much time will it take to get a PR visa.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


The wait will is forever for accountants with 70 points. SO not in this year for sure!


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> I am trying to get socre in PTE exam. Can you please share the link, where it is mention about this profession on their website?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## ankitm1702 (Sep 28, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> you have 60 days time, enjoy Diwali, fly back and then apply
> 
> you may need a letter from college/university to prove functional english level of spouse.. sample in this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot buddy for your prompt response , another quick query for you , do I need to notarise all the documents that I upload on my PR application just like the way I did during ACS ?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

ankitm1702 said:


> Thanks a lot buddy for your prompt response , another quick query for you , do I need to notarise all the documents that I upload on my PR application just like the way I did during ACS ?


If I recall correctly, you don't need to get your PR application documents certified. Because all information will be verified by DIBP anyway.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> 457 processing usually takes less than a month.
> Also, in case you have applied and your current visa expires, you will be granted bridging visa.


457 visa processing doesn’t take less than a month. Me and my husband have been waiting for his to come through more than 6 months now..


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

*ICT Security Specialist*



kgj said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Received the invitation this morning.
> 
> ...


Hi bud, can you please share your ICT units so I can measure up with mine. I already have a positive skill assessment by ACS for Network Engineer. And I have lodged a Skills assessment for ICT Security Specialist as well. I have yet got my result. Really nervous about this result as my EOI for 263111 was done in AUG 9th with 65 points. I don't think I will get an invite before July 2018 for this occupation. If I can see your units and compare them with mine I think I can get a rough idea about the result of my assessment. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

y2j said:


> Hi bud, can you please share your ICT units so I can measure up with mine. I already have a positive skill assessment by ACS for Network Engineer. And I have lodged a Skills assessment for ICT Security Specialist as well. I have yet got my result. Really nervous about this result as my EOI for 263111 was done in AUG 9th with 65 points. I don't think I will get an invite before July 2018 for this occupation. If I can see your units and compare them with mine I think I can get a rough idea about the result of my assessment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, my husband got his degree originally assessed under 263111 as well, since IT Security Specialist wasn’t available back then. Recently het got his degree reassessed under that new code. Sorry since I’m a new member in this forum, I can’t post links yet but Google search TAFE Bachelor of IT Network Security.

Hope that helps.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Puka said:


> Hi, my husband got his degree originally assessed under 263111 as well, since IT Security Specialist wasn’t available back then. Recently het got his degree reassessed under that new code. Sorry since I’m a new member in this forum, I can’t post links yet but Google search TAFE Bachelor of IT Network Security.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I will check this. Thank you for your response.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Puka said:


> 457 visa processing doesn’t take less than a month. Me and my husband have been waiting for his to come through more than 6 months now..


That's strange, I've had 2 different 457 applications + 2 for my partner before obtaining PR, and they all were processed under 1 months.

Similar timeframes were experienced by friends and acquaintances.

Maybe this is because we're all onshore?


----------



## Khushsingh (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Expats, Does change in Acs means change in eoi date too ? My ACS is expiring soon ! So if i go for skill assessment again and update it in my eoi , will it update the eoi lodgement date ?


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> vic is not giving invite to ur code till jan 2018 its on their website and waiting time for 60+5 points is a lot more this year try getting more points coz 55+5 seems difficult to me to get an invite for NSW


I applied for VIC under subclass 190 on 26th august'17 with (65+5)points for ANZCO-233512.what are the chances of getting an invite...

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Khushsingh said:


> Hi Expats, Does change in Acs means change in eoi date too ? My ACS is expiring soon ! So if i go for skill assessment again and update it in my eoi , will it update the eoi lodgement date ?


No it doesn't.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> I applied for VIC under subclass 190 on 26th august'17 with (65+5)points for ANZCO-233512.what are the chances of getting an invite...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


brother i have mentioned earlier that VIC has closed the invites for engineers til jan 2018 its on their website


----------



## ananmochi (Oct 24, 2017)

ob code: 261312 - Developer Programmer 
189	: 65 
DOE : 28/06/2917
Invitation	: Waiting 

Can you advise when should I expect the invite?


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> That's strange, I've had 2 different 457 applications + 2 for my partner before obtaining PR, and they all were processed under 1 months.
> 
> Similar timeframes were experienced by friends and acquaintances.
> 
> Maybe this is because we're all onshore?


We are also living in Australia and been waiting since April.


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> brother i have mentioned earlier that VIC has closed the invites for engineers til jan 2018 its on their website


Some clarification reqd..as per liveinvictoria website...they have stopped taking any further applications post 16th oct...but all applications submitted prior will be assessed on due course...

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> Some clarification reqd..as per liveinvictoria website...they have stopped taking any further applications post 16th oct...but all applications submitted prior will be assessed on due course...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


yes the outstanding applications will be processed


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

ananmochi said:


> ob code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 189	: 65
> DOE : 28/06/2917
> Invitation	: Waiting
> ...


From my analysis, if the current status continues it should be around Dec 2017 or Jan 2018. But this year it's becoming hard to predict so take my word with a bucket of salt!


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Guys - Still no update from DIBP about Nov invitations number and the last result. Normally, they declared the results on Tuesday / Wednesday, however, this time still we are waiting to hear from them.

Anyone has any idea why this is late this time?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Guys - Still no update from DIBP about Nov invitations number and the last result. Normally, they declared the results on Tuesday / Wednesday, however, this time still we are waiting to hear from them.
> 
> Anyone has any idea why this is late this time?


Hopefully tomorrow before 5PM Sydney time.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

meldney said:


> Hopefully tomorrow before 5PM Sydney time.


I hope invitation number will go up. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> I hope invitation number will go up. :fingerscrossed:


Let's hope for the best !!


----------



## Amarisher87 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hello experts 
I submitted my EOI on 17.08.2017 as mechanical engineer code 233512 with 65 points( age-30, education-15, PTE-20) for 189 visa.
When shall i expect my invite?


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Amarisher87 said:


> Hello experts
> I submitted my EOI on 17.08.2017 as mechanical engineer code 233512 with 65 points( age-30, education-15, PTE-20) for 189 visa.
> When shall i expect my invite?




You can expect an invite by the first or second round of december as per the current pace of movement for 233512.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

austaspirant said:


> Guys - Still no update from DIBP about Nov invitations number and the last result. Normally, they declared the results on Tuesday / Wednesday, however, this time still we are waiting to hear from them.
> 
> Anyone has any idea why this is late this time?


Delay in announcement of dates is not a new thing, it has also happened that dates were announced after round commenced

But i hope they will update it soon

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm on the same boat, I'am dying with this wait


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

I received NSW 190 invite....actually it was received on 18 Oct but my agent was on vacation...should I wait for 189 invite or go with this...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

I have 60 + 5 (state) points right now for software engineer 231313 . 
Just want to know chances to gets invited for state sponsership.

Which province should i apply ? Any better option advice me .. 
Is there any issues if i submitted EOI to multiple states . 


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> I received NSW 190 invite....actually it was received on 18 Oct but my agent was on vacation...should I wait for 189 invite or go with this...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


What is your doe of 189?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> What is your doe of 189?


29Sep2017
189-65 points
190-70 points

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi members
Originally i submitted eoi for management accountant with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 but on 21 oct i updated my points to 75 for 189 and 80 for 190. I finally able to increased my pte score in 13 attempt. When can i expect invitation?


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

hi guys,
any inputs wud be highly appreciated.I am currently on 457 visa wch is valid till 2019.
I am expectin an invite for PR189 dis 1st nov round and plannin to apply for PR.
I am plannin to go to india on vacation dis december.Just wanted to know dat if i apply for PR after gettin an invite on 1st nov,do i need to apply a bridging visa in december to be able to visit india in dec and come back? m assumin dat my PR application will be in progress during december but dnt kno if i need to apply for bridgin visa as my 457 is valid till 2019..can anyone provide some inputs to my dilemma? TIA


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> Hi members
> Originally i submitted eoi for management accountant with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 but on 21 oct i updated my points to 75 for 189 and 80 for 190. I finally able to increased my pte score in 13 attempt. When can i expect invitation?


Most probably on 1st Nov

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

HI Experts,

I received the invite on 18th October. I submitted my Application on 24th October , also uploaded all the documents. Today while appearing for Medical Registration, I came across one blunder. I put Expiry date for My sons passport as 3rd October 2019 instead of 8th October 2019.

Now since application is submitted, I guess I Cannot make any changes.

Whats the Implication of my mistake. And how this can be corrected.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

@aviator505 - consider reading the forum rules (in my signature) especially about text speech.

As for your question: no you will not require a bridging visa as your 457 is valid long enough. You will continue to live, work, travel, etc. on your 457 even after the PR visa lodge- just as you are doing now.

The system will grant you an inactive BVA automatically when you apply for the PR, but you will most probably never need this BVA and it will never come in effect as your 457 is valid for 2 more years and your PR should get processed by this time.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pmishra28 said:


> HI Experts,
> 
> I received the invite on 18th October. I submitted my Application on 24th October , also uploaded all the documents. Today while appearing for Medical Registration, I came across one blunder. I put Expiry date for My sons passport as 3rd October 2019 instead of 8th October 2019.
> 
> ...


'Update us' on the left in your immiAccount visa application and then 'Notification of incorrect answers' on the right.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> @aviator505 - consider reading the forum rules (in my signature) especially about text speech.
> 
> As for your question: no you will not require a bridging visa as your 457 is valid long enough. You will continue to live, work, travel, etc. on your 457 even after the PR visa lodge- just as you are doing now.
> 
> The system will grant you an inactive BVA automatically when you apply for the PR, but you will most probably never need this BVA and it will never come in effect as your 457 is valid for 2 more years and your PR should get processed by this time.


Many Thanks mate!Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## shadabkhaniet (Jan 9, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> Hi members
> Originally i submitted eoi for management accountant with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 but on 21 oct i updated my points to 75 for 189 and 80 for 190. I finally able to increased my pte score in 13 attempt. When can i expect invitation?


13th attempt. Congrats bro 

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?

1) I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineering.
2) My wife has 1.2 Years of experience in Software Engineering and she has completed B.Tech (Information Technology)

Can I claim 5 points for her?
Please suggest me. Thanks.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?

1) I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineering.
2) My wife has 1.2 Years of experience in Software Engineering and she has completed B.Tech (Information Technology)

Can I claim 5 points for her?
Please suggest me. Thanks.


----------



## Jayawardhan (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi Friends,
I have applied for 189 and 190(NWS, Victoria), last November(Nov 2016), my current points is 70 &75 respectively. Please suggest by when can I get the invitation.

ANZSCO: 261111 
65 Points - Age-32(30pts)|Edu-15 pts|Exp-5+yrs(10pts)|Eng-10pts
Timelines: 
06/08/2016: PTE-A (L-81, R-72, S-85, W-76) - 10 Points
5/10/2016: ACS skill assessment submitted
5/11/2016: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
7/11/2017: EOI Logged

3/8/2017: 5 points added for work experience 
70 Points - Age-32(30pts)|Edu-15 pts|Exp-8+yrs(15pts)|Eng-10pts

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Jayawardhan said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for 189 and 190(NWS, Victoria), last November(Nov 2016), my current points is 70 &75 respectively. Please suggest by when can I get the invitation.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111
> ...


Most probably in first round of November if not then in second.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sraja said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?
> 
> ...


No, you cannot benefit from 5 points yet because your partner needs to have 2 years of work experience for a successful assessment from ACS.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No, you cannot benefit from 5 points yet because your partner needs to have 2 years of work experience for a successful assessment from ACS.


hey, are you sure about this, as far as I know, a suitable education qualification is enough for ACS assessment. 
https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx


----------



## ankitm1702 (Sep 28, 2017)

Guys

I need some information wit regards to PCC australia (when you have stayed for more than 1 year in Australia).

Below are my queries:

a) Do I need to apply separately for my partner or can it clubbed in one single application

b) What documents do I need to provide


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

meldney said:


> hey, are you sure about this, as far as I know, a suitable education qualification is enough for ACS assessment.
> https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx


I am 100% sure about this.

From the link you shared:



> • had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.


Since your partner's occupation has to be assessed by ACS- an assessing body which asks for at least 2 years of work experience before one can be certified as skilled, your partner won't receive a positive ACS outcome without 2 years of work experience (it could be more than 2 years, but knowing your partner's educational qualification, I can say it is 2 years in your case). If you apply to ACS, the outcome will be negative. It will read "_Your skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under <ANZSCO>_" and such a result (in the context of above quoted text from DIBP website), is *not* a "suitable skills assessment".


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Will today be my brothers lucky day of getting invite 

Software Tester as Software Engineer (ANZSCO 261313)
applied on 23rd April with 65 points


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Kundu13 said:


> Will today be my brothers lucky day of getting invite
> 
> Software Tester as Software Engineer (ANZSCO 261313)
> applied on 23rd April with 65 points




Is the invite day on 1 Nov ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

I dont see any official invite day. Can you share the source.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

sushil20986 said:


> I dont see any official invite day. Can you share the source.




Am asking too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

oz.productguy said:


> Am asking too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On every alternate Wednesday


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Previous year and current year invite dates , they never missed every second week , so why now 

2017
20 September
6 September 
23 August 
9 August
26 July
12 July
21 June
7 June
24 May
10 May
26 April
12 April
29 March
15 March
1 March
15 February
1 February
18 January
4 January

2016
21 December
7 December
23 November
9 November
26 October
12 October
28 September
14 September
1 September
17 August
3 August
20 July
6 July
22 June
8 June

They never missed , why will they miss it today , any reasons


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I am 100% sure about this.
> 
> From the link you shared:
> 
> ...


Ok great, good know. I have seen people sharing their information as they got assessed skill without experience, may be they must have had 2 years exp with them.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

meldney said:


> Ok great, good know. I have seen people sharing their information as they got assessed skill without experience, may be they must have had 2 years exp with them.


Their assessing body must have been some other than ACS (EA, VETASSESS, etc).


----------



## jitendar.singh (Oct 31, 2017)

I have submitted EOI for 189 visa with 65 points 28th April 2017(261313- Software Engineer). 
When can I expect an invite?

Any Idea when next invitation round in November 2017?


Kind Regards,
Jitendar


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Have EOI for 254499 with 60 points, DOE 12 July, not expecting invitation anytime soon but unexpected things happen in life lol, today just submitted application for 489 nomination.
Good luck people.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I have my assessment done for software developer 261313. My wife can be assessed for business analyst 261111.

I am confused about sol and csol.

Will I be eligible for 5 points for partner skills?

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

As per ACS letter it?s says my work Experience counts after October 2009, however my agent entered the start date in EOI as 03/10/2009, due to which my points have gone up by 5 and New DOE is 03/10/2017, does this impact the application process as October is over anf I do have 8 years of experience to claim and I am yet waiting for a invite.

Please advise.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my assessment done for software developer 261313. My wife can be assessed for business analyst 261111.
> 
> ...


Could anyone please throw some light on it?


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Will there be a draw today?
There is no update anywhere so far.
Anyone here who got invitation today?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Will there be a draw today?
> There is no update anywhere so far.
> Anyone here who got invitation today?


Looks like no invitation round happen today


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Looks like no invitation round happen today


Didn't you get invite in last round with below points?
261313 - 190 Vic - 70 DOE 1st Jul 2017


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Didn't you get invite in last round with below points?
> 261313 - 190 Vic - 70 DOE 1st Jul 2017



no 70 pts are in 190 not in 189.


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

dheerajsharma said:


> Could anyone please throw some light on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yes you can claim 5 points for partner skill

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

I want to know how much PTE Score My partner has to score if we are unsuccessful to serve document from University stating that our Graduation was served in ENGLISH.

I am the Primary applicant and i dont want to claim my spouse's 5 Points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kenith said:


> I want to know how much PTE Score My partner has to score if we are unsuccessful to serve document from University stating that our Graduation was served in ENGLISH.
> 
> I am the Primary applicant and i dont want to claim my spouse's 5 Points.


Overall 30 in PTE. See: *How can I prove I have functional English?*


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Overall 30 in PTE. See: *How can I prove I have functional English?*


Spouse need to take English exam even when we don't want to claim points?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauren28 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi guys I'm not sure if this is the right thread, if its not could you please point me in the right direction. We recently submitted a nomination application for NSW. How long did you wait after submitting your application before receiving an invitation?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Spouse need to take English exam even when we don't want to claim points?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Not necessarily, but read his question again- he asked the English score requirement *if* he is unable to get a letter from uni.


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I have submitted my EOI on 19/09/2017 for ICT Security Specialist - 262112 with 65 points (Visa 189). I still haven't received any invitation despite of being a non-pro rata occupation. 

The 3rd October's Skillselect result indicates the DOE of the last non-pro rata visa was 23/09/2017. I was quite optimistic to get the invitation in this round which didn't happen. Currently without the 18th October results I'm very confused and desperate and don't know when I will get my invitation. 

Does anyone have any idea related to my application or an estimated time for the invitation? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## abhrabobs (Dec 28, 2016)

Dear Experts,

Please let me know when can I expect invitation...

EOI Points :
65 for 189 VISA
70 for 190 VISA (choosen only NSW for State Sponsorship)

DOE : 18th May 2017

Job code : 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

abhrabobs said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please let me know when can I expect invitation...
> EOI Points :
> ...


According to ISCAH prediction hopefully in next rounds.
Estimates on how long for your 189 visa invitation - Iscah


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

*co not assigned*

hello Seniors.

Need some help..
I have lodged my visa in immiaccount on 21st september and uploaded all documents by last week, but i dont see CO assigned for my application. Is there something that im missing, after uplaoding documents should i submit or confirm somewhere?:smash:
Pls help.

Thanks
Chaitra


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Meysam270 said:


> abhrabobs said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Experts,
> ...


That ISCAH chart, for non pro rata, EOI lodged today will be invited in 8 months, EOI lodged 3 months ago will be invited in 7 months ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

chaith11 said:


> hello Seniors.
> 
> Need some help..
> I have lodged my visa in immiaccount on 21st september and uploaded all documents by last week, but i dont see CO assigned for my application. Is there something that im missing, after uplaoding documents should i submit or confirm somewhere?:smash:
> ...


Nothing to be done from your end now. You don't get to know CO allocation unless CO wants something from you.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*EOI date: 1-JULY-2017. Nominated Occupation - 261311. 65 points*

Hi All,

I have the most usual question...

EOI date: 1-JULY-2017. Nominated Occupation - 261311 with 65 points.

When can I expect an invite?

Thanks !


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> That ISCAH chart, for non pro rata, EOI lodged today will be invited in 8 months, EOI lodged 3 months ago will be invited in 7 months ?




Don't be depressed Mregmi. You will surely be invited once invitations caps get increased to min 1750 per round for a month. Otherwise, April 2nd round will definitely be yours. That ISACAH prediction is on the based of 1250 ceilings per round and that will be changed once invitations caps get increased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for clearing my doubt!
But I read somewhere, as soon as a CO is assgined a mail is triggered. Is this true?
as most of the september 2017 people are getting grants.. so thinking why not me!...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chaith11 said:


> Thanks for clearing my doubt!
> But I read somewhere, as soon as a CO is assgined a mail is triggered. Is this true?
> as most of the september 2017 people are getting grants.. so thinking why not me!...


not necessarily...


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Mregmi said:
> 
> 
> > That ISCAH chart, for non pro rata, EOI lodged today will be invited in 8 months, EOI lodged 3 months ago will be invited in 7 months ?
> ...


I am not desperate, my point was waiting time for someone who submitted EOI today is 8 months and someone who submitted EOI 3 months ago is still 7 months.


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

do we have link for november 2017 thread?


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

dipanshub said:


> do we have link for november 2017 thread?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itations-november-2017-a-42.html#post13539170


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> I am not desperate, my point was waiting time for someone who submitted EOI today is 8 months and someone who submitted EOI 3 months ago is still 7 months.



The reason is all the ceilings of pro rata will be finished by April and EOI lodged 3 months ago will be invited in April and remaining will be a month after that. Basically that implies if invitations caps don't get increased, all 60 pointers non pros will be invited after April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Mregmi said:
> 
> 
> > I am not desperate, my point was waiting time for someone who submitted EOI today is 8 months and someone who submitted EOI 3 months ago is still 7 months.
> ...


Thanks for clarification Ramramram222. I submitted application for 489 nomination couple of days ago, hoping to get invitation just in time.
My occupation is non pro rata btw.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi ,need help ...my passport is about to expire in 6 months so I am planning to renew it..could please tell me 1. do I need to do ACs again with my new passport number .2. if I change my passport number in EOI does it change my EOI submitted date..3.Eoi will have different passport number and ACs and PTe results will have different number in such case m i able logde visa if I get invitation..


----------



## gvvino (Jan 17, 2017)

Did you receive the ITA??I also applied EOI for Vic and NSW 190 and 189 with 60 and 65 points under 263111...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi ,need help ...my passport is about to expire in 6 months so I am planning to renew it..could please tell me 1. do I need to do ACs again with my new passport number .2. if I change my passport number in EOI does it change my EOI submitted date..3.Eoi will have different passport number and ACs and PTe results will have different number in such case m i able logde visa if I get invitation..


1. No, you do not need to do ACS again.
2. The EOI DOE (which matters for invitation) does not change.
3. Yes, nothing unusual about changing passports. System will allow you to lodge the visa.

I have been through a similar situation. Many others have, never was a problem.

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...342242-address-change-passport-after-acs.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...98-passport-renewed-after-eoi-invitation.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...fferent-passport-issue-ielts-vs-eoi-visa.html*


----------



## Anand17 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi,
My total score is 65 and DOE is 4th of oct 2017 for skillset - 2613 under 189 visa.may i please know by when should i expect to recieve the invitation? Thanks in advance


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Anand17 said:


> Hi,
> My total score is 65 and DOE is 4th of oct 2017 for skillset - 2613 under 189 visa.may i please know by when should i expect to recieve the invitation? Thanks in advance




Hi Anand, I don't want to discourage you. However, you will not get invitation in the current fiscal year under 189.


----------



## Anand17 (Nov 13, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Hi Anand, I don't want to discourage you. However, you will not get invitation in the current fiscal year under 189.


So in that case how long will I have to wait for my turn? Cut off for score was 65 in oct 2017, when do you think i hold a chance to get invited? 

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Anand17 said:


> So in that case how long will I have to wait for my turn? Cut off for score was 65 in oct 2017, when do you think i hold a chance to get invited?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


Maybe in Nov / Dec 2018.


----------



## jitendar.singh (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi,
My total score is 65 and DOE is 28th April 2017 for skill set - 2613 under 189 visa.Please let me know know by when should i expect to recieve the invitation?

It seems November month is not good for Invitation round.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jitendar.singh (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi,
My total score is 65 and DOE is 28th April 2017 for skill set - 2613 under 189 visa.Please let me know know by when should i expect to recieve the invitation?

It seems November month is not good for Invitation round.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

jitendar.singh said:


> Hi,
> My total score is 65 and DOE is 28th April 2017 for skill set - 2613 under 189 visa.Please let me know know by when should i expect to recieve the invitation?
> 
> It seems November month is not good for Invitation round.
> ...


In my opinion 2nd round of December

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Whyiz (Nov 14, 2017)

My total score is 60, DOE is 5th September 2017, 2334 under 189. Could someone please give me an estimate? 

Also since I am a student here finishing masters end of 2018. Should I expect to get it before the end of my degree? or would I need the additional 5 points?

Does my DOE change when points are updated?


----------



## Sunil Garg (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Friends,
Did anyone get invitation from Vic or NSW for Anzsco -261313 with 65+5 points? 
Your response will be greatly appreciated!
Regards,
Sunil Garg


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Whyiz said:


> My total score is 60, DOE is 5th September 2017, 2334 under 189. Could someone please give me an estimate?
> 
> Also since I am a student here finishing masters end of 2018. Should I expect to get it before the end of my degree? or would I need the additional 5 points?
> 
> Does my DOE change when points are updated?


According to Iscah, after June 2018. It could be sooner though, if DIBP raise the quote for each round.

When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah


----------



## somnan (Oct 10, 2017)

Dear all,
Can you give update about 232112: LANDSCAPE ARCHITECT.
Do I have any change to get 190 Visa with 65 points (including 5Points from state nomination)


----------



## vaibhav791 (Mar 26, 2017)

vaibhav791 said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> I am not expert but I can give you timelines for USA PCC which I applied from India.
> 
> ...


Its regarding my US PCC. I checked with FBI and they sent following reply -->

***********
According to the FBI's records, your request(s) was/were successfully completed and was/or will be mailed on 10/11/2017. All responses are mailed through the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Please allow standard mailing time (three weeks in the US and four weeks outside the US) to receive the response. There is no tracking number with the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Responses cannot be emailed.
*************

It's been 1.5 months but I haven't received any mail from them. I am based in India. So please let me know how much time it will take? I don't want to send fresh finger prints again and wait :-(

Any idea?


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello Experts,

Any Idea about Philippines PCC from India? Has anyone done it?


----------

